# Five Letter Game



## Reel Time

Here's how it works:

Five Letters
Easy game...I've picked five letters...and I've listed them. The next person has to make a sentence using just the five letters. Like this...

B M M H T

Begging me, Make Hummus Tonight

then leave your five letters...


W Y I M K


So let's see your sentence with the letters W Y I M K


(Keep it clean, don't try to beat the word censor, etc.)


----------



## Ox Eye

Why you ignorant mother ... kidding!

PERTI


----------



## lx22f/c

People earn right to ignorance!!!!

BSAHW


----------



## Reel Time

lx22f/c said:


> People earn right to ignorance!!!!
> 
> BSAHW


But she already had warts!
HIEPF


----------



## tx.fishead

herpes is every persons fear.

BSHDP


----------



## Hooked

Reel Time said:


> But she already had warts!
> HIEPF


Here, I'll even post Friday.

BJWQR


----------



## Goags

Cool Breeze said:


> herpes is every persons fear.
> 
> BSHDP


But she had double pneumonia.

HTWSE


----------



## fishingcacher

Hot tamales were sweet eats.

GSHSC


----------



## tx.fishead

fishingcacher said:


> Hot tamales were sweet eats.
> 
> GSHSC


Girl Scouts have sweet cookies.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Hours to waste seem endless.

PYMAD


----------



## ChuChu

Pay your mama and daddy

MTKLR


----------



## Knot Kidding

ChuChu said:


> Pay your mama and daddy
> 
> MTKLR


Make the kids leave room.

KYPHD


----------



## BigFatLab

Keep your pot hidden Dummy
Ndies


----------



## Goags

BigFatLab said:


> Keep your pot hidden Dummy
> Ndies


No dirtbag is ever satisfied

WIIFB


----------



## WoundedMinnow

What if I fried bacon?
GMSFT


----------



## Goags

Got me some fresh trout.

TAGCY


----------



## Fishing Logic

Trout are going crazy Yolanda

HFLTR


----------



## MichaelW

Fishing Logic said:


> Trout are going crazy Yolanda
> 
> HFLTR


Help father light the road.

GNIFG


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

MichaelW said:


> Help father light the road.
> 
> GNIFG


God
Never
Imperils
Fishing
Guys

ZALUD


----------



## cman

Zesty 
Aroma
Lingers 
Under 
Deeznuts


----------



## 535

Zoo attendants look utterly dazzling

Tgiss


----------



## Ox Eye

jc said:


> Zoo attendants look utterly dazzling
> 
> Tgiss


Thank God, it's Super Sunday

ptrdb


----------



## MarkU

Pubic trimmings, ruin delicate beaches.

HSOQV


----------



## carryyourbooks

How should one quit vehemently?

WMWCA


----------



## fishin shallow

What Most Want Can Achieve 

SYTFD


----------



## patwilson

So, you tried fishing today?

IWGHT



fishin shallow said:


> What Most Want Can Achieve
> 
> SYTFD


----------



## Shooter

patwilson said:


> So, you tried fishing today?
> 
> IWGHT


I will get high tonight

ABCDE


----------



## RDN

patwilson said:


> So, you tried fishing today?
> 
> IWGHT


I will go hunting today.

ARLTS


----------



## geezuphosdn

Are you lower than sh..?

DILLIGAF


----------



## Hullahopper

geezuphosdn said:


> Are you lower than sh..?
> 
> DILLIGAF


Not very good at math Geez, you got 8 letters there. 

How about

NVGAM


----------



## geezuphosdn

Hullahopper said:


> Not very good at math Geez, you got 8 letters there.
> 
> How about
> 
> NVGAM


Never Visualize Giving Away Money

SIDFR


----------



## cwhitney

So I Did Fry Redfish

WATER


----------



## Reel Girl

cwhitney said:


> So I Did Fry Redfish
> 
> WATER


Why Aren't They Eating Redfish?

REDAY


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Reel Girl said:


> Why Aren't They Eating Redfish?
> 
> REDAY


Reeling
Every
Day
Alleviates
Yapness


----------



## Bozo

Redfish Eaten Daily Ain't Yummy.

ADSGF


----------



## pocjetty

fishingcacher said:


> GSHSC





Cool Breeze said:


> Girl Scouts have sweet cookies.


Well that was a relief.



Bozo said:


> ADSGF


A dollar says Gina... never mind.

TMWYS


----------



## steve holchak

To my wife you're sweet!




arkvy


----------



## Alumachris

Any
Redfish
Kept
Very
Yummy

Kcart


----------



## Reel Time

Alumachris said:


> Any
> Redfish
> Kept
> Very
> Yummy
> 
> Kcart


Knives can artfully rip trout
whitr


----------



## trodery

White hippies ignore Texas rattlesnakes

almot


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Almost lost my oatmeal today.

Z L P Y S


----------



## MarkU

Zebra's love playing Yahtzee, sometimes.

AEIOU


----------



## Reel Time

FishingMudGuy said:


> Almost lost my oatmeal today.
> 
> Z L P Y S


Zombies look pale, you sissy

R R R R T


----------



## Category6

*** holes encroach in our underpants

FARTS


----------



## geezuphosdn

Fakes Are Real To Some

IDFWU


----------



## steve holchak

MarkU said:


> Zebra's love playing Yahtzee, sometimes.
> 
> AEIOU


No takers?


----------



## Net N Yahoo

I don't fish without underwear.

GDTTJ


----------



## Category6

steve holchak said:


> No takers?


I already did that one


----------



## misbhavn

Net N Yahoo said:


> I don't fish without underwear.
> 
> GDTTJ


Good day to the journeymen.
qwzyx


----------



## misbhavn

steve holchak said:


> No takers?


All elephants in Oregon Uber.


----------



## Reel Time

jtupper said:


> Good day to the journeymen.
> qwzyx


Dang Tupper!

Quality will zigzag yearly xylographs

RRRRG


----------



## MarkU

jtupper said:


> Good day to the journeymen.
> qwzyx


Quiet when zoning your xylophone.

GSKBW


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Reel Time said:


> Dang Tupper!
> 
> Quality will zigzag yearly xylographs
> 
> RRRRG


Ronald Regan Ran Republicans Good


----------



## FishingMudGuy

MarkU said:


> Quiet when zoning your xylophone.
> 
> GSKBW


Get some kiwi before winter.

T R A M P


----------



## DCAVA

Try running a mile punkster

ARMYS


----------



## FishingMudGuy

DCAVA said:


> Try running a mile punkster
> 
> ARMYS


Ain't really Marine yet, sissy.

T O A D S


----------



## Row vs Wade

FishingMudGuy said:


> Ain't really Marine yet, sissy.
> 
> T O A D S


Takes only a day, Sir.

B A R F S


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Row vs Wade said:


> Takes only a day, Sir.
> 
> B A R F S


Bay anglers respect fisherman Smackdaddy.

S M O R E


----------



## jewfish

Sometimes men of respect engage

Pongf


----------



## Earp

People only need good friends

DFHEH


----------



## teeroy

Earp said:


> People only need good friends
> 
> DFHEH


Dumb French hottie eats hamburgers

ASDFG


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

A speck does find grub
hhysu


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Huge halibut yawn some underwater.

gwltw


----------



## steve holchak

Category5 said:


> I already did that one


Sorry. Its he77 getting old

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH

FishingMudGuy said:


> Huge halibut yawn some underwater.
> 
> gwltw


Walter White likes to golf.

c p u m t


----------



## POSIDEON

cats puked up mice twice 

a p c f s


----------



## seapro

Come put up my tent. HTYGT


----------



## carryyourbooks

seapro said:


> Come put up my tent. HTYGT


Hey, there ya go....thinking:headknock

IBTLQ


----------



## MarkU

I burnt the lousy quran.

RWPYU


----------



## DCAVA

In between two legged queen

LUDNG


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

MarkU said:


> I burnt the lousy quran.
> 
> RWPYU


Real Women pick YOU up..

tdogm


----------



## I Fall In

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Real Women pick YOU up..
> 
> tdogm


Take down our girly magazine

nriwp


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

Now Ron is waiting patiently

NOVED


----------



## OttoMan

eat sleep fish said:


> now ron is waiting patiently
> 
> noved


no one viewed evolution differently

iwtgf


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

OttoMan said:


> no one viewed evolution differently
> 
> iwtgf


Instead we took George fishing


----------



## carryyourbooks

eat sleep fish said:


> instead we took george fishing


fail

carry


----------



## fishingcacher

carryyourbooks said:


> fail
> 
> carry


Cats are really really young.

ZZZZZ


----------



## I Fall In

fishingcacher said:


> Cats are really really young.
> 
> ZZZZZ


Zoo Zapped Zig Zagging Zebras :ac550:

iwycf


----------



## fishingcacher

I Fall In said:


> Zoo Zapped Zig Zagging Zebras :ac550:
> 
> iwycf


I was your closest friend.

QQQQQ


----------



## Reel Girl

fishingcacher said:


> I was your closest friend.
> 
> QQQQQ


Quit Qouting Questionable Quacks, Quincy

KWERT


----------



## MarkU

Reel Girl said:


> Quit Qouting Questionable Quacks, Quincy
> 
> KWERT


Kissing was Earls recent thrill.

POTHD


----------



## I Fall In

MarkU said:


> Kissing was Earls recent thrill.
> 
> POTHD


President of toilet house dumpers.

abced


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

I Fall In said:


> President of toilet house dumpers.
> 
> abced


Alan bought carrots ending dinner

googl


----------



## OnedayScratch

Eat Sleep Fish said:


> Alan bought carrots ending dinner
> 
> googl


Gang of overly gorgeous lesbians

NEETE


----------



## monark

OnedayScratch said:


> Gang of overly gorgeous lesbians
> 
> NEETE


 Now everyday Ernie tweets Elvis.

yowsa


----------



## I Fall In

monark said:


> Now everyday Ernie tweets Elvis.
> 
> yowsa


You out with some alcoholics?
wwjpq


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> You out with some alcoholics?
> wwjpq


When would Jesus pray quietly?

udpmk


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> When would Jesus pray quietly?
> 
> udpmk


underwear doesn't protect maniac killers


----------



## Wedge

*Qwerty*

Qwerty


----------



## Reel Time

Wedge said:


> Qwerty


Looks like 6 letters to me.

How about Q W E R T


----------



## seapro

Quality Water Every Round Tub. DYHTT


----------



## I Fall In

seapro said:


> Quality Water Every Round Tub. DYHTT


Do you have trouble tooting?
hamlr


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Don't you have trophy trout 

Igrsu

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

I Fall In said:


> Do you have trouble tooting?
> hamlr


Here are my letters Reeltime.....

amerf


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Here are my letters Reeltime.....
> 
> amerf


A man eats real food!
juutr


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> A man eats real food!
> juutr


jammed up under the raft

RNSTL


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> jammed up under the raft
> 
> RNSTL


Reeltime never stops talking loud. 

awqer


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Reeltime never stops talking loud.
> 
> awqer


Awe.........why quit encouraging reeltime?

FWIWA


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Awe.........why quit encouraging reeltime?
> 
> FWIWA


Finally went in with assassin

DWEYW


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Reeltime never stops talking loud.
> 
> awqer


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## seapro

Do Women Ever Yoyo wisely? ACOYH


----------



## carryyourbooks

seapro said:


> Do Women Ever Yoyo wisely? ACOYH


Awwww, C'mon! Open your heart.

GGIGG


----------



## misbhavn

carryyourbooks said:


> Awwww, C'mon! Open your heart.
> 
> GGIGG


green gas in Gina's GTO


----------



## Big Guns 1971

carryyourbooks said:


> Awwww, C'mon! Open your heart.
> 
> GGIGG


giggly girls ignore giggly gay's

esyfm


----------



## Reel Time

Big Guns 1971 said:


> giggly girls ignore giggly gay's
> 
> esyfm


Eaglets sometimes yell for mommy

tuujo


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Eaglets sometimes yell for mommy
> 
> tuujo


What's up with all the "u's"?

That ugly umpire just obliged.

SWENV


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> What's up with all the "u's"?
> 
> That ugly umpire just obliged.
> 
> SWENV


Some women entered nude venue

AFTES


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

MichaelW said:


> Some women entered nude venue
> 
> AFTES


Ate fish tacos every Sunday.

BOSMD


----------



## Bazooka

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Ate fish tacos every Sunday.
> 
> BOSMD


Bet Obama Sucks Muzzy Di**!

INEGS


----------



## stammster - temporary

Bazooka said:


> Bet Obama Sucks Muzzy Di**!
> 
> INEGS


I've never eaten good sushi

VBNME


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

stammster said:


> I've never eaten good sushi
> 
> VBNME


Valerie Bertinelli never mentioned Eddie.

AWBGA


----------



## carryyourbooks

America will be great again (too easy)!!

IONIC


----------



## willydavenport

I only noticed it closed.
Asdf


----------



## carryyourbooks

willydavenport said:


> i only noticed it closed.
> Asdf


fail

asdfb


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> fail
> 
> asdfb


A smart defense fares better.

ejkso


----------



## plastics man

Every job kinda sux once

tamut


----------



## Big Guns 1971

plastics man said:


> Every job kinda sux once
> 
> tamut


Tammy ate meat until tuesday.

XIQZP


----------



## seapro

X-ray in Quality Zoo personnel. ABTOT


----------



## Hatfield

Always Buy The Old Tortillas.

J Y K W V


----------



## seapro

Judy You Know will Vote. TMRTY


----------



## Rubberback

To much red tide yesterday
FYGLG


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

For you great looking girls

EMWST


----------



## Category6

every man wants sweet tea

DUDES


----------



## MarkU

Digging up dead employees sucks.

HURWV


----------



## carryyourbooks

Hurry up, Robert. Why vote?

AEIOU


----------



## MarkU

carryyourbooks said:


> Hurry up, Robert. Why vote?
> 
> AEIOU


After eating, I obliterated Uranus.

OPPPO


----------



## 24Buds

Other people play pretty organs

F H I T P


----------



## OttoMan

24Buds said:


> Other people play pretty organs
> 
> F H I T P


Fire Hot In The Pit

WYDAS


----------



## FishingMudGuy

OttoMan said:


> Fire Hot In The Pit
> 
> WYDAS


When you do as stated.

W W J D T


----------



## Reel Time

FishingMudGuy said:


> When you do as stated.
> 
> W W J D T


What would Jesus do today?

goops


----------



## cwhitney

Got out of port safely

CFLBD


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

cat fell low bad deal



drity


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> cat fell low bad deal
> 
> drity


Dunked
Rottweiler 
In
Tub
Yesterday


----------



## 24Buds

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> cat fell low bad deal
> 
> drity


Digging right in the yard

LYSDP


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

sac-a-lait trey said:


> dunked
> rottweiler
> in
> tub
> yesterday


oopsy


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

24Buds said:


> Digging right in the yard
> 
> LYSDP


Left Your Slippers Downstairs, Pop

MOPSY


----------



## carryyourbooks

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Left Your Slippers Downstairs, Pop
> 
> MOPSY


More Obama perpetrates suicidal youth

WWDDU


----------



## flyingb

carryyourbooks said:


> More Obama perpetrates suicidal youth
> 
> WWDDU


WWDDU

Why would Daffy Duck upchuck?

OBSPF


----------



## MarkU

OBSPF[/QUOTE]

Orange baseball song performed flawlessly.

MNBVC


----------



## seapro

My New Bike, Very Cool. BGITD


----------



## carryyourbooks

seapro said:


> My New Bike, Very Cool. BGITD


Believing God is the diagnosis.

HITWX


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

here is the white xanax




wrbyp


----------



## I Fall In

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> here is the white xanax
> 
> wrbyp


Would rabbits be your playmates

abcdz


----------



## firelt

A Big Crocodile Destroys Zebras

prndl


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

pretend randi nelson did lie



quikl


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> pretend randi nelson did lie
> 
> quikl


Question uncomplying inconsistent kooky liberals.

HUITR


----------



## fishingcacher

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Question uncomplying inconsistent kooky liberals.
> 
> HUITR


Her udder is too red.

TEXAN


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

the explanation xanaz are nutty



wawdt


----------



## seapro

What A Woman did Tonight. ZXWVU


----------



## Reel Time

seapro said:


> What A Woman did Tonight. ZXWVU


Zero X-Rays were viewed underwater.
kwkkk


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Zero X-Rays were viewed underwater.
> kwkkk


Koolaid will keep kids kicking

askme


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

all stupid kissups make everyone............

thjas


----------



## seapro

The Hot Joe always Steams. ABCDE


----------



## I Fall In

seapro said:


> The Hot Joe always Steams. ABCDE


always be careful drinking ethanol

edcba


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> always be careful drinking ethanol
> 
> edcba


Eat dry cereal before activity

owjjn


----------



## cman

My 6 year old is learning to write stories. This would be a good exercise for him. 
Why are we doing it again?


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ouch, Wayne, just joking now.

FGHIJ


----------



## seapro

Fishing Guru Hides in June. FGHIJ


----------



## seapro

Klmno


----------



## Goags

seapro said:


> Klmno


Keep leaving my name out.
BGGTV


----------



## seapro

Big Guns Get the Victory. PQRST


----------



## Reel Time

seapro said:


> Big Guns Get the Victory. PQRST


Pretty queens reveal sad tales.

mimim


----------



## Goags

seapro said:


> Big Guns Get the Victory. PQRST


Por Que, Rosita said, tersely. Out of bounds, Carol?


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Por Que, Rosita said, tersely. Out of bounds, Carol?


Not for you, Jerry!


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Pretty queens reveal sad tales.
> 
> mimim


My idea makes Iran mad.

FFKRD


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> My idea makes Iran mad.
> 
> FFKRD


Finally finished Kevin's redfish decoy.

HATHT


----------



## seapro

His Arm Takes His Turkey. EDCBA


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Finally finished Kevin's redfish decoy.
> 
> HATHT


Have another that he trashed.

BHDMY


----------



## Goags

seapro said:


> His Arm Takes His Turkey. EDCBA


Every dog comes back, apparently

KWWSG


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Every dog comes back, apparently
> 
> KWWSG


Keep wild women smiling George.

DTTEE


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Keep wild women smiling George.
> 
> DTTEE


Does that take electrical engineering?

NWWDS


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Does that take electrical engineering?
> 
> NWWDS


North winds would die slowly.

EEEEE


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> North winds would die slowly.
> 
> EEEEE


Each Easter, Eddie eats eggs.

PLMKO


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Each Easter, Eddie eats eggs.
> 
> PLMKO


Pretty ladies make keen observations.

XZCVB


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Pretty ladies make keen observations.
> 
> XZCVB


Xraying Zelda could vindicate Bubba.

CAZIT


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Xraying Zelda could vindicate Bubba.
> 
> CAZIT


Crazy as Zelda is, tsk.

KKWPT


----------



## essayons75

Krispy Kreme weights people triple.

HWYCF


----------



## Goags

essayons75 said:


> Krispy Kreme weights people triple.
> 
> HWYCF


Here's where yahoos come forward.

CVBNM


----------



## weimtrainer

Goags said:


> Here's where yahoos come forward.
> 
> CVBNM


Chevy Van Beats New Mercedes

MCRIJ


----------



## carryyourbooks

weimtrainer said:


> Chevy Van Beats New Mercedes
> 
> MCRIJ


My chevrolet rusts in junkyard.

TSIPP


----------



## Category6

This schofield is pretty powerful

YYYYY


----------



## seapro

Yes Yvonne You yodel Yarn. RRTUM


----------



## Cody C

seapro said:


> Yes Yvonne You yodel Yarn. RRTUM


Real runners tackle untold miles

BKIJL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

seapro said:


> Yes Yvonne You yodel Yarn. RRTUM


Rare rickshaw turns up missing

aggie


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Rare rickshaw turns up missing
> 
> aggie


All grass grows in earth
Cswan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

Can someone watch Alex now.


RZPTF


----------



## I Fall In

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> Can someone watch Alex now.
> 
> RZPTF


Rusty zipper prevented the fluctuation. 

bbbac


----------



## Reel Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C

I Fall In said:


> Rusty zipper prevented the fluctuation.
> 
> bbbac


Big bouncing ... Balloons are cool

Mkhbf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

Cody C said:


> Big bouncing ... Balloons are cool
> 
> Mkhbf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My kids have better friends

A E I O U


----------



## seapro

Almost Everyone is Outside Usually. BDARM


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> My kids have better friends
> 
> A E I O U


After evaluation it's obviously unbelievable

iyhab


----------



## seapro

In Your Hair are Bees. FGHTM


----------



## gigem87

seapro said:


> In Your Hair are Bees. FGHTM


Fight Gig'em Hate Texas Mofo's!

OICUT


----------



## I Fall In

gigem87 said:


> Fight Gig'em Hate Texas Mofo's!
> 
> OICUT


Obsessed in cult under tradition 
hookm


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Obsessed in cult under tradition
> hookm


Hurricanes often offer kinetic mayhem
piggy


----------



## Krelb

Reel Time said:


> Hurricanes often offer kinetic mayhem
> piggy


Piggy is Gonna Get You

KMMMA


----------



## carryyourbooks

Krelb said:


> Piggy is Gonna Get You
> 
> KMMMA


Knowing much means many areas.

JJJVV


----------



## POCsaltdog

Krelb said:


> Piggy is Gonna Get You
> 
> KMMMA


Karen molested my mother's ***.

ZIFTU


----------



## I Fall In

POCsaltdog said:


> Karen molested my mother's ***.
> 
> ZIFTU


Zippers intended for typical undergarments

whatt


----------



## poolio

I Fall In said:


> Zippers intended for typical undergarments
> 
> whatt


We Have All The Tires

YMART


----------



## no mas feech heads

Weather here absolutely terrible terrible

Gkllo


----------



## seapro

You May ask Rick Tomorrow. ARBTO


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

seapro said:


> You May ask Rick Tomorrow. ARBTO


A really bad tasting orange.

KGSTP


----------



## I Fall In

Mr. Saltwater said:


> A really bad tasting orange.
> 
> KGSTP


keep getting stuff to pluck

frogs


----------



## carryyourbooks

Mr. Saltwater said:


> A really bad tasting orange.
> 
> KGSTP


King George says to paaarrrrrty!

FLGIA


----------



## seapro

Floridians like Golf in Afternoon. WDYCF


----------



## Reel Time

seapro said:


> Floridians like Golf in Afternoon. WDYCF


Why do you cite Floridians?
IRJCR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Where do you come from?






WGARA

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## seapro

Would Gina and Ray Advertise? ZZZZZ


----------



## carryyourbooks

seapro said:


> Would Gina and Ray Advertise? ZZZZZ


Zac's zesty zipper zipped zero.

FISHY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Zac's zesty zipper zipped zero.
> 
> FISHY


Fish instinctively swim hard yearly.
E E T E E


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Fish instinctively swim hard yearly.
> E E T E E


Excellent essays take extra effort

NIPPY


----------



## seapro

Nobody is paying per yard. GYWTP


----------



## dbarham

Get Your Wife To Pay



Yioup

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

dbarham said:


> Get Your Wife To Pay
> 
> Yioup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Yellow is outstanding unless perforated
> 
> bbbuk


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> dbarham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get Your Wife To Pay
> 
> Yioup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Yellow is outstanding unless perforated
> 
> bbbuk
> 
> 
> 
> But Bubba's boys understand kites.
> 
> MNBVC
Click to expand...


----------



## portalto

carryyourbooks said:


> I Fall In said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Bubba's boys understand kites.
> 
> MNBVC
> 
> 
> 
> Most new boys vacuum carpets
> 
> AJTPA
Click to expand...


----------



## MichaelW

portalto said:


> carryyourbooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most new boys vacuum carpets
> 
> AJTPA
> 
> 
> 
> All jeeps throw parts around.
> 
> CABOR
Click to expand...


----------



## rut-ro

MichaelW said:


> portalto said:
> 
> 
> 
> All jeeps throw parts around.
> 
> CABOR
> 
> 
> 
> Cast and blast or reschedule
> 
> DRUNK
Click to expand...


----------



## I Fall In

rut-ro said:


> MichaelW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cast and blast or reschedule
> 
> DRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> Drastic reaction usually negates kisses
> 
> flask
Click to expand...


----------



## fishin shallow

I Fall In said:


> rut-ro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drastic reaction usually negates kisses
> 
> flask
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Lucy and Slow Kate
> 
> wtugr
Click to expand...


----------



## carryyourbooks

fishin shallow said:


> I Fall In said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Lucy and Slow Kate
> 
> wtugr
> 
> 
> 
> Water those unkept gross ringworms.
> 
> TROUT
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

carryyourbooks said:


> fishin shallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water those unkept gross ringworms.
> 
> TROUT
> 
> 
> 
> Ted really overcame underhanded tactics.
> 
> HSBIJ
Click to expand...


----------



## seapro

His sister Buys Inexpensive jewelry. BOYST


----------



## MarkU

[ BOYST[/QUOTE]

Big old yoga student teacher

QGHAQ


----------



## carryyourbooks

MarkU said:


> [ BOYST


Big old yoga student teacher

QGHAQ[/QUOTE]

Questions garth had are questions.

POPAT


----------



## seapro

Poor old Paul ate Tofu. MMMMA


----------



## Blk Jck 224

seapro said:


> Poor old Paul ate Tofu. MMMMA


Mama Mama Mama Mama...Ants!

QMXZK


----------



## steve holchak

Queers make X-rays zebra kinky!

brsjp


----------



## Goags

steve holchak said:


> Queers make X-rays zebra kinky!
> 
> brsjp


Before retiring, she juggled papers.

HMWZC


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> Before retiring, she juggled papers.
> 
> HMWZC


His Mother wrote zany comedy
wwhht


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> His Mother wrote zany comedy
> wwhht


Wait, what . . . her husband thought.

urgpl


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Wait, what . . . her husband thought.
> 
> urgpl


Users regularly get purple lips.

peopl


----------



## muney pit

I Fall In said:


> Users regularly get purple lips.
> 
> peopl


Please Eat Octopus Plus Lizards

Gaszw


----------



## carryyourbooks

muney pit said:


> Please Eat Octopus Plus Lizards
> 
> Gaszw


guilty as sin zealous woman

AAXAA


----------



## Wizness

Anal Anus X-ray accident approved

PUSII


----------



## Goags

Wizness said:


> Anal Anus X-ray accident approved
> 
> PUSII


Post up some interesting information

SIGNH


----------



## seapro

Sit in Gelatin not Honey. TROUB


----------



## Goags

seapro said:


> Sit in Gelatin not Honey. TROUB


Terrible result on undersized boat

ISHAI


----------



## rut-ro

Goags said:


> Terrible result on undersized boat
> 
> ISHAI


Is Steve Harvey an idiot

Pcidg


----------



## MarkU

rut-ro said:


> Is Steve Harvey an idiot
> 
> Pcidg


Precocious Chiggers in da Groin.

LPGDS


----------



## scwine

MarkU said:


> Precocious Chiggers in da Groin.
> 
> LPGDS


Lesbians Play Golf Down South

ICBTW


----------



## carryyourbooks

scwine said:


> Lesbians Play Golf Down South
> 
> ICBTW


I carry bait to wade.

YHSIF


----------



## Goags

scwine said:


> Lesbians Play Golf Down South
> 
> ICBTW


It can be that way

MDASE


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> I carry bait to wade.
> 
> YHSIF


Yep, his squid is fresh

MDASE


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Yep, his squid is fresh
> 
> MDASE


My dear aunt sally exhaled.

TIGHT


----------



## TIMBOv2

carryyourbooks said:


> My dear aunt sally exhaled.
> 
> TIGHT


That is gonna hurt Timbo!!
WTFYD


----------



## Three21

This Is Gross, Hot Turd

HROP


----------



## carryyourbooks

TIMBOv2 said:


> That is gonna hurt Timbo!!
> WTFYD


What the eff you doing??

ILUCB


----------



## Goags

TIMBOv2 said:


> That is gonna hurt Timbo!!
> WTFYD


Whatever Timbo feels, you'll describe

GOAGS


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> What the eff you doing??
> 
> ILUCB


Improbably lucky, unless carrying books

GOAGS


----------



## driftfish20

Goags said:


> Improbably lucky, unless carrying books
> 
> GOAGS


Going offshore and getting snapper

HINAB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seapro

In Longview umpires can bathe. WQOIT


----------



## Goags

driftfish20 said:


> Going offshore and getting snapper
> 
> HINAB
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hark, I need a beer.

UUGWD


----------



## rut-ro

Goags said:


> Hark, I need a beer.
> 
> UUGWD


Usually upset game warden dude

Ftuip


----------



## MichaelW

rut-ro said:


> Usually upset game warden dude
> 
> Ftuip


Frame this unicorn in purple.

YORKY


----------



## champjj

*I'll Give It A Go ...*

Yesterday Our Rookie Kicker Yakked

FISBO


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Frame this unicorn in purple.
> 
> YORKY


Yet, others reply "keep yellow"

Ysxtm


----------



## MichaelW

champjj said:


> Yesterday Our Rookie Kicker Yakked
> 
> FISBO


Fish is surely battered often.

GHIOT


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

MichaelW said:


> Fish is surely battered often.
> 
> GHIOT


Gar
Have
Internal
Oceanic
Transmitters

DGASH


----------



## scwine

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Gar
> Have
> Internal
> Oceanic
> Transmitters
> 
> DGASH


Do Good And Stay Healthy

BCSTH


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Bears
Catch
Salmon
Two-
Handed

JOLUW


----------



## carryyourbooks

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Bears
> Catch
> Salmon
> Two-
> Handed
> 
> JOLUW


Jack obviously likes underground wrestling.

WWEWW


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

carryyourbooks said:


> Jack obviously likes underground wrestling.
> 
> WWEWW


Wild women everywhere we went.

RGPBP


----------



## Goags

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Wild women everywhere we went.
> 
> RGPBP


Randy girls prevailed, brothers partook.
NOTME


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Randy girls prevailed, brothers partook.
> NOTME


Never order the Mexican enema.

GNIWO


----------



## bassguitarman

Ox Eye said:


> Never order the Mexican enema.
> 
> GNIWO


Got No Idea What Occurred

LSMFT


----------



## muney pit

bassguitarman said:


> Got No Idea What Occurred
> 
> LSMFT


Lesbian spank me festival tomorrow.

HKPAM


----------



## Goags

muney pit said:


> Lesbian spank me festival tomorrow.
> 
> HKPAM


He knew pronto, all misses
WSTMU


----------



## gigem87

MichaelW said:


> Fish is surely battered often.
> 
> GHIOT


God has incapacitated our team

SPEFL


----------



## carryyourbooks

gigem87 said:


> God has incapacitated our team
> 
> SPEFL


Seawolf park equals fool laws

JUREK


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Seawolf park equals fool laws
> 
> JUREK


Jews usually rediscover excellent kibbutz
OOOCO


----------



## 24Buds

Reel Time said:


> Jews usually rediscover excellent kibbutz
> OOOCO


Only one opossum can oscillate.

TTQPY


----------



## Category6

That Teen Quit Pot Yesterday

GREEN


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

Category5 said:


> That Teen Quit Pot Yesterday
> 
> GREEN


Green rep equals exciting news

EAGLE


----------



## carryyourbooks

Eat Sleep Fish said:


> Green rep equals exciting news
> 
> EAGLE


Every angler guides low expectations.

MORON


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Every angler guides low expectations.
> 
> MORON


Move or risk our nastiness

foold


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Move or risk our nastiness
> 
> foold


Fish on old lighted docks.
TFVOS


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Fish on old lighted docks.
> TFVOS


The first vice of seniors

TTYTP


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

MichaelW said:


> The first vice of seniors
> 
> TTYTP


Todd took your toilet paper.

HCLTE


----------



## MarkU

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Todd took your toilet paper.
> 
> HCLTE


Hillary Clinton, Leftist Totalitarian Emperor....

DRPYT


----------



## MB

MarkU said:


> Hillary Clinton, Leftist Totalitarian Emperor....
> 
> DRPYT


Dirties rubbed Paul you twit ...

*MB*

SEHOF


----------



## carryyourbooks

MB said:


> Dirties rubbed Paul you twit ...
> 
> *MB*
> 
> SEHOF


Sex everyday hinders offshore fishing.

TTTLL


----------



## TxSlammin

Today Tina Tit Licked Larry

NFTVD


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Not Fixin to vote Democrat

dfgmr


----------



## Krelb

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Not Fixin to vote Democrat
> 
> dfgmr


Democrats Fear Getting More Republicans

QWERT


----------



## 24Buds

Krelb said:


> Democrats Fear Getting More Republicans
> 
> QWERT


Queens will earn respect tastefully

TPBMG:rotfl:


----------



## MarkU

24Buds said:


> Queens will earn respect tastefully
> 
> TPBMG:rotfl:


Taliban people, be marrying Goats.

WEFVX


----------



## Earp

MarkU said:


> Taliban people, be marrying Goats.
> 
> WEFVX


We eat foreign violet xylocarp.

EARPO


----------



## carryyourbooks

Earp said:


> We eat foreign violet xylocarp.
> 
> EARPO


Ever ask reasonable people okay?

BOOBS


----------



## seapro

Earl ate really Pink Onions. MDMRT


----------



## seapro

Bobby or Oscars beat Sam. TMTAM


----------



## carryyourbooks

seapro said:


> Bobby or Oscars beat Sam. TMTAM


Too much thinking ain't much.

STUPI


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Too much thinking ain't much.
> 
> STUPI


Stupid to underestimate people's intelligence

eagle


----------



## Timemachine

eat a gullie late evening

abcde


----------



## I Fall In

Timemachine said:


> eat a gullie late evening
> 
> abcde


always bake cannibus dough evenly

cross


----------



## MarkU

I Fall In said:


> always bake cannibus dough evenly
> 
> cross


Can't remember older simple shat

MARKU


----------



## I Fall In

MarkU said:


> Can't remember older simple shat
> 
> MARKU


Marku aimed recklessly killing understudy

ifall


----------



## seapro

I Forgot about Little League. HBTHT


----------



## carryyourbooks

seapro said:


> I Forgot about Little League. HBTHT


How 'bout that hunting thing?

QTIPX


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> How 'bout that hunting thing?
> 
> QTIPX


Quit taking immature photo x-rays

zqxyw


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Quit taking immature photo x-rays
> 
> zqxyw


Zealots quelch xantham yammering wackos
VOLVO


----------



## Creekfisher

I Fall In said:


> Quit taking immature photo x-rays
> 
> zqxyw


zebras quit xtreme yodeling wednesday

jdbty


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Zealots quelch xantham yammering wackos
> VOLVO


Vicious old lions visit often

buick


----------



## Prizepig

I Fall In said:


> Vicious old lions visit often
> 
> buick


Beer Undoubtedly In Colorful Keg

STOMP


----------



## I Fall In

Prizepig said:


> Beer Undoubtedly In Colorful Keg
> 
> STOMP


Seems to open musical portals

balad


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Seems to open musical portals
> 
> balad


Beer almost lasts all day

TROOP


----------



## Creekfisher

Reel Time said:


> Beer almost lasts all day
> 
> TROOP


trevor ran out of popcorn

TRUCK


----------



## Goags

Creekfisher said:


> trevor ran out of popcorn
> 
> TRUCK


Terrific result using carving knife.

YIELD


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Terrific result using carving knife.
> 
> YIELD


You ignorant ever loving deadbeat

MUSIC


----------



## Creekfisher

carryyourbooks said:


> You ignorant ever loving deadbeat
> 
> MUSIC


My uncle sam is crazy!

BAITS


----------



## Reel Time

Creekfisher said:


> My uncle sam is crazy!
> 
> BAITS


Batting average is two seventy

GUPPY


----------



## TxSlammin

Reel Time said:


> Batting average is two seventy
> 
> GUPPY


Girls Used Pink Paint Yearly

SNAKE


----------



## Goags

TxSlammin said:


> Girls Used Pink Paint Yearly
> 
> SNAKE


Some novices always keep everything

SMART


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Some novices always keep everything
> 
> SMART


Some mothers are really threatening

DUMMY


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Some mothers are really threatening
> 
> DUMMY


Digging up my mature yaupons.

DRATS


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Digging up my mature yaupons.
> 
> DRATS


Drying racks are totally straight.
GROSS


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Drying racks are totally straight.
> GROSS


Gonna run over sam's sneakers.

SHARK


----------



## TxSlammin

carryyourbooks said:


> Gonna run over sam's sneakers.
> 
> SHARK


She Has A Real Kite.

KAYAK


----------



## carryyourbooks

TxSlammin said:


> She Has A Real Kite.
> 
> KAYAK


Kinda awkward you are kinda.

POOPS


----------



## MarkU

carryyourbooks said:


> Kinda awkward you are kinda.
> 
> POOPS


Poop odors offend people sometimes

TRAMP


----------



## seapro

Turkeys run around My Place. DTMOP


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

seapro said:


> Turkeys run around My Place. DTMOP


Don't tell Mark our plans.

WADSS


----------



## TIMBOv2

Where are da super sports
BSTJB


----------



## Reel Time

TIMBOv2 said:


> Where are da super sports
> BSTJB


Boys seem to jam big-time!

T R O U T


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Boys seem to jam big-time!
> 
> T R O U T


The river otter uses toilets

crappy


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> The river otter uses toilets
> 
> crappy


Could ruin Peter's purple yoyo.

TEXAS


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Tea encourages xanthodontous and stains.

D O G G Y


----------



## rmp

Don only gets great yaks.



lagna


----------



## carryyourbooks

rmp said:


> Don only gets great yaks.
> 
> lagna


losing again, going nowhere always.

PIMPS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> losing again, going nowhere always.
> 
> PIMPS


Pleading insanity made people swear.

KLIHT


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Pleading insanity made people swear.
> 
> KLIHT


Kites lift in high thermals

CLOTH


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Kites lift in high thermals
> 
> CLOTH


Can lips overrun the head??

WISHY


----------



## KevBow

carryyourbooks said:


> Can lips overrun the head??
> 
> WISHY


Well I ****tttt here y'all...

MIWFH


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Men
In
Waders
Fish
Hard.

ILTGW


----------



## seapro

I Love to go Wadefishing. MYMBB


----------



## RedHooker

My yellow mini bike blows

OTABC


----------



## carryyourbooks

RedHooker said:


> My yellow mini bike blows
> 
> OTABC


Obviously, the alcohol become contaminated.

TEJAS


----------



## Aggie87

tried eating jam and sharted

CGRNS


----------



## I Fall In

Aggie87 said:


> tried eating jam and sharted
> 
> CGRNS


couldn't get ready noon Sunday

spoon


----------



## bluefin

Zsa Zsa's zebra zig zagged. 

HLMED


----------



## Pocboy

Hey Lucy, made entertainment daily!
GHKWE


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> couldn't get ready noon Sunday
> 
> spoon


Supposedly, Paul offered Oscar nonsense.

POONY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Supposedly, Paul offered Oscar nonsense.
> 
> POONY


Public officials often nullify yesteryear

BROOM


----------



## cwhitney

Reel Time said:


> Public officials often nullify yesteryear
> 
> BROOM


Barack Really Offends Ordinary Men

HBFPD


----------



## I Fall In

cwhitney said:


> Barack Really Offends Ordinary Men
> 
> HBFPD


Hope Barry fires pitiful democrats.

sweep


----------



## gigem87

Scary Witches Eating Edwards Privates - where the heck is my brain at?!?

AGGIE


----------



## Reel Time

gigem87 said:


> Scary Witches Eating Edwards Privates - where the heck is my brain at?!?
> 
> AGGIE


Awful gregarious gators in Equador.
SPOUT


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Awful gregarious gators in Equador.
> SPOUT


Some people often underestimate taxes.

CUIAB


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Some people often underestimate taxes.
> 
> CUIAB


Citizens use influence against bullying.

NARCO


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Citizens use influence against bullying.
> 
> NARCO


Nut-jobs always require constant observation

CHAPOS


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Goags said:


> Nut-jobs always require constant observation
> 
> CHAPOS


Clinton has a plethora of scandals.

THIAM


----------



## Krelb

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Clinton has a plethora of scandals.
> 
> THIAM


Trusting Hillary Is A Mistake

EDTNP


----------



## Poon Chaser

Krelb said:


> Trusting Hillary Is A Mistake
> 
> EDTNP


End democrats tyranny now please

TFPNE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
The Freak Parade Never Ends







Zxiop


----------



## carryyourbooks

dbarham said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> The Freak Parade Never Ends
> 
> Zxiop


Zippity xylophone is operating persistantly.

PFFTT


----------



## chrigging

Pretty fat finger,..ten toes

KATMT


----------



## Wygans

chrigging said:


> Pretty fat finger,..ten toes
> 
> KATMT


Keep All The Men Talking

SOMHB


----------



## 24Buds

Wygans said:


> Keep All The Men Talking
> 
> SOMHB


Somebody open my huge beer

SWEYW


----------



## I Fall In

24Buds said:


> Somebody open my huge beer
> 
> SWEYW


SOOOO what else you want? :brew:
pltab


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> SOOOO what else you want? :brew:
> pltab


Please label those alcohol bottles!

ALCOA


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Please label those alcohol bottles!
> 
> ALCOA


A little cup of alcohol.

CCYDA


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> A little cup of alcohol.
> 
> CCYDA


Certain citizens yodel drinking alcohol

adycc


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Certain citizens yodel drinking alcohol
> 
> adycc


Alcohol drinking, yet completely coherent.

SMASH


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Certain citizens yodel drinking alcohol
> 
> adycc


another dying young croaker catcher

SHARK


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> another dying young croaker catcher
> 
> SHARK


She has a remarkable kick.

FLGDE


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> She has a remarkable kick.
> 
> FLGDE


Finally losing grasp, diva explodes

SQUAB


----------



## gigem87

Sitting Quietly Under A Bomb

ELBOW


----------



## Goags

gigem87 said:


> Sitting Quietly Under A Bomb
> 
> ELBOW


Every little boy observes worms

TYRDS


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Every little boy observes worms
> 
> TYRDS


Throw your rod downward, son.

PICKY


----------



## Reel Time

Pickled intestines can kill you

YUCKY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Pickled intestines can kill you
> 
> YUCKY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You underestimated croakers............keep yanking!!

PURRR


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> You underestimated croakers............keep yanking!!
> 
> PURRR


Passing up requires rigid resolve

STUFF


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> Passing up requires rigid resolve
> 
> STUFF


Stay tight using flying fish

ffuts


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Stay tight using flying fish
> 
> ffuts


Fly fishing using trout streamers

PROBE


----------



## OnedayScratch

Goags said:


> Fly fishing using trout streamers
> 
> PROBE


Possible radioactive orb below Earth

FOILY


----------



## carryyourbooks

OnedayScratch said:


> Possible radioactive orb below Earth
> 
> FOILY


Finlly, Obama's in last year!!

OBAMA


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Finlly, Obama's in last year!!
> 
> OBAMA


Only because Adam met another.

YIPTR


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Finlly, Obama's in last year!!
> 
> OBAMA


Oh brother, a muslim *****

GBTAF


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Only because Adam met another.
> 
> YIPTR


Yep, I pay the rent

GBTAF


----------



## OnedayScratch

Goags said:


> Yep, I pay the rent
> 
> GBTAF


Good Boys Take All Females
KFEEN


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Good Boys Take All Females
> KFEEN


Keen females eye excellent nature.

S A T A N


----------



## Bazooka

Reel Time said:


> Keen females eye excellent nature.
> 
> S A T A N


still among the anointed nations

JESUS


----------



## Reel Time

Bazooka said:


> still among the anointed nations
> 
> JESUS


Jesus Exactly Suits Us Sinners

RULER


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Really Unbelievable Liberal Errorfilled Rant
CRHIC


----------



## trout2th

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Really Unbelievable Liberal Errorfilled Rant
> CRHIC


Can Romo help its cause?

DUFUS


----------



## Goags

trout2th said:


> Can Romo help its cause?
> 
> DUFUS


Doubled up, fighting unwilling swordfish

HYENA


----------



## seapro

His yellow Elephant needs Aspirin. DOGMA


----------



## OnedayScratch

seapro said:


> His yellow Elephant needs Aspirin. DOGMA


Do Original Gangsta's Moms Articulate?

FEECH


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

For Every Event Change hopeless
GCURT


----------



## Fishing Logic

Friendswoodmatt said:


> For Every Event Change hopeless
> GCURT


Gary's currently undergoing rehab treatment

GFRNS


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Fishing Logic said:


> Gary's currently undergoing rehab treatment
> 
> GFRNS


Girl finds red nurse suit

esymf


----------



## I Fall In

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Girl finds red nurse suit
> 
> esymf


eyes see your missing foot

tooff


----------



## BlindCowboy

I Fall In said:


> eyes see your missing foot
> 
> tooff


They're Out Of French Fries

CUFME


----------



## carryyourbooks

BlindCowboy said:


> They're Out Of French Fries
> 
> CUFME


Can underwater feeching minimize efficiency?

EDCBA


----------



## seapro

Every dog can Bark anytime. BBRMT


----------



## MichaelW

seapro said:


> Every dog can Bark anytime. BBRMT


Big Bob robbed me Thursday.

YUINT


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Big Bob robbed me Thursday.
> 
> YUINT


Your understanding is not true
B R A K E


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Reel Time said:


> Your understanding is not true
> B R A K E


Big Ron Always Keeps Eating

Y C S T D


----------



## carryyourbooks

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Big Ron Always Keeps Eating
> 
> Y C S T D


You can stop throwing dinks.

CROAK


----------



## Trouthunter

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Big Ron Always Keeps Eating
> 
> Y C S T D


You're currently set to deploy.

DUTWDI

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

carryyourbooks said:


> You can stop throwing dinks.
> 
> CROAK


Cross Roads of A Kingdom

DUTWD

TH


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Dull Underachieving Turds Will Democrat 
TAMUG


----------



## MichaelW

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Dull Underachieving Turds Will Democrat
> TAMUG


Took another mission under guidance.

LOPER


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

MichaelW said:


> Took another mission under guidance.
> 
> LOPER


Last Of Philadelphia Eagles Rudeness

MCLEF


----------



## carryyourbooks

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Last Of Philadelphia Eagles Rudeness
> 
> MCLEF


My croakers leave errored fish.

QUOTE


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

carryyourbooks said:


> My croakers leave errored fish.
> 
> QUOTE


Quit Untying Old Tied Embroidery.


----------



## carryyourbooks

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Quit Untying Old Tied Embroidery.


failsad3sm


----------



## FishingMudGuy

carryyourbooks said:


> My croakers leave errored fish.
> 
> QUOTE


Quite unimpressive, overrated tight end.

S N O O P


----------



## MichaelW

FishingMudGuy said:


> Quite unimpressive, overrated tight end.
> 
> S N O O P


Saturday night opportunities occur perhaps.

RADIC


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

MichaelW said:


> Saturday night opportunities occur perhaps.
> 
> RADIC


Right After Dinner I Choked


----------



## carryyourbooks

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Right After Dinner I Choked


fail


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> fail


Well, we all do at some point!
I will take your word "fail" add a letter and continue on.

Fathers always illuminate little minds.

F I R S T


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Well, we all do at some point!
> I will take your word "fail" add a letter and continue on.
> 
> Fathers always illuminate little minds.
> 
> F I R S T


Finally, I realized someone tattled.

THIRD


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

carryyourbooks said:


> fail


WHIDF

_*Whatever Homeboy I Didn't Fail

*_LOL


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

carryyourbooks said:


> Finally, I realized someone tattled.
> 
> THIRD


Thought Home-girl In Red Dances

BOFAW


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Finally, I realized someone tattled.
> 
> THIRD


Their home is really drab.

ZEBAR


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Their home is really drab.
> 
> ZEBAR


Zebras exude bravery and rivalry.
D I G G Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Zebras exude bravery and rivalry.
> D I G G Y


Did I go gigging yesterday?

PIPPY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Did I go gigging yesterday?
> 
> PIPPY


Possibly I pleased Penelope yesterday.

ZIIPOI


----------



## 2GemsRanch

Zinc is piece of iron

Eight


----------



## Reel Time

2GemsRanch said:


> Zinc is piece of iron
> 
> Eight


Eddie is getting high tonight!
TRUST


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Eddie is getting high tonight!
> TRUST


The rest underwent stringent testing.
GTCDW


----------



## OnedayScratch

Goags said:


> The rest underwent stringent testing.
> GTCDW


Gold Toof Catches Dentist Watching

SPOGE


----------



## Fishing Logic

OnedayScratch said:


> Gold Toof Catches Dentist Watching
> 
> SPOGE


 Special Prices On Gas ED

KILLS


----------



## I Fall In

Fishing Logic said:


> Special Prices On Gas ED
> 
> KILLS


Keep it low little sister.

frogs


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Keep it low little sister.
> 
> frogs


Fronts reveal outside terrestrial source

F I R S T


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Fronts reveal outside terrestrial source
> 
> F I R S T


Frogs in reverse shouldn't turn.

tsrif


----------



## Fishing Logic

Reel Time said:


> Fronts reveal outside terrestrial source
> 
> F I R S T


Fish In Real Shallow Territory

TCOCR


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

The Candidates Obviously Cannot Reason
WHOSE


----------



## I Fall In

Friendswoodmatt said:


> The Candidates Obviously Cannot Reason
> WHOSE


Whitehouse has one sick egomaniac.

elect


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Whitehouse has one sick egomaniac.
> 
> elect


Even Lucky Electricians Can't Talk

MOOBS :ac550:


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> Even Lucky Electricians Can't Talk
> 
> MOOBS :ac550:


Mike obviously ogles Betty's sweater.

yikes


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Mike obviously ogles Betty's sweater.
> 
> yikes


Yesterday, I killed enough sh!t.

TODAY


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Yesterday, I killed enough sh!t.
> 
> TODAY


Tom often drinks and yodels.

yodat


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Yesterday, I killed enough sh!t.
> 
> TODAY


The others deemed as Yankees.

ABCDE


----------



## 2GemsRanch

A bird can defend eggs

Stink


----------



## scwine

2GemsRanch said:


> Stink


Speckled trout interest kids.

FBDUR


----------



## MichaelW

scwine said:


> Speckled trout interest kids.
> 
> FBDUR


Friends brother dug up relic.

FGHHT


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Friends brother dug up relic.
> 
> FGHHT


Fat girls have hairy toes....

TPBMG


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Fat girls have hairy toes....
> 
> TPBMG


Two Piggy's Break Mercedes Glass.

HOOKS


----------



## carryyourbooks

OnedayScratch said:


> Two Piggy's Break Mercedes Glass.
> 
> HOOKS


Hooked oyster on kinky side.

SNAKE


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

She Never Acknowledged Killings Entirely 
CLINT


----------



## I Fall In

Friendswoodmatt said:


> She Never Acknowledged Killings Entirely
> CLINT


Crazy Linda included no top. :ac550:

tnilc


----------



## Fishing Logic

I Fall In said:


> Crazy Linda included no top. :ac550:
> 
> tnilc


Tops never included Linda's crazy

ELTGP


----------



## karstopo

Easy Linda's top goes pop

Brite


----------



## I Fall In

karstopo said:


> Easy Linda's top goes pop
> 
> Brite


Bob respectfully inspects tight ends.

kayak


----------



## 2GemsRanch

Kill any yellow african kudus?

Potty


----------



## MichaelW

2GemsRanch said:


> Kill any yellow african kudus?
> 
> Potty


People often trim their yards

HHOTA


----------



## MarkU

MichaelW said:


> People often trim their yards
> 
> HHOTA


Have halve of two Africans

HNICA


----------



## Goags

MarkU said:


> Have halve of two Africans
> 
> HNICA


Hark, Nigerian is considered African

LPPTY


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

MarkU said:


> Have halve of two Africans
> 
> HNICA


Homer Never Ignores Cavalrymen's Appaloosa

SSITW


----------



## scwine

Goags said:


> LPPTY


Lucky People Pick The Year.

OSTRD


----------



## MichaelW

scwine said:


> Lucky People Pick The Year.
> 
> OSTRD


Our son tried raising dogs

Barky


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Our son tried raising dogs
> 
> Barky


Banned all racist killers yo!

BLIMP


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Banned all racist killers yo!
> 
> BLIMP


Barack likes impersonating multiple personalities

FTBHS


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Barack likes impersonating multiple personalities
> 
> FTBHS


Free to believe her sheet!

FIFTH


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Free to believe her sheet!
> 
> FIFTH


Fellow Irishmen find true health

G E N R E


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Green energy now robs everyone.

T T T T T


----------



## RDN

FishingMudGuy said:


> Green energy now robs everyone.
> 
> T T T T T


Texans Target Trophy Trout Today

WAYLA


----------



## FishingMudGuy

RDN said:


> Texans Target Trophy Trout Today
> 
> WAYLA


Why are you looking around?

H M F I C


----------



## OnedayScratch

FishingMudGuy said:


> Why are you looking around?
> 
> H M F I C


Hourly Medics Fund Informal Clinics

LOUDS


----------



## MarkU

FishingMudGuy said:


> Why are you looking around?
> 
> H M F I C


He milks fat incontinent cows

SDVMP


----------



## carryyourbooks

MarkU said:


> He milks fat incontinent cows
> 
> SDVMP


Some day, voters may pass.

FRANK


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Farts rarely advance not knowing.

O D O R S


----------



## Cody C

FishingMudGuy said:


> Farts rarely advance not knowing.
> 
> O D O R S


Old dudes online reading stuff (2cool)

D U D A H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Cody C said:


> Old dudes online reading stuff (2cool)
> 
> D U D A H
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dogs Understand Dogs Always Have

SABFO

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

dbarham said:


> Dogs Understand Dogs Always Have
> 
> SABFO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sorry about being feeling oblivious!

OYSTR


----------



## Dos_Curados

carryyourbooks said:


> Sorry about being feeling oblivious!
> 
> OYSTR


 Occasionally You Swim Trinity River

DIPMS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Sorry about being feeling oblivious!
> 
> OYSTR


Over yonder stupid, try reading.

dunce


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Over yonder stupid, try reading.
> 
> dunce


Dogs uncovered needed critical evidence.

FIGIT


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Dogs uncovered needed critical evidence.
> 
> FIGIT


Finding intelligent gentlemen is tough. (expecting negative comments :rotfl

W H E R E


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Finding intelligent gentlemen is tough. (expecting negative comments :rotfl
> 
> W H E R E


Will he ever reach Earth?

WHENN


----------



## FishingMudGuy

carryyourbooks said:


> Will he ever reach Earth?
> 
> WHENN


Women have emotional, negative nights. :rotfl:

B A I T S


----------



## I Fall In

FishingMudGuy said:


> Women have emotional, negative nights. :rotfl:
> 
> B A I T S


Broad attempting intelligence takes spill.

bnice


----------



## MarkU

Boats needs incompetent Captains everday

HEYMA


----------



## carryyourbooks

MarkU said:


> Boats needs incompetent Captains everday
> 
> HEYMA


Hey, everyone, yank my anchor.

PIERS


----------



## Wedge

carryyourbooks said:


> Hey, everyone, yank my anchor.
> 
> PIERS


PXXXX Ignites Every Reasonable Sense

QPMZA


----------



## Cody C

Wedge said:


> PXXXX Ignites Every Reasonable Sense
> 
> QPMZA


Quietly pursuing male zebras abroad

ZEBRA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

Cody C said:


> Quietly pursuing male zebras abroad
> 
> ZEBRA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zero energy bans real action

Video


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Zero energy bans real action
> 
> Video


Vaccination included digging everything out

MOVIE


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Vaccination included digging everything out
> 
> MOVIE


Maybe Obama votes in Europe.

B R I C K


----------



## Wedge

Reel Time said:


> Maybe Obama votes in Europe.
> 
> B R I C K


Barrack Really Is Communist Keepsake

CRAZY


----------



## carryyourbooks

Wedge said:


> Barrack Really Is Communist Keepsake
> 
> CRAZY


Canadians ran after zebras yesterday.

HATER


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Canadians ran after zebras yesterday.
> 
> HATER


Hillary attacks through e-mail router.

FRAUD


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Hillary attacks through e-mail router.
> 
> FRAUD


For real? Andre used dis?

TWERK


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> For real? Andre used dis?
> 
> TWERK


Two Whites equal racist klan.

dance


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Two Whites equal racist klan.
> 
> dance


Do apples necessarily cost enough?

CLINT


----------



## txbred

carryyourbooks said:


> Do apples necessarily cost enough?
> 
> CLINT


Compress liberals in nice trashcans

SIGMA


----------



## MichaelW

txbred said:


> Compress liberals in nice trashcans
> 
> SIGMA


Should I get my armament

GOTTA


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Should I get my armament
> 
> GOTTA


Get officials to the airport

G R E A T


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Get officials to the airport
> 
> G R E A T


Get rotten eggs at Target

Skrap


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Ox Eye said:


> Get rotten eggs at Target
> 
> Skrap


Susie killed rats and porcupines.

G H O S T


----------



## MarkU

FishingMudGuy said:


> Susie killed rats and porcupines.
> 
> G H O S T


Go hunt Otters some time

HOMOS


----------



## FishingMudGuy

MarkU said:


> Go hunt Otters some time
> 
> HOMOS


Heterosexual only men on site.

G T T J N


----------



## MarkU

FishingMudGuy said:


> Heterosexual only men on site.
> 
> G T T J N


Going to the Jungle now

HNICT


----------



## carryyourbooks

MarkU said:


> Going to the Jungle now
> 
> HNICT


Here, noboby insists counting twice.

SIXTH


----------



## Bull Red

Saturday I xrayed the heifer. 

PDLTW


----------



## Ox Eye

Bull Red said:


> Saturday I xrayed the heifer.
> 
> PDLTW


Political dummies let Trump win.

Riggi


----------



## Bull Red

Ox Eye said:


> Political dummies let Trump win.
> 
> Riggi


Funny.... My thought when I posted was "Please Don't Let Trump Win"


----------



## Bull Red

Riggi = Rich idiot's got government influence

PASTA


----------



## carryyourbooks

Bull Red said:


> Riggi = Rich idiot's got government influence
> 
> PASTA


Palin a solid Trump asset!

PALIN


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Palin a solid Trump asset!
> 
> PALIN


Put a Lincoln in nuetral

POTUR


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Put a Lincoln in nuetral
> 
> POTUR


President of the unrealistic region.

SOUPY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> President of the unrealistic region.
> 
> SOUPY


Should our unhappy POTUS yield

PTHFO

Yeah, I know POTUS is an acronym, but it fits.


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Should our unhappy POTUS yield
> 
> PTHFO
> 
> Yeah, I know POTUS is an acronym, but it fits.


Place the heater further out.

W R E C K


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Place the heater further out.
> 
> W R E C K


With Reeltime every croaker's killed.

SOKER


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> With Reeltime every croaker's killed.
> 
> SOKER


Should our kickers employ Reeltime

ZAMMA


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Should our kickers employ Reeltime
> 
> ZAMMA


Zippers are Mary's main attraction.

FRITO


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Zippers are Mary's main attraction.
> 
> FRITO


Fred's radio is turned off

LEAFT


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Fred's radio is turned off
> 
> LEAFT


Left early, at four today

PLUNK


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> Left early, at four today
> 
> PLUNK


People look under neon kilts.

looky


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> People look under neon kilts.
> 
> looky


Looks often overlook kinky, yo

FANNY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Looks often overlook kinky, yo
> 
> FANNY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found another nickel Nancy, yo!

PENNY


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Found another nickel Nancy, yo!
> 
> PENNY


Pinch every Nanny nicely, yikes.

pervo


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I Fall In said:


> Pinch every Nanny nicely, yikes.
> 
> pervo


Please Everyone Remind Victor Occasionally.

MSNAP


----------



## Reel Time

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Please Everyone Remind Victor Occasionally.
> 
> MSNAP


Melatonin supplements never are pleasing.

L A U G H


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Melatonin supplements never are pleasing.
> 
> L A U G H


Leave all ugly girls home.
meany


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Leave all ugly girls home.
> meany


Met Eddie at noon yesterday.

BARBY


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Met Eddie at noon yesterday.
> 
> BARBY


Bourbon and Rum beheads youth.

DRANK


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Bourbon and Rum beheads youth.
> 
> DRANK


Did Robert acknowledge notable knights?

CAROL


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Did Robert acknowledge notable knights?
> 
> CAROL


Carry assumes rabbits oppose lettuce

C A R R Y


----------



## Cody C

Reel Time said:


> Carry assumes rabbits oppose lettuce
> 
> C A R R Y


Carol Appears Really Really Young


LUCKY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

Cody C said:


> Carol Appears Really Really Young
> 
> 
> LUCKY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I love you! Appearances are deceiving!

LUCKY


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> I think I love you! Appearances are deceiving!
> 
> LUCKY


AHEM, back on topic.
Lucky
Love unbridled could kill you.

STALK


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> AHEM, back on topic.
> Lucky
> Love unbridled could kill you.
> 
> STALK


Some think a look kills

LYCRA


----------



## Cody C

MichaelW said:


> Some think a look kills
> 
> LYCRA


Loving yarn, cats run around

BRAND

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

Cody C said:


> Loving yarn, cats run around
> 
> BRAND
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boys run and never dance.

nnmma


----------



## Cody C

I Fall In said:


> Boys run and never dance.
> 
> nnmma


No nonsense my momma's awesome!

QUICK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Cody C said:


> No nonsense my momma's awesome!
> 
> QUICK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit underestimating invertebrates calling korea.

SENSE


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Quit underestimating invertebrates calling korea.
> 
> SENSE


Serious economies need serious energy

Dream


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Ox Eye said:


> Serious economies need serious energy
> 
> Dream


Did Rubio emulate a machine?

BUCKS


----------



## Cody C

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Did Rubio emulate a machine?
> 
> BUCKS


Big ugly caught killing shrimp

DOORS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

Cody C said:


> Big ugly caught killing shrimp
> 
> DOORS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did Oscar own ripped slacks?

F O R U M


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Did Oscar own ripped slacks?
> 
> F O R U M


Fear of reptiles unnerves many

Letter


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Fear of reptiles unnerves many
> 
> Letter


Fail

FAILS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Fail
> 
> FAILS


For all intentions, loser status.

LETTR


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> For all intentions, loser status.
> 
> LETTR


Look everybody.....Tommy Thompson rushed.

LETER


----------



## MarkU

carryyourbooks said:


> Look everybody.....Tommy Thompson rushed.
> 
> LETER


Look Everyone, Tina's Entering Rehab

SPLAY


----------



## Reel Time

MarkU said:


> Look Everyone, Tina's Entering Rehab
> 
> SPLAY


Some people laugh at y'all!

M O T O R


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Some people laugh at y'all!
> 
> M O T O R


Monkeys often try on Reeboks.

MUNKY


----------



## MichaelW

MarkU said:


> Look Everyone, Tina's Entering Rehab
> 
> SPLAY


Some people laid asphalt yesterday

YALPS


----------



## tx_ducks

MichaelW said:


> Some people laid asphalt yesterday
> 
> YALPS


Yankees always look pretty silly.

B U M P S


----------



## carryyourbooks

tx_ducks said:


> Yankees always look pretty silly.
> 
> B U M P S


"Bumping" usually means positioning stategically.

MUMPS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> "Bumping" usually means positioning stategically.
> 
> MUMPS


Munching usually means positioning strategically.

RUMPS


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Munching usually means positioning strategically.
> 
> RUMPS


Radical unions make poor sacrifices.
C L O W N


----------



## Cody C

Reel Time said:


> Radical unions make poor sacrifices.
> C L O W N


Crazy ladies own wrinkly nickers

C R O W N

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Cody C said:


> Crazy ladies own wrinkly nickers
> 
> C R O W N
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could Republicans orally win New Hampshire?

DEMOS


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Could Republicans orally win New Hampshire?
> 
> DEMOS


Discounting even Michelle, Obama sarks.

GOPFY


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Discounting even Michelle, Obama sarks.
> 
> GOPFY


Grand Ol' Party finds yell!

ARGUE


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Grand Ol' Party finds yell!
> 
> ARGUE


All rotating gyros uses energy

Trail


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> All rotating gyros uses energy
> 
> Trail


tree rings always indicate lifespan

FROKA


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> tree rings always indicate lifespan
> 
> FROKA


Frozen raw oysters killed animals.

WORKY


----------



## Cody C

I Fall In said:


> Frozen raw oysters killed animals.
> 
> WORKY


Will Obama Really Kill Yellen?

BROKE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

Cody C said:


> Will Obama Really Kill Yellen?
> 
> BROKE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buyers remorse or karma exemplified?
K A R M A


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Buyers remorse or karma exemplified?
> K A R M A


Karma always renders me angry.

EVILS


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Karma always renders me angry.
> 
> EVILS


Every village is looking skyward

N O V A S


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Every village is looking skyward
> 
> N O V A S


No other vixens are scared

A V B O P


----------



## Krelb

MichaelW said:


> No other vixens are scared
> 
> A V B O P


Another Very Bad Obama Plan

WHSDB


----------



## MichaelW

Krelb said:


> Another Very Bad Obama Plan
> 
> WHSDB


Why Heather should ditch Barry

E T O U Q


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Why Heather should ditch Barry
> 
> E T O U Q


Elementary teachers often use quotes

Avoid


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Elementary teachers often use quotes
> 
> Avoid


Al very often investigates dancers.

Dance


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Al very often investigates dancers.
> 
> Dance


Democrats annoy ninety conservatives everyday!

ELEPH


----------



## sotxks

carryyourbooks said:


> Democrats annoy ninety conservatives everyday!
> 
> ELEPH


Every Liberal Eats Poo Hourly

JENDU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

sotxks said:


> Every Liberal Eats Poo Hourly
> 
> JENDU
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just enough nitro damaged uboat

Y E T T I


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Just enough nitro damaged uboat
> 
> Y E T T I


Yep, even toll tag information

T A O T O


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Yep, even toll tag information
> 
> T A O T O


Together arabs offered Trump oil.

RUBIO


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Together arabs offered Trump oil.
> 
> RUBIO


******* using beer, in obituary.

KRASH


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> ******* using beer, in obituary.
> 
> KRASH


Kardashian rash always stings here!

BUSHS


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Kardashian rash always stings here!
> 
> BUSHS


Butch up, stuff happens sometimes

Yokel


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Butch up, stuff happens sometimes
> 
> Yokel


Yodeling often keeps everyone laughing.

happi


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Kardashian rash always stings here!
> 
> BUSHS


Bush uttered several harsh sounds

P Y O H T


----------



## gigem87

Purchase Your Own Hot Tub

PAWFN


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Yodeling often keeps everyone laughing.
> 
> happi


didn't see I Fall In's post earlier so for his.

Hal and pappy paid inside.


----------



## MichaelW

gigem87 said:


> Purchase Your Own Hot Tub
> 
> PAWFN


Put away wet for now

S A E R T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Put away wet for now
> 
> S A E R T


Suppose an elephant ran track

Prune


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Suppose an elephant ran track
> 
> Prune


Perhaps, really unusually naked ears.

WIGGY


----------



## jhen

carryyourbooks said:


> Perhaps, really unusually naked ears.
> 
> WIGGY


Why I Got Grey Young

F M E O T


----------



## MarkU

jhen said:


> Why I Got Grey Young
> 
> F M E O T


Found my Ewok over there.

PLITD


----------



## carryyourbooks

jhen said:


> Why I Got Grey Young
> 
> F M E O T


Free money every other Tuesday.

MONEY


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Free money every other Tuesday.
> 
> MONEY


Many old Nepalis eat yak.

S N A R F


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Many old Nepalis eat yak.
> 
> S N A R F


Silly neighbors are really funny

N A S A L


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Silly neighbors are really funny
> 
> N A S A L


Nasty Aunt Sally ate lizards.

YUCKY


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Nasty Aunt Sally ate lizards.
> 
> YUCKY


Yelling unprovoked could kill ya

H U F F Y


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Yelling unprovoked could kill ya
> 
> H U F F Y


Henry untied famous Frank's yeti

Z Z F L W


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Henry untied famous Frank's yeti
> 
> Z Z F L W


Zero zephyrs, fishing looks weak.

K Q W K X


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Zero zephyrs, fishing looks weak.
> 
> K Q W K X


Kim quickly wrecked Ken's xylophone.
QWPVI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Kim quickly wrecked Ken's xylophone.
> QWPVI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit wanting people vested inclusively.

PURDY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Quit wanting people vested inclusively.
> 
> PURDY


People understand rarely, do you?
WTYKQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> People understand rarely, do you?
> WTYKQ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the yahoos keep quiet.

H O K U M


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> People understand rarely, do you?
> WTYKQ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want to yodel Ken queried

M O M N H

Not sure why that happens. Goags response didn't show up on my screen till after I posted.


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Want to yodel Ken queried
> 
> M O M N H
> 
> Not sure why that happens. Goags response didn't show up on my screen till after I posted.


No worries! It's all for fun.


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> When the yahoos keep quiet.
> 
> H O K U M


How others keep up matters



MichaelW said:


> Want to yodel Ken queried
> 
> M O M N H
> 
> Not sure why that happens. Goags response didn't show up on my screen till after I posted.


Moms often maintain neat houses

Pique


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> How others keep up matters
> 
> Moms often maintain neat houses
> 
> Pique


Personally I'd quit using Ensure

gopro


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Personally I'd quit using Ensure
> 
> gopro


Grand Old Party reaches out

D E P E Z


----------



## MarkU

Goags said:


> Grand Old Party reaches out
> 
> D E P E Z


Does everyone pop enlarged Zits?

M N B V C


----------



## Goags

MarkU said:


> Does everyone pop enlarged Zits?
> 
> M N B V C


Many Nigerians bring viral concern

F T B B N


----------



## I Fall In

MarkU said:


> Does everyone pop enlarged Zits?
> 
> M N B V C


Mary's nudity became very common.

YIKES


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Mary's nudity became very common.
> 
> YIKES


Yes, I know, eye sores...

J T K L W


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Yes, I know, eye sores...
> 
> J T K L W


Just to know little willie.

PARIS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Just to know little willie.
> 
> PARIS


People are rarely in sequence.

HVDTC


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> People are rarely in sequence.
> 
> HVDTC


Hot vehicles don't travel continually.

D R A I N


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Hot vehicles don't travel continually.
> Happy Valentines Day 2 cool
> Put it on a platter for you. :headknock
> 
> D R A I N


Doc ran and injected Nancy.
DSPNT


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Doc ran and injected Nancy.
> DSPNT


Do stupid people never talk?

DUMBS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Do stupid people never talk?
> 
> DUMBS


Don't use much between sets

C A Z F S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Don't use much between sets
> 
> C A Z F S


 Carats (all zirconium) fall short

F O U N D


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Carats (all zirconium) fall short
> 
> F O U N D


Found other unclaimed natural diamonds

Z O N E T


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Found other unclaimed natural diamonds
> 
> Z O N E T


Zephyrs only, nice evening temperatures

P L U M B


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Zephyrs only, nice evening temperatures
> 
> P L U M B


Praying little undermines many beauties!

PRAYS


----------



## fishin shallow

carryyourbooks said:


> Praying little undermines many beauties!
> 
> PRAYS


Prayers Really Are Your Salvation

TAWLY


----------



## Fishing Logic

fishin shallow said:


> Prayers Really Are Your Salvation
> 
> TAWLY


 The Ants Will Love You

BUGSM


----------



## carryyourbooks

Fishing Logic said:


> The Ants Will Love You
> 
> BUGSM


Bigfoot usually generates stress, Monique.

ONESY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Bigfoot usually generates stress, Monique.
> 
> ONESY


One never ever sees Yoda

C H I E F


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> One never ever sees Yoda
> 
> C H I E F


Cooler holds ice eternally frigid.

YETTI


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Cooler holds ice eternally frigid.
> 
> YETTI


You ever tried tipping Igloo?

presi


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> You ever tried tipping Igloo?
> 
> presi


Please read each sentence intensely

Newby


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Please read each sentence intensely
> 
> Newby


Never ever would buy yeti.

RTICS


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Never ever would buy yeti.
> 
> RTICS


Reel Time is currently studying.

H S G H D


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Reel Time is currently studying.
> 
> H S G H D


High school graduates have determination

Lifts


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> High school graduates have determination
> 
> Lifts


Little increments for true scale

I O T A S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Little increments for true scale
> 
> I O T A S


I ought to ask somebody
F A I T H


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> I ought to ask somebody
> F A I T H


Forward all issues to Heaven.

THIEF


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Forward all issues to Heaven.
> 
> THIEF


The hot item emerged, finally.

STEAL


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> The hot item emerged, finally.
> 
> STEAL


Should they eat at Louie's

K O N I L


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Should they eat at Louie's
> 
> K O N I L


Knight or night..............I light.

FLAKE


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Knight or night..............I light.
> 
> FLAKE


Freedom lovers are Kellogg's eaters

Worst


----------



## Cody C

Ox Eye said:


> Freedom lovers are Kellogg's eaters
> 
> Worst


Women organize really silly trips

WOMEN


----------



## Ox Eye

Cody C said:


> Women organize really silly trips
> 
> WOMEN


Women organize most entertaining nights

Bonus


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Women organize most entertaining nights
> 
> Bonus


Bribing officers not unanimously smart.

POPOS


----------



## Cody C

carryyourbooks said:


> Bribing officers not unanimously smart.
> 
> POPOS


P'ed off Police Officers Shoot

MAIDS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Cody C said:


> P'ed off Police Officers Shoot
> 
> MAIDS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maintain and inspect displaced surroundings.

T A N G O


----------



## MichaelW

FishingMudGuy said:


> Maintain and inspect displaced surroundings.
> 
> T A N G O


Truly a nice golf outing

G O N A T


----------



## sweenyite

Goofing off, napping at times.
B A M B I


----------



## steve holchak

sweenyite said:


> Goofing off, napping at times.
> B A M B I


Big arse mama bikini inside (S.I.)

s q u a b


----------



## Reel Time

steve holchak said:


> Big arse mama bikini inside (S.I.)
> 
> s q u a b


Several quote unknown author's biography
Q U O T E


----------



## jewfish

question until opportunity takes effect

BONZI


----------



## carryyourbooks

jewfish said:


> question until opportunity takes effect
> 
> BONZI


Bladder outflow needs zombie intrusion.

MONTY


----------



## a couple more

Make others nothing to you

F U B A R


----------



## Bankin' On It

a couple more said:


> Make others nothing to you
> 
> F U B A R


Fishing Under Bridges Attract Redheads

SWIFT


----------



## sweenyite

a couple more said:


> Make others nothing to you
> 
> F U B A R


Filthy underarms bring a response

T R O U T


----------



## sweenyite

Bankin' On It said:


> Fishing Under Bridges Attract Redheads
> 
> SWIFT


Sleeping with investors feels terrific

K A Y A K


----------



## rmp

Bankin' On It said:


> Fishing Under Bridges Attract Redheads
> 
> SWIFT


She went in for tea.

brffn


----------



## sweenyite

rmp said:


> She went in for tea.
> 
> brffn


Bring Ruffles for football night

H L D I S


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Bring Ruffles for football night
> 
> H L D I S


High level drugs influences stabilization.

DRUGS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> High level drugs influences stabilization.
> 
> DRUGS


Drug runners urged gangs silence

S A G G Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Drug runners urged gangs silence
> 
> S A G G Y


Spanked any giggling girls yet?

jaild


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Spanked any giggling girls yet?
> 
> jaild


Just an innocent little diversion

F R A U D


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Bring Ruffles for football night
> 
> H L D I S





Goags said:


> Just an innocent little diversion
> 
> F R A U D


found reality after underground drugs.

DRAFT


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> found reality after underground drugs.
> 
> DRAFT


Don't run after foolish things

Shush


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Don't run after foolish things
> 
> Shush


Spiders hid under Sally's hair

C A P P Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Spiders hid under Sally's hair
> 
> C A P P Y


Can all peripatetic platypuses yodel

Broke


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Can all peripatetic platypuses yodel
> 
> Broke


Beyond ridiculous, others know elsewise

S N A J H


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Goags said:


> Beyond ridiculous, others know elsewise
> 
> S N A J H


Steve's New Appaloosa Jumps High

ILEFF


----------



## Reel Time

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Steve's New Appaloosa Jumps High
> 
> ILEFF


I leveled every fancy fence.
P H O T O


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Reel Time said:


> I leveled every fancy fence.
> P H O T O


Public Housing Offers Thoughtful Options

GBOSB


----------



## Reel Time

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Public Housing Offers Thoughtful Options
> 
> GBOSB


Gracious boss offers serious bonus!

ZZZZZ


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Gracious boss offers serious bonus!
> 
> ZZZZZ


Zero Zambian zebras zigzag zippily

Q Q Q Q Q


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Zero Zambian zebras zigzag zippily
> 
> Q Q Q Q Q


Very nice!

Quality quartets quickly question quarrels

YYYYY


----------



## Hooked

Yonder young yodeling yote yelping.

BTSOM


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Reel Time said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Quality quartets quickly question quarrels
> 
> YYYYY


Yell You Young Yanking Yodelers

YADLS


----------



## MichaelW

Hooked said:


> Yonder young yodeling yote yelping.
> 
> BTSOM


Bet the soldiers ordered meat

M E M M O


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Bet the soldiers ordered meat
> 
> M E M M O


Maximum energy means more oomph

J P J K W


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Maximum energy means more oomph
> 
> J P J K W


John passed, Jill knew why

E A E O Y


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> John passed, Jill knew why
> 
> E A E O Y


Exciting action every other year

B L A H S


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Exciting action every other year
> 
> B L A H S


Burning leaves are heavy smokers

Thhhp


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Burning leaves are heavy smokers
> 
> Thhhp


Then, happy hour happened. Parrrrrrty!!

PARTY


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Then, happy hour happened. Parrrrrrty!!
> 
> PARTY


Planning a ride to Yellowstone

E I E I O


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> Planning a ride to Yellowstone
> 
> E I E I O


Every Idiot eats insects outside.

COUNT


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Every Idiot eats insects outside.
> 
> COUNT


Crashes only usher new technology 
GGGGG


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Crashes only usher new technology
> GGGGG


Good gosh giggling girls gyrating.

IOGLE


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Crashes only usher new technology
> GGGGG


Gorgeous gorgonzola gets goats grapes.

FUNNY


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

OnedayScratch said:


> Gorgeous gorgonzola gets goats grapes.
> 
> FUNNY


First Unicorn Near Nebraskans Yahoos

TDFIO


----------



## carryyourbooks

DA REEL DADDY said:


> First Unicorn Near Nebraskans Yahoos
> 
> TDFIO


Three days fishing is ok.

CAULK


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

carryyourbooks said:


> Three days fishing is ok.
> 
> CAULK


Can All Unauthorized Laborers knit?

BOATD


----------



## I Fall In

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Can All Unauthorized Laborers knit?
> 
> BOATD


EASY ONE...... Break Out Another Thousand Dumbazz

BROKE


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I Fall In said:


> EASY ONE...... Break Out Another Thousand Dumbazz
> 
> BROKE


Be Right Over Keep Eating.

LTNAY


----------



## MichaelW

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Be Right Over Keep Eating.
> 
> LTNAY


Leave the Navy alone yankee

V I O P T


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Leave the Navy alone yankee
> 
> V I O P T


Villainy, itself, often perpetuates tyranny

E E E Z Y


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Villainy, itself, often perpetuates tyranny
> 
> E E E Z Y


Eastern Europeans eat zesty yams

Y A R K Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Eastern Europeans eat zesty yams
> 
> Y A R K Y


You are really kayaking yearly?
PPPPP


----------



## SARDOG

Perky people prepare purple pees

J T M T D


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> You are really kayaking yearly?
> PPPPP


You must be off tomorrow, as am I...:wink:

Peculiar people play partisan politics

L L L L L


----------



## Goags

SARDOG said:


> Perky people prepare purple pees
> 
> J T M T D


Just take more time, duh

L L L L L


----------



## SARDOG

Lake Lewisville Like Lake Livingston

Y Y M M B


----------



## Creekfisher

SARDOG said:


> Lake Lewisville Like Lake Livingston
> 
> Y Y M M B


yes, young men make babies

TTULK


----------



## steve holchak

Creekfisher said:


> yes, young men make babies
> 
> TTULK


Tortuga tracks unusually large kitties.

BRLFM


----------



## carryyourbooks

steve holchak said:


> Tortuga tracks unusually large kitties.
> 
> BRLFM


Big ******* likes fundamental mathematics.

CORAL


----------



## a couple more

carryyourbooks said:


> Big ******* likes fundamental mathematics.
> 
> CORAL


Commonly, orange remotes are legal.

B P U R G


----------



## Lav20

a couple more said:


> Commonly, orange remotes are legal.
> 
> B P U R G


Bad People urinate red glue

CTAJL


----------



## TexasTom

Lav20 said:


> Bad People urinate red glue
> 
> CTAJL


Certain Teens Are Just Lazy

AARCC


----------



## a couple more

TexasTom said:


> Certain Teens Are Just Lazy
> 
> AARCC


Arrogant airheads require constant choking

G E T Y L


----------



## TexasTom

a couple more said:


> Arrogant airheads require constant choking
> 
> G E T Y L


Giant Egos Taint Young Lads

CROWN


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Giant Egos Taint Young Lads
> 
> CROWN


Cat relied on wrong navigation. (That's why we can't find it)

APRIL


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Cat relied on wrong navigation. (That's why we can't find it)
> 
> APRIL


Air pollution really involves liberals.

FABIO


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Air pollution really involves liberals.
> 
> FABIO


Fat Albert Believes In Overeating!!! :rotfl:

PASTA


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Fat Albert Believes In Overeating!!! :rotfl:
> 
> PASTA


People are stupid to assume. 
SLEEP


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> People are stupid to assume.
> SLEEP


Start losing. Exercise excessively peeps.

WAKEN


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Start losing. Exercise excessively peeps.
> 
> WAKEN


Would Alan kill enough nutria

M I X I T


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Would Alan kill enough nutria
> 
> M I X I T


Manufacturers inject xylitol in trials

A E I O U


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Manufacturers inject xylitol in trials
> 
> A E I O U


Achieving excellence in our universities

LMNPQ


----------



## a couple more

carryyourbooks said:


> Achieving excellence in our universities
> 
> LMNPQ


Lazy men never pull quads

F E R K L


----------



## Reel Time

a couple more said:


> Lazy men never pull quads
> 
> F E R K L


Ferals exist, really knowing little

P O L K X


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Ferals exist, really knowing little
> 
> P O L K X


Poor old lady knew Xavier.

NEVAD


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Poor old lady knew Xavier.
> 
> NEVAD


Never evoke villages at dawn

RTRTR


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Never evoke villages at dawn
> 
> RTRTR


Reel Time, Reel Time, really?

TEXAS


----------



## jamaicablonde

Taking emergency xrays always suck

OFFICE


----------



## Cody C

jamaicablonde said:


> Taking emergency xrays always suck
> 
> OFFICE


Too many letters...

Old fishing fanatics increase catching efficiency

MAHDN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaicablonde

Oops. I must definitely be right brained.


----------



## a couple more

Cody C said:


> Too many letters...
> 
> Old fishing fanatics increase catching efficiency
> 
> MAHDN
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moons ago, humans done nothing

J U M P Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

a couple more said:


> Moons ago, humans done nothing
> 
> J U M P Y


Jupiter's unusual moons performed yesterday.

VENUS


----------



## a couple more

carryyourbooks said:


> Jupiter's unusual moons performed yesterday.
> 
> VENUS


 Virgilâ€™s evil nemesis uses shotguns.

W E S S H


----------



## I Fall In

a couple more said:


> Virgilâ€™s evil nemesis uses shotguns.
> 
> W E S S H


Why every successful seeker hides.

RAINY


----------



## FSSU3

I Fall In said:


> Why every successful seeker hides.
> 
> RAINY


Riding Around In New York

FRANK


----------



## MichaelW

FSSU3 said:


> Riding Around In New York
> 
> FRANK


Frank ran and Nancy kicked

P I P P O


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Frank ran and Nancy kicked
> 
> P I P P O


People in politics produce odor.

STANK


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> People in politics produce odor.
> 
> STANK


Sam truly admired Nancy's knees

C R O O K


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Sam truly admired Nancy's knees
> 
> C R O O K


Carol ran out of kiwis

Quick


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Carol ran out of kiwis
> 
> Quick


Quarterback's Uncool Clammy Kisses

QUEER


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Quarterback's Uncool Clammy Kisses
> 
> QUEER


Quickly use emergency escape respirator!

I J A M E


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Quickly use emergency escape respirator!
> 
> I J A M E


I, James, am magnificent enough.

ROCKS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> I, James, am magnificent enough.
> 
> ROCKS


Ripe old cheese kinda stinks!

A G A P E


----------



## redspeck

A giant apple peels easy


----------



## sweenyite

redspeck said:


> A giant apple peels easy


You broke it, you need to fix it. Leave 5 letters for the next person. hwell:


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> You broke it, you need to fix it. Leave 5 letters for the next person. hwell:


You're mean! :headknock :dance:
M E A N Y


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

Reel Time said:


> You're mean! :headknock :dance:
> M E A N Y


Master Every Area Near You

P L D F G


----------



## TexasTom

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> Master Every Area Near You
> 
> P L D F G


Pesky Landsharks Destroy Fine Glassware

GLASS


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Pesky Landsharks Destroy Fine Glassware
> 
> GLASS


Great ladies are super sassy
SASSY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Great ladies are super sassy
> SASSY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple as simple simon, yo!

SAMMY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Simple as simple simon, yo!
> 
> SAMMY


Sammy and Mary married yesterday

Y M M A S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Sammy and Mary married yesterday
> 
> Y M M A S


Yesterday my mother acted silly
C R A T E


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Yesterday my mother acted silly
> C R A T E


Civil rights are taken everyday.

BLACK


----------



## Cody C

carryyourbooks said:


> Civil rights are taken everyday.
> 
> BLACK


Black labs are crazy killers

BROWN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Cody C said:


> Black labs are crazy killers
> 
> BROWN
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better remove Obama with napalm

A P R I L


----------



## OnedayScratch

Cody C said:


> Black labs are crazy killers
> 
> BROWN
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe Race Organizations Win None

POWER


----------



## OnedayScratch

sweenyite said:


> Better remove Obama with napalm
> 
> A P R I L


A Permanent Ritual Is Lasting

RAINS


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> A Permanent Ritual Is Lasting
> 
> RAINS


Russia abandoned it's nuclear submarines

D O W N S


----------



## Rubberback

sweenyite said:


> Russia abandoned it's nuclear submarines
> 
> D O W N S


Destiny on words not said.
GOOFY


----------



## sweenyite

Rubberback said:


> Destiny on words not said.
> GOOFY


Geriatric old outdoorsman fishes yearly

G R U M P


----------



## Rubberback

sweenyite said:


> Geriatric old outdoorsman fishes yearly
> 
> G R U M P


Gotta run under my pier

Slick


----------



## sweenyite

Rubberback said:


> Gotta run under my pier
> 
> Slick


She licked ice cream kinkily... :rotfl:

R U T R O


----------



## Rubberback

sweenyite said:


> She licked ice cream kinkily... :rotfl:
> 
> R U T R O


Right under the right one
Beerz
You sure are slow LOL


----------



## sweenyite

Rubberback said:


> Right under the right one
> Beerz
> You sure are slow LOL


Some of us have work to do also.... and where's my leather scabbard? :rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite

Rubberback said:


> Right under the right one
> Beerz
> You sure are slow LOL


Burning everyone equally requires zeal!

B U G G Y


----------



## Rubberback

sweenyite said:


> Some of us have work to do also.... and where's my leather scabbard? :rotfl:


Sounds like a personal problem. Under neath the bed. You never said anything. I'll let you figure out the next move.


----------



## redspeck

Butt ugly girls gag yearly.

T I G G Y


----------



## sweenyite

redspeck said:


> Butt ugly girls gag yearly.
> 
> T I G G Y


Think I'll go get yogurt

R H H M F


----------



## Cody C

sweenyite said:


> Think I'll go get yogurt
> 
> R H H M F


Red haired Henry makes flowers

Z T I P V

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Cody C said:


> Red haired Henry makes flowers
> 
> Z T I P V
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zero times I provided vodka

T S T A S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Zero times I provided vodka
> 
> T S T A S


Truly Supersonic Trains Are Swift

SWIFT


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Truly Supersonic Trains Are Swift
> 
> SWIFT


Salt water is fine therapy

A R T Y S


----------



## Cody C

sweenyite said:


> Salt water is fine therapy
> 
> A R T Y S


Are real tatas your specialty

T A T A S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Cody C said:


> Are real tatas your specialty
> 
> T A T A S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take ample time admiring scenery

N U D E S


----------



## seapro

SWIFT, Some Where I Find Turtles. MOGAN


----------



## Cody C

sweenyite said:


> Take ample time admiring scenery
> 
> N U D E S


New underwear deserve exciting scoring

BUTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Cody C said:


> New underwear deserve exciting scoring
> 
> BUTTS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring up the tight schedule!

H I P P O


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Bring up the tight schedule!
> 
> H I P P O


Hilarious ingenious Paul pleases Opal

F R O W N


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Hilarious ingenious Paul pleases Opal
> 
> F R O W N


Fresh rodent on wheat noodles

S C A B S


----------



## Cody C

sweenyite said:


> Fresh rodent on wheat noodles
> 
> S C A B S


Suspects can always be scared

N A S T Y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Cody C said:


> Suspects can always be scared
> 
> N A S T Y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nearly ate some tuna yesterday

A Q F T R


----------



## OnedayScratch

sweenyite said:


> Nearly ate some tuna yesterday
> 
> A Q F T R


All Quran Fall To Realization

B I B L E


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> All Quran Fall To Realization
> 
> B I B L E


Best instructions before leaving earth

Q U R A N


----------



## Cody C

sweenyite said:


> Best instructions before leaving earth
> 
> Q U R A N


Quite unusual riding at night

T H A N J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Cody C said:


> Quite unusual riding at night
> 
> T H A N J
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tom has a new job

H Y O L P


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Tom has a new job
> 
> H Y O L P


Hit your own light pole.
DRUNK


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Hit your own light pole.
> DRUNK


Dead redfish under Ned's knife
T H O N G


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Dead redfish under Ned's knife
> T H O N G


Tom hung........................................................one nasty gar.

HOSER


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Tom hung........................................................one nasty gar.
> 
> HOSER


His older sister eats relish.

B A B A B


----------



## Cody C

MichaelW said:


> His older sister eats relish.
> 
> B A B A B


Big a boobs are beautiful

U H O H H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

Cody C said:


> Big a boobs are beautiful
> 
> U H O H H
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Henry ordered hearty hash

D R E D D


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

MichaelW said:


> Uncle Henry ordered hearty hash
> 
> D R E D D


Did Ronnie ever date Dina

FRTWE


----------



## Ox Eye

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Did Ronnie ever date Dina
> 
> FRTWE


Front runner to win easily

Carry


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Ox Eye said:


> Front runner to win easily
> 
> Carry


Carl and Randy ran yesterday.

SFWDT


----------



## Reel Time

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Carl and Randy ran yesterday.
> 
> SFWDT


Soak feet with dirty toenails
D I R T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Soak feet with dirty toenails
> D I R T Y


Did I really trick you

Wharf


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Did I really trick you
> 
> Wharf


Well, how about reaching forward?

WHITE


----------



## Rubberback

carryyourbooks said:


> Well, how about reaching forward?
> 
> WHITE


White house is the end
Black


----------



## carryyourbooks

Rubberback said:


> White house is the end
> Black


Barack lost a crucial key.

BIDEN


----------



## Category6

Biden is drunk every night

DRUNK


----------



## carryyourbooks

Category5 said:


> Biden is drunk every night
> 
> DRUNK


**** Republicans usually need knockouts.

DEMOS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> **** Republicans usually need knockouts.
> 
> DEMOS


Democrats eat melons on sunday

J O V O L


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Democrats eat melons on sunday
> 
> J O V O L


Judges overrule verdicts on legalities

Judge


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Judges overrule verdicts on legalities
> 
> Judge


Judges usually develop generous earnings

S G N I N


----------



## Category6

Shady governors need income now

Twats


----------



## MichaelW

Category5 said:


> Shady governors need income now
> 
> Twats


The weasel ate the snake

Y O Y T E


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> The weasel ate the snake
> 
> Y O Y T E


Yelling or yodeling takes energy

Ghost


----------



## txbred

Ox Eye said:


> Yelling or yodeling takes energy
> 
> Ghost


Getting hooked on speckled trout

Matty


----------



## carryyourbooks

txbred said:


> Getting hooked on speckled trout
> 
> Matty


Might attempt to throw yellows.

BROWN


----------



## Rubberback

carryyourbooks said:


> Might attempt to throw yellows.
> 
> BROWN


Big rusty old wing nut
frost


----------



## TexasTom

Rubberback said:


> Big rusty old wing nut
> frost


Fresh Raw Oysters SOOOOOOOO Tasty!!!!

FROZE


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Fresh Raw Oysters SOOOOOOOO Tasty!!!!
> 
> FROZE


Fred rode one zebra easily

Axiom


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Fred rode one zebra easily
> 
> Axiom


Annoying Xavier is Obviously Mensurating

CRUSH


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Annoying Xavier is Obviously Mensurating
> 
> CRUSH


Could Rush use some help

R U S K I


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Could Rush use some help
> 
> R U S K I


Rush unequivocally serves keenly, individually

Eieio


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Rush unequivocally serves keenly, individually
> 
> Eieio


Every identifiable enemy is obliterated

P O O F S


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Every identifiable enemy is obliterated
> 
> P O O F S


People offended over failures sue.

POTUS (Don't use the obvious one)


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> People offended over failures sue.
> 
> POTUS (Don't use the obvious one)


Put on tall ugly socks

W V X Y H


----------



## SARDOG

Well Vato Xavier You're Hispanic.

SSVVH


----------



## Rubberback

SARDOG said:


> Well Vato Xavier You're Hispanic.
> 
> SSVVH


Sure should vent very hard

Quail


----------



## Reel Time

Rubberback said:


> Sure should vent very hard
> 
> Quail


What a surprise- QUAIL!

Queens usually are infinitely lazy

I I I I T


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> What a surprise- QUAIL!
> 
> Queens usually are infinitely lazy
> 
> I I I I T


Illustration inside igloo is tough.

IGLOO


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Illustration inside igloo is tough.
> 
> IGLOO


I go looking out over.

YETIS


----------



## Rubberback

carryyourbooks said:


> I go looking out over.
> 
> YETIS


You ever try it straight
Brags


----------



## carryyourbooks

Rubberback said:


> You ever try it straight
> Brags


Boy, redheads are gorilla strong.

WEEKS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Boy, redheads are gorilla strong.
> 
> WEEKS


Will Ed eventually kiss Stan?

NASTY


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Will Ed eventually kiss Stan?
> 
> NASTY


No, and Stan's too young

Young


----------



## Cody C

Ox Eye said:


> No, and Stan's too young
> 
> Young


You old uncles need glasses

G R A T E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

Cody C said:


> You old uncles need glasses
> 
> G R A T E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great rate at the Emporium

P I K K Y


----------



## Cody C

MichaelW said:


> Great rate at the Emporium
> 
> P I K K Y


Pink ink keeps kittens yearning

B K A L E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags

Cody C said:


> Pink ink keeps kittens yearning
> 
> B K A L E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big koalas are liking eucalyptus

K B L E A


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Big koalas are liking eucalyptus
> 
> K B L E A


Keeper bass led Earl astray

Y A R T O


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Keeper bass led Earl astray
> 
> Y A R T O


Yet a rogue touts Obama

F A A T D


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Yet a rogue touts Obama
> 
> F A A T D


Factoids are always trivial details
G H G H C


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Factoids are always trivial details
> G H G H C


Great hÃ©ros get highly commended

V A V T Y


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Great hÃ©ros get highly commended
> 
> V A V T Y


Virtually all vegans try yams

Q F K P X


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Virtually all vegans try yams
> 
> Q F K P X


Quit finding keenly placed xenografts
S H W Q Y


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Quit finding keenly placed xenografts
> S H W Q Y[/QUOTE
> 
> She hasn't willfully quit, yet.
> 
> R T B O F


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Reel Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit finding keenly placed xenografts
> S H W Q Y[/QUOTE
> 
> She hasn't willfully quit, yet.
> 
> R T B O F
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans think Barack Obama's funny
> 
> Lsmft
Click to expand...


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Goags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans think Barack Obama's funny
> 
> Lsmft
> 
> 
> 
> Loving someone makes Fred thankful
> DUSTY
Click to expand...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Ox Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving someone makes Fred thankful
> DUSTY
> 
> 
> 
> Doing unusual stuff toughens you.
> 
> TOUGH
Click to expand...


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Reel Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing unusual stuff toughens you.
> 
> TOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> Together, one union gets happy
> 
> S T U D Y
Click to expand...


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> carryyourbooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Together, one union gets happy
> 
> S T U D Y
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to understand "declining years"
> 
> T I R E D
Click to expand...


----------



## CRGR

This Is Really Engaging Dudes! GITLA


----------



## a couple more

CRGR said:


> This Is Really Engaging Dudes! GITLA


Get in Tess, Let's adios.

N M R U O


----------



## MichaelW

a couple more said:


> Get in Tess, Let's adios.
> 
> N M R U O


Now Mike rarely understands Obama

G O T C A


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Now Mike rarely understands Obama
> 
> G O T C A


Go out there, cast away!
V O T E R


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Go out there, cast away!
> V O T E R


Vacationing on the East River

P O I E W


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Vacationing on the East River
> 
> P O I E W


Popular opinion is easily wrong

Think


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Popular opinion is easily wrong
> 
> Think


The herd in near Kentucky

W I W T Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> The herd in near Kentucky
> 
> W I W T Y


Will I waste those yoyos?

YOYOS


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Will I waste those yoyos?
> 
> YOYOS


Yammering or yodelling offends some

H Y Q W X


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Yammering or yodelling offends some
> 
> H Y Q W X


How your queer went xeroxed.

IIQII


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> How your queer went xeroxed.
> 
> IIQII


I'm insulted, queer isn't I

X C C P L


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> I'm insulted, queer isn't I
> 
> X C C P L


Xerox can copy papers legibly

Gjmfo


----------



## 2GemsRanch

Grape jelly my favorite obviously

T R U M P


----------



## carryyourbooks

2GemsRanch said:


> Grape jelly my favorite obviously
> 
> T R U M P


Tomorrow, Rubio upsets many people.

MARCO


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Tomorrow, Rubio upsets many people.
> 
> MARCO


Maybe a Republican can overcome.

W N G F A


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Maybe a Republican can overcome.
> 
> W N G F A


Win Nebraska, go for Alaska

Rsvpm


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Ox Eye said:


> Win Nebraska, go for Alaska
> 
> Rsvpm


Ron said visit Paul's mom.

ICFAD


----------



## Goags

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Ron said visit Paul's mom.
> 
> ICFAD


I can't find a Democrat

S C O W L


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> I can't find a Democrat
> 
> S C O W L


Some cowards often wrestle last
W I M P Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Some cowards often wrestle last
> W I M P Y


Will I minimize pimping yearly?

PIMPS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Will I minimize pimping yearly?
> 
> PIMPS


Perfection is my preference, son!

H F G K R


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Perfection is my preference, son!
> 
> H F G K R


Harry finds great king's ring
B R I C K


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Harry finds great king's ring
> B R I C K


Bringing Roy in can kill.

BROIL


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Bringing Roy in can kill.
> 
> BROIL


Bring Revival Our Incomparable Lord

JESUS


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Bring Revival Our Incomparable Lord
> 
> JESUS


Jesus exalted supreme, ultimate Savior

BIBLE


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Jesus exalted supreme, ultimate Savior
> 
> BIBLE


Bet I believe like everyone.

TRUST


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Bet I believe like everyone.
> 
> TRUST


To rule unjustly sacrifices trust

D H L O F


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> To rule unjustly sacrifices trust
> 
> D H L O F


Dieting Has Logically Overwhelmingly Failed

LOGIC


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

TexasTom said:


> Dieting Has Logically Overwhelmingly Failed
> 
> LOGIC


Larry often giggles in class.

super


----------



## CRGR

Serving Underprivileged People Earns Respect.


----------



## CRGR

Oops... forgot to leave one:

IMDTH


----------



## sweenyite

CRGR said:


> Oops... forgot to leave one:
> 
> IMDTH


In my death, take heart!

D R U G S


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> In my death, take heart!
> 
> D R U G S


Do reddies usually gouge scammers?

TWERK


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

carryyourbooks said:


> Do reddies usually gouge scammers?
> 
> TWERK


To waste energy rediculously kinky

A E I O U


----------



## Reel Time

Fishin' Soldier said:


> To waste energy rediculously kinky
> 
> A E I O U


All elections imagine outcomes unreal

S H A M E


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> All elections imagine outcomes unreal
> 
> S H A M E


Some houses are more expensive

D I R T Y


----------



## Chuck06R1

Reel Time said:


> All elections imagine outcomes unreal
> 
> S H A M E


Stupid Ho's Always Making Excuses

M U T E S


----------



## sweenyite

Chuck06R1 said:


> Stupid Ho's Always Making Excuses
> 
> M U T E S


My uncle takes estrogen shots....:rotfl:

O R D E R


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

sweenyite said:


> My uncle takes estrogen shots....:rotfl:
> 
> O R D E R


Our redfish died eating rhubarb

R U S T Y


----------



## sweenyite

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Our redfish died eating rhubarb
> 
> R U S T Y


roasted uakari sure tastes yucky

F I S H Y


----------



## MarkU

F I S H Y[/QUOTE]

Fishing in shoes helps you.

C R O A K


----------



## sweenyite

MarkU said:


> F I S H Y


Fishing in shoes helps you.

C R O A K[/QUOTE]

certainly Robert owns a kayak

D E V I L


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Fishing in shoes helps you.
> 
> C R O A K


certainly Robert owns a kayak

D E V I L[/QUOTE]

Double Extra Vacation Is Logical

EXTRA


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> certainly Robert owns a kayak
> 
> D E V I L


Double Extra Vacation Is Logical

EXTRA[/QUOTE]
Extra xerox trays really aid

F R U I T


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Double Extra Vacation Is Logical
> 
> EXTRA


Extra xerox trays really aid

F R U I T[/QUOTE]

For responsible undertakings intelligence triumphs

Juicy


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Extra xerox trays really aid
> 
> F R U I T


For responsible undertakings intelligence triumphs

Juicy[/QUOTE]

Join us in celebrating Yellowstone

B O W L Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> For responsible undertakings intelligence triumphs
> 
> Juicy


Join us in celebrating Yellowstone

B O W L Y[/QUOTE]

Bent over winning last year.

BOWEL


----------



## Harbormaster

carryyourbooks said:


> BOWEL


Buttheads Online Win Electrical Licenses

*****


----------



## carryyourbooks

harbormaster said:


> buttheads online win electrical licenses
> 
> *****


***** ********** *** *********** ***************************

smart


----------



## CRGR

*Smart*

Some May Actually Reel Tuna

ZCIFT


----------



## carryyourbooks

CRGR said:


> Some May Actually Reel Tuna
> 
> ZCIFT


Ziegenbock......could I go for two?

BEERZ


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Ziegenbock......could I go for two?
> 
> BEERZ


Better explain examining rusty zipper
WRSFX


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Better explain examining rusty zipper
> WRSFX


We really shouldn't freebase xylene.

W H J K D


----------



## dk2429

Well hell, Jordan killed David. 

D T W B C


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

dk2429 said:


> Well hell, Jordan killed David.
> 
> D T W B C


Drinking tequila will bring craziness

Jackd


----------



## sweenyite

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Drinking tequila will bring craziness
> 
> Jackd


Jack arse casually kicks dogs

H O P E S


----------



## FSSU3

Hop On People Especially Singles 


TURDS


----------



## carryyourbooks

FSSU3 said:


> Hop On People Especially Singles
> 
> TURDS


They usually reel dirty sardines.

DIRTY


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> They usually reel dirty sardines.
> 
> DIRTY


Did I retire too young?

M O N E Y


----------



## dk2429

Man Overboard Nearly Every Year.

B O A T S


----------



## Bocephus

dk2429 said:


> Man Overboard Nearly Every Year.
> 
> B O A T S


Bend Over And Take Some

G I R L S


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> Man Overboard Nearly Every Year.
> 
> B O A T S


Bust out another thousand, sir!

L E A K Y


----------



## littlefish

*Ethanol Free*

Is that the original Buc-ee's at 899 Oyster Creek Drive, Lake Jackson that has ethanol free 93 octane for 2.869?


----------



## sweenyite

littlefish said:


> Is that the original Buc-ee's at 899 Oyster Creek Drive, Lake Jackson that has ethanol free 93 octane for 2.869?


WRONG THREAD :rotfl:

O O O P S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Bust out another thousand, sir!
> 
> L E A K Y


Lions Enjoy Ambushing Kissing Yaks

LIONS


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Lions Enjoy Ambushing Kissing Yaks
> 
> LIONS


 Learning I'm only nice sometimes....

S A D L Y


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Learning I'm only nice sometimes....
> 
> S A D L Y


Surely All Democrats Love Yapping

DEMOC


----------



## dk2429

Stupid animals die little young.

B A C O N


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Surely All Democrats Love Yapping
> 
> DEMOC


Don't eat my old chocolates

Y U M M Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Don't eat my old chocolates
> 
> Y U M M Y


You're unhealthy. Munch, munch! Yuck!!

MUMMY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> You're unhealthy. Munch, munch! Yuck!!
> 
> MUMMY


Massive undertaking made my year

I E R T Y


----------



## CRGR

Is Eighty Really 'The' Year?

IRLTG


----------



## MichaelW

CRGR said:


> Is Eighty Really 'The' Year?
> 
> IRLTG


I really like that girl

V I V O P


----------



## Reel Time

Victor is voting other parties
G B D F A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Victor is voting other parties
> G B D F A
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good buddies drink favorite ale

D Y V T T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Good buddies drink favorite ale
> 
> D Y V T T


Did you verify that thought

Newby


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Did you verify that thought
> 
> Newby


Next, everyone will buy yours.

WIBBS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Next, everyone will buy yours.
> 
> WIBBS


Where is Bob's bologna sandwich?

M E A T Y


----------



## dk2429

My extra artichokes tasted yummy!

T O N G S


----------



## TexasTom

dk2429 said:


> My extra artichokes tasted yummy!
> 
> T O N G S


Trying On New Golf Shirts

SHIRT


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Trying On New Golf Shirts
> 
> SHIRT


Stop hiring illegals, return them!

T A C O S


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Stop hiring illegals, return them!
> 
> T A C O S


Take a chair of stand
C H A I R


----------



## RedFlounderBass

Can't Harm A Illegal Resident

P R O P S


----------



## dk2429

****** Have Always Irritated Regularly 

D R I N K


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> ****** Have Always Irritated Regularly
> 
> D R I N K


Drunk ******* inseminated nearby kinfolks.

B L E G H


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Drunk ******* inseminated nearby kinfolks.
> 
> B L E G H


Oh my!

Bring Leslie enough good hens.

G O O D Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Bring Leslie enough good hens.
> 
> G O O D Y


Good old onions died yesterday.

ONION


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Good old onions died yesterday.
> 
> ONION


Oddly, nictitating is often necessary

O D D L Y


----------



## CRGR

Goags said:


> Oddly, nictitating is often necessary
> 
> O D D L Y


Oh, Don't Do Like Yesterday

QWERTY


----------



## carryyourbooks

crgr said:


> oh, don't do like yesterday
> 
> qwerty


fail (6)


----------



## MichaelW

CRGR said:


> Oh, Don't Do Like Yesterday
> 
> QWERTY


Lets just drop one off and proceed.

Werty

Was everyone ready to yodel

Y I D E K


----------



## CRGR

Yes, I Didn't Even Know

TOHFO


----------



## Goags

CRGR said:


> Yes, I Didn't Even Know
> 
> TOHFO


That's another high frequency occurrence

H T T P Y


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> That's another high frequency occurrence
> 
> H T T P Y


His top tier plummeted yesterday

T T T T O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> His top tier plummeted yesterday
> 
> T T T T O


Props was missed.

Put real old people somewhere
*****
Take that to the office

Lcftp


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Props was missed.
> 
> Put real old people somewhere
> *****
> Take that to the office
> 
> Lcftp


Lightly crusted fish tastes perfect!
CRUST


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Lightly crusted fish tastes perfect!
> CRUST


Carol really understands sensitivity training 

REALL


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Carol really understands sensitivity training
> 
> REALL


Realizing everything about love later.

POKER


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Carol really understands sensitivity training
> 
> REALL


Reading exegeses always lifts life

S T U D Y


----------



## dk2429

Stupid Tom underestimates dumb yankees 

M A J E K


----------



## carryyourbooks

dk2429 said:


> Stupid Tom underestimates dumb yankees
> 
> M A J E K


May also just email Kevin.

KEJAM


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> May also just email Kevin.
> 
> KEJAM


Kevin enjoys jam and marmalade

MARMA


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Kevin enjoys jam and marmalade
> 
> MARMA


Marriage arguably rates mighty awesome.
R A T E S


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Marriage arguably rates mighty awesome.
> R A T E S


Remember all that extra sleep?

SLEEP


----------



## J L Dunn

carryyourbooks said:


> Remember all that extra sleep?
> 
> SLEEP


 Search Learn Explore Evaluate Purchase


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Remember all that extra sleep?
> 
> SLEEP


Some lads eat extra pie

P E E L S


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Some lads eat extra pie
> 
> P E E L S


Pie eating evokes large stomach

S T O M A


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Pie eating evokes large stomach
> 
> S T O M A


Should the officers meet again

Q O T J J


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Should the officers meet again
> 
> Q O T J J


Quit ogling the jiggling jello

Abcde


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Quit ogling the jiggling jello
> 
> Abcde


Another bad collision, driver ejected

F G H I J


----------



## Reel Time

Find Greta's husband in jail

KLMNO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Find Greta's husband in jail
> 
> KLMNO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killing lawmen means no order.

T H U G S


----------



## no mas feech heads

things hairy under g strings

FWQBL


----------



## MichaelW

no mas feech heads said:


> things hairy under g strings
> 
> FWQBL


Florida was questioning Bobo's legality

V I O V E


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Florida was questioning Bobo's legality
> 
> V I O V E


Very interesting, or very exciting?

B O F U S


----------



## Reel Time

Brave officer faces unknown suspect.
B R A V E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Brave officer faces unknown suspect.
> B R A V E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boys really appreciate very easy.

GIRLS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Boys really appreciate very easy.
> 
> GIRLS


Gestapo investigated Reeltime's latest stunts.

GILTY


----------



## TexasTom

I Fall In said:


> Gestapo investigated Reeltime's latest stunts.
> 
> GILTY


God Is Love, Thank You

THANK


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> God Is Love, Thank You
> 
> THANK


Theology has answers, no kidding!
L O G O S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Theology has answers, no kidding!
> L O G O S


Little old Grandma often smacks.

BUTTS


----------



## gigem87

I Fall In said:


> Little old Grandma often smacks.
> 
> BUTTS


Better Use Teflon Tape, Stupid.

FISBO


----------



## carryyourbooks

gigem87 said:


> Better Use Teflon Tape, Stupid.
> 
> FISBO


For its sale by owner

FRISBE


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> For its sale by owner
> 
> FRISBE


FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 letter game not 6. :headknock

For rotten inexcusable behavior be............expelled.

DUFUS


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 letter game not 6. :headknock
> 
> For rotten inexcusable behavior be............expelled.
> 
> DUFUS


Got me!!!!!!

Dad used family ultimately some.

FIVES


----------



## OnedayScratch

carryyourbooks said:


> Got me!!!!!!
> 
> Dad used family ultimately some.
> 
> FIVES


Forever infinite value equals Strength

SPECK


----------



## TexasTom

OnedayScratch said:


> Forever infinite value equals Strength
> 
> SPECK


Specially Priced Easy Chair Kit

CHAIR


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Specially Priced Easy Chair Kit
> 
> CHAIR


Chuck had an interior renovation

M O M M Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Chuck had an interior renovation
> 
> M O M M Y


Modern offices make me yodel

R U L E D


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Modern offices make me yodel
> 
> R U L E D


Runners use less energy downhill

D U E L S


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Runners use less energy downhill
> 
> D U E L S


Deadly Ugly Eels Leave Scars

DREAD


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Deadly Ugly Eels Leave Scars
> 
> DREAD


Do radicals easily admit defeat

M O T T P


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

MichaelW said:


> Do radicals easily admit defeat
> 
> M O T T P


my other tractor turns properly

DYFTT


----------



## Goags

DA REEL DADDY said:


> my other tractor turns properly
> 
> DYFTT


Doing your finest takes time

S M I L E


----------



## Reel Time

Some men idolize lovely eyes 
M A N L Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Some men idolize lovely eyes
> M A N L Y


Met a new lady, yet

Eager


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Met a new lady, yet
> 
> Eager


Ed advertised gas emissions regularly.

EDGAS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Ed advertised gas emissions regularly.
> 
> EDGAS


Even dead gafftops are slimy

S L I M E


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Even dead gafftops are slimy
> 
> S L I M E


Sorry like I mentioned earlier.

LIKED


----------



## FishingMudGuy

carryyourbooks said:


> Sorry like I mentioned earlier.
> 
> LIKED


Lightning instantly killed electrical devices.

RODEO


----------



## TexasTom

FishingMudGuy said:


> Lightning instantly killed electrical devices.
> 
> RODEO


Raw Oysters Delicious Every October

OYSTE


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Raw Oysters Delicious Every October
> 
> OYSTE


Over yonder stupid, towards east.

ILOST


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Over yonder stupid, towards east.
> 
> ILOST


I like orange spice tea.

T B A G S


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> I like orange spice tea.
> 
> T B A G S


The best algorithms get solutions
S A L U D


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> The best algorithms get solutions
> S A L U D


Sometimes a lion uses darkness

R E S E S


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Sometimes a lion uses darkness
> 
> R E S E S


Refreshing everything seems effective sometimes.

SPRIN


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Refreshing everything seems effective sometimes.
> 
> SPRIN


Superior Purebred Rams Impregnate Nicely

PREGN


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Superior Purebred Rams Impregnate Nicely
> 
> PREGN


People read each general notice

T U R O P


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> People read each general notice
> 
> T U R O P


Transient users rarely obtain pleasure
U S E R S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Transient users rarely obtain pleasure
> U S E R S


Unless services expedite redfish spoils

S R E S U


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Unless services expedite redfish spoils
> 
> S R E S U


Sound reasoning everyone should understand

Seven


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Sound reasoning everyone should understand
> 
> Seven


Sunset Even Varies Every Night

NIGHT


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Sunset Even Varies Every Night
> 
> NIGHT


Nancy is going home tonight.

NANCY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Nancy is going home tonight.
> 
> NANCY


Not all newbies can yell
B E A S T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Reel Time said:


> Not all newbies can yell
> B E A S T
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beans eaten always stink tomorrow.

P A N D A


----------



## carryyourbooks

FishingMudGuy said:


> Beans eaten always stink tomorrow.
> 
> P A N D A


Papa and Nana do annoy.

GRANN


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Papa and Nana do annoy.
> 
> GRANN


Grandma races at ninety nine!

NINET


----------



## Reel Time

No, I'm not eating that!

I M N O T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> No, I'm not eating that!
> 
> I M N O T
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may not order tacos

T A C O S


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> I may not order tacos
> 
> T A C O S


Take all croakers off stringer.

CHINA


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> I may not order tacos
> 
> T A C O S


Truly Awful Cheese Often Smells

AWFUL


----------



## a couple more

TexasTom said:


> Truly Awful Cheese Often Smells
> 
> AWFUL


A wicked fart usually lingers

F A R T S


----------



## sweenyite

a couple more said:


> A wicked fart usually lingers
> 
> F A R T S


French Army races to surrender

B U G L E


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> French Army races to surrender
> 
> B U G L E


Betty usually gets legs examined.

HTLGS


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Betty usually gets legs examined.
> 
> HTLGS


How the ladies group sings

M O V R E


----------



## Ox Eye

china got missed.

Can Honduras install nuclear armaments



MichaelW said:


> How the ladies group sings
> 
> M O V R E


Make ordinary vegetables really enticing

Gabby


----------



## a couple more

Ox Eye said:


> china got missed.
> 
> Can Honduras install nuclear armaments
> 
> Make ordinary vegetables really enticing
> 
> Gabby


German adults believe babies yell

A D U L T


----------



## steve holchak

a couple more said:


> German adults believe babies yell
> 
> A D U L T


All democrats usually lie too.

quail


----------



## Ox Eye

steve holchak said:


> All democrats usually lie too.
> 
> quail


Question unreasonable authority in life

Quest


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Question unreasonable authority in life
> 
> Quest


Queens Usually Establish

Quit Using Extra Smelly Tuna

YTUNA


----------



## a couple more

Ox Eye said:


> Question unreasonable authority in life
> 
> Quest


Quotes usually estimate someones time.

T I M E S


----------



## CRGR

This Is Mostly Encouraging Stuff

TCFPP


----------



## sweenyite

CRGR said:


> This Is Mostly Encouraging Stuff
> 
> TCFPP


Targeting cats for pleasure/profit

M E O W S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Targeting cats for pleasure/profit
> 
> M E O W S


My eldest otter was slippery

YTUNA (skipped above)


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> My eldest otter was slippery
> 
> YTUNA (skipped above)


Your tie's under Nanas' accordion.

M U S I C


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Your tie's under Nanas' accordion.
> 
> M U S I C


Many use science inside closets.

CHEMS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Many use science inside closets.
> 
> CHEMS


Can he extract machine screws?

P O L K A


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Can he extract machine screws?
> 
> P O L K A


Poor old lady knew Anthony.

JAKSE


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Poor old lady knew Anthony.
> 
> JAKSE


Jennifer always kisses someone else

W H I N E


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Jennifer always kisses someone else
> 
> W H I N E


Whole house includes nothing extra.
FIVE K


----------



## TexasTom

I Fall In said:


> Whole house includes nothing extra.
> FIVE K


Finding it Very Easy Kayaking

KAYAK


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Finding it Very Easy Kayaking
> 
> KAYAK


Kinfolk always yelling at knucklehead

P O I N T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Kinfolk always yelling at knucklehead
> 
> P O I N T


Paint over it next time

Virus


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Paint over it next time
> 
> Virus


Vibration is rubbing under stress.

PLUTO


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Vibration is rubbing under stress.
> 
> PLUTO


Please look under the ottoman.

D I S C O


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Please look under the ottoman.
> 
> D I S C O


Didnt I Say, COUNT OFF?

DIDNT


----------



## CRGR

Democrats I Dare Not Trust 

PPFOC


----------



## carryyourbooks

CRGR said:


> Democrats I Dare Not Trust
> 
> PPFOC


Particularly politicians fall off cocoon.

FREED


----------



## WoundedMinnow

carryyourbooks said:


> Particularly politicians fall off cocoon.
> 
> FREED


For really educated employed democrats

STUDF

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTom

WoundedMinnow said:


> For really educated employed democrats
> 
> STUDF
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


Starting to Understand Democrats Failure

OCRATS


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Starting to Understand Democrats Failure
> 
> OCRATS


Fail............too many letters!!!


----------



## FishingMudGuy

WoundedMinnow said:


> For really educated employed democrats
> 
> STUDF
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


Secure the universal door frame.

T I T T B


----------



## TexasTom

FishingMudGuy said:


> Secure the universal door frame.
> 
> T I T T B


Truly it Tastes Terribly Bitter

OCRAT (with apologies for previous fail)


----------



## a couple more

TexasTom said:


> Truly it Tastes Terribly Bitter
> 
> OCRAT (with apologies for previous fail)


Obama criticizes republicans at times (all the time)

T R U M P


----------



## sweenyite

a couple more said:


> Obama criticizes republicans at times (all the time)
> 
> T R U M P


 This Republican understands Mexican problem. :rotfl:

W A L L S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> This Republican understands Mexican problem. :rotfl:
> 
> W A L L S


Why Are Libertarians Losing Sleep?

RUBIO


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Why Are Libertarians Losing Sleep?
> 
> RUBIO


Rare underwater bridge interests Edward
W A T E R


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Rare underwater bridge interests Edward
> W A T E R


When are the election returns

Elect


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> When are the election returns
> 
> Elect


Electricians like every connection tight

P O R R Y


----------



## steve holchak

MichaelW said:


> Electricians like every connection tight
> 
> P O R R Y


Police only ride racing Yamahas. Honda

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantDominy

Helen operates no dam appliances! 
Crash


----------



## Ox Eye

GrantDominy said:


> Helen operates no dam appliances!
> Crash


Car races are sure hazardous

Grant

(welcome to 2Cool)


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Car races are sure hazardous
> 
> Grant
> 
> (welcome to 2Cool)


Gentlemen really are never tardy

TARDY


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Gentlemen really are never tardy
> 
> TARDY


Today's activities really drained, yo.
B R A I N


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Today's activities really drained, yo.
> B R A I N


But really appreciate it now.

CUPID


----------



## FishingMudGuy

carryyourbooks said:


> But really appreciate it now.
> 
> CUPID


Could you please inform Debbie?

R O C K S


----------



## carryyourbooks

FishingMudGuy said:


> Could you please inform Debbie?
> 
> R O C K S


Rock on, country kicker self.

CHEVY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Rock on, country kicker self.
> 
> CHEVY


Carry had empty vehicles yesterday

D O D G E


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Carry had empty vehicles yesterday
> 
> D O D G E


Donut or Double Gold Eagle?

DONUT


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Donut or Double Gold Eagle?
> 
> DONUT


Donuts, obviously not, understand, Tom?

U N D E R


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Reel Time said:


> Donuts, obviously not, understand, Tom?
> 
> U N D E R


Unicorns navigate during every ramadan.

S T A R S


----------



## TexasTom

FishingMudGuy said:


> Unicorns navigate during every ramadan.
> 
> S T A R S


So Tasty are Reeltime's Satsumas

TASTY


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> So Tasty are Reeltime's Satsumas
> 
> TASTY


Tom, also squeezed, they're yummy.
Y U M M Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Tom, also squeezed, they're yummy.
> Y U M M Y


You underestimate my metal yurt.

A A T Y T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> You underestimate my metal yurt.
> 
> A A T Y T


Armenia approved the yurt toilet

Squat


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Armenia approved the yurt toilet
> 
> Squat


Some quotients use a tangent.

Q U O T E


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Some quotients use a tangent.
> 
> Q U O T E


Quite unusual or too enjoyable.

YOTES


----------



## Rubberback

carryyourbooks said:


> Quite unusual or too enjoyable.
> 
> YOTES


You ought to enjoy sushi.
Sushi


----------



## Reel Time

Rubberback said:


> You ought to enjoy sushi.
> Sushi


Socrates understands several Hellenistic ideas.

I D E A S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Socrates understands several Hellenistic ideas.
> 
> I D E A S


I don't ever act suspicious.

GILTY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> I don't ever act suspicious.
> 
> GILTY


Gladly I let them yell

T U R O Q


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Gladly I let them yell
> 
> T U R O Q


The usher required orderly qeues

Qeues


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> The usher required orderly qeues
> 
> Qeues


Quick engines use ethanol safely.

CORNY


----------



## sea hunt 202

yep


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Quick engines use ethanol safely.
> 
> CORNY


Counting our rich natural yield

Y I E L D


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Counting our rich natural yield
> 
> Y I E L D


Yikes, I expected less difficulty

Yikes


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Yikes, I expected less difficulty
> 
> Yikes


Your insight kindly exudes stupidity.

EXUDE


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Yikes, I expected less difficulty
> 
> Yikes


Yesterday, I killed eleven Syrians.

S N I P E


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Yesterday, I killed eleven Syrians.
> 
> S N I P E


Some nitwit instigated police everywhere
N I T T Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Some nitwit instigated police everywhere
> N I T T Y


Nitwit intended to terrify you.

YTTIN


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> yesterday,* i killed eleven syrians*.
> 
> S n i p e


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Nitwit intended to terrify you.
> 
> YTTIN


Young Texan turned in nitwit

B Y O B B


----------



## no mas feech heads

Buy your own bottle buddy


Nitya


----------



## Goags

no mas feech heads said:


> Buy your own bottle buddy
> 
> Nitya


Never ingest the yeasty ale

Y E A S T


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Never ingest the yeasty ale
> 
> Y E A S T


You earned a steak today

T T C I A


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> You earned a steak today
> 
> T T C I A


Talk to Casey in Accounting

Lobby


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Talk to Casey in Accounting
> 
> Lobby


Let our bargains be yours.

J O Y T E


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Let our bargains be yours.
> 
> J O Y T E


Joyously offer your tennis equipment

F U Z Z Y


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Joyously offer your tennis equipment
> 
> F U Z Z Y


Favorite Uncle's zapper zapped Yankee.

YZZUF


----------



## Earp

I Fall In said:


> YZZUF


Your zombie zapped uncle Frank

WYATT


----------



## Reel Time

Earp said:


> Your zombie zapped uncle Frank
> 
> WYATT


Which yellow aster to take?

A S T E R


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Which yellow aster to take?
> 
> A S T E R


All sad toads eat roaches.

TOADS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> All sad toads eat roaches.
> 
> TOADS


Tours only available during summer

W O E T M


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Tours only available during summer
> 
> W O E T M


Wolverines often eat tasty meatballs.

WOLVE


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Wolverines often eat tasty meatballs.
> 
> WOLVE


Wolves often like veal entres

Vague


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Wolves often like veal entres
> 
> Vague


Victims agree, guns usually equalize.

V O P I M


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Victims agree, guns usually equalize.
> 
> V O P I M


Vapors overcame people in moments.

D E A T H


----------



## CRGR

Don't Ever Ambush The Help

LIVES


----------



## Reel Time

CRGR said:


> Don't Ever Ambush The Help
> 
> LIVES


Life is vanquishing every sadness.

L I F E R


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Life is vanquishing every sadness.
> 
> L I F E R


Losing in Florida "es" Rubio!!

PMURT


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Losing in Florida "es" Rubio!!
> 
> PMURT


People might use rustic tools.

Q A B N A


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> People might use rustic tools.
> 
> Q A B N A


Quite a brisk night, aye

Quite


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Quite a brisk night, aye
> 
> Quite


Quit urinating in the estuaries.

IRISH


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Quit urinating in the estuaries.
> 
> IRISH


I realized I should help.

L I Z E D


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> I realized I should help.
> 
> L I Z E D


Lazy is zero energy delivered

Jazzy


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Lazy is zero energy delivered
> 
> Jazzy


Just ate zesty zucchini yesterday.

O T H E R


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Just ate zesty zucchini yesterday.
> 
> O T H E R


Often the hawk eats rodents
S N A K E


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Often the hawk eats rodents
> S N A K E


Stop napping after killing elephants

POSTS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Stop napping after killing elephants
> 
> POSTS


People often stay through summer.

H I P R O


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> People often stay through summer.
> 
> H I P R O


Has India produced refined oil?

SLICK


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Has India produced refined oil?
> 
> SLICK


Sounds like I can kill......

P R I C K


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Sounds like I can kill......
> 
> P R I C K


Public responsibility includes caging killers.

B I L I T


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Public responsibility includes caging killers.
> 
> B I L I T


But I liked it today.

BUILT


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> But I liked it today.
> 
> BUILT


Beavers usually indicate lost trees

T R E E S


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Beavers usually indicate lost trees
> 
> T R E E S


Try remembering everyone everyday, Sam.

LIMBS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Try remembering everyone everyday, Sam.
> 
> LIMBS


Later, I might buy Scotch.

B U R R P


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Later, I might buy Scotch.
> 
> B U R R P


Being under rated really perplexes.

BLUES


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Being under rated really perplexes.
> 
> BLUES


Barely legal uninhibited entertainment specialists.

B R O K E


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Barely legal uninhibited entertainment specialists.
> 
> B R O K E


Broken roads often keep expanding.

ROUGH


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Broken roads often keep expanding.
> 
> ROUGH


Routinely our umpires get hurt

Z A B O U


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Routinely our umpires get hurt
> 
> Z A B O U


Zippers and buttons often undone.

SMOKE


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Zippers and buttons often undone.
> 
> SMOKE


Some militaries once kept elephants

K Y H O F


----------



## CRGR

Keep Your Hands Off Fannyour

WLFLG


----------



## carryyourbooks

CRGR said:


> Keep Your Hands Off Fannyour
> 
> WLFLG


Will Leon Floyd like gold?

HANDS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Will Leon Floyd like gold?
> 
> HANDS


Hopefully all nude dancers showered.

LPASO


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Hopefully all nude dancers showered.
> 
> LPASO


Likely passing a stone...ouch

Y E O W L


----------



## CRGR

Yes, Even Outsiders Would Leave

WWYEG


----------



## sweenyite

CRGR said:


> Yes, Even Outsiders Would Leave
> 
> WWYEG


Where would you even go?

BUH BY


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Where would you even go?
> 
> BUH BY


Building under here better yield.

BUBBA


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Building under here better yield.
> 
> BUBBA


Bringing up Breaking Bad, again?

B E S T S


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Bringing up Breaking Bad, again?
> 
> B E S T S[/QUOT
> 
> Boy, every steak tasted scrumptious
> 
> R U P I L


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Goags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing up Breaking Bad, again?
> 
> B E S T S[/QUOT
> 
> Boy, every steak tasted scrumptious
> 
> R U P I L
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting Unusual People Is Legal.....still
> 
> W I V E S
Click to expand...


----------



## Goags

OnedayScratch said:


> MichaelW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting Unusual People Is Legal.....still
> 
> W I V E S
> 
> 
> 
> When is villainy ever safe?
> 
> P U F R Y
Click to expand...


----------



## MichaelW

Goags;17114042
When is villainy ever safe?
P U F R Y[/QUOTE said:


> Police ultimately faced rioters yesterday.
> 
> W U T M C


----------



## Cavjock22

MichaelW said:


> Police ultimately faced rioters yesterday.
> 
> W U T M C


Walking underneath the muddy cellar.

H G U M X


----------



## Reel Time

Cavjock22 said:


> Walking underneath the muddy cellar.
> 
> H G U M X


Huge grasshopper under my xylophone
U U U U U


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Huge grasshopper under my xylophone
> U U U U U


Useless ugly ungulates utilize uranium

Don't make me use all Xs.

S M I R K


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Huge grasshopper under my xylophone
> U U U U U


Underneath Uncle Ugo's umbrella's ugly.

SISTA


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Useless ugly ungulates utilize uranium
> 
> Don't make me use all Xs.
> 
> S M I R K


So many in righteous kingdom.

SISTA


----------



## CRGR

Since I Started Turning Aged 

TIHYD


----------



## carryyourbooks

CRGR said:


> Since I Started Turning Aged
> 
> TIHYD


The inside handoff yanked downward.

DOWNS


----------



## CRGR

Do Others Win New Stuff?

DJFHG


----------



## Goags

CRGR said:


> Do Others Win New Stuff?
> 
> DJFHG


Did Johnny Football have game?

N I N F L


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> Did Johnny Football have game?
> 
> N I N F L


No inner numskulls found luck.

LUCKY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> No inner numskulls found luck.
> 
> LUCKY


Lucy's unlucky cook kidnapped yesterday

T U R K Y


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Lucy's unlucky cook kidnapped yesterday
> 
> T U R K Y


Took up raising Kiwis, yesterday.

D T A F B


----------



## Earp

Goags said:


> D T A F B


descending thoracic aorta femoral bypass

S B G S W


----------



## MichaelW

Earp said:


> descending thoracic aorta femoral bypass
> 
> S B G S W


Some bugs get swallowed whole.

C A T T Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Some bugs get swallowed whole.
> 
> C A T T Y


Catching all them throwbacks yesterday.

DINKS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Catching all them throwbacks yesterday.
> 
> DINKS


Divining includes no known science

N E I C S


----------



## carryyourbooks

No, Esther is catching snook.

ISISI


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> No, Esther is catching snook.
> 
> ISISI


Isn't singer Irene simply irresistible.

S I S P Y


----------



## Leo

I sense its seriously inept

CAPTN


----------



## MichaelW

Leo said:


> I sense its seriously inept
> 
> CAPTN


Fail ----- Its S I not I S


----------



## carryyourbooks

Leo said:


> I sense its seriously inept
> 
> CAPTN


Can Adam pet the nutria?

NUTRI


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Can Adam pet the nutria?
> 
> NUTRI


Not until the rat implodes

R A T Z S


----------



## sweenyite

Goags said:


> Not until the rat implodes
> 
> R A T Z S


Ron ate the zebra steaks

S T E A K


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Ron ate the zebra steaks
> 
> S T E A K


Start taking everyone around Kansas.

IDAHO


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Start taking everyone around Kansas.
> 
> IDAHO


Idiotic Democrats are honoring Obama

D U M M Y


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Idiotic Democrats are honoring Obama
> 
> D U M M Y


Dogs used my make-up yesterday.
D E A T H


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Dogs used my make-up yesterday.
> D E A T H


Does Easter always turn hot?

EVILS


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Does Easter always turn hot?
> 
> EVILS


Every Violin Issues Lovely Sounds

VIOLI


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Every Violin Issues Lovely Sounds
> 
> VIOLI


Victorious in overtime, love it.

S I C T Y


----------



## sea hunt 202

wtmozmiat


----------



## carryyourbooks

sea hunt 202 said:


> wtmozmiat


Are you drunk?:goldfish:


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Victorious in overtime, love it.
> 
> S I C T Y


Should I continue to yodel?

YODEL


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Should I continue to yodel?
> 
> YODEL


You'll only disappoint evergreen loggers

L O G G R


----------



## carryyourbooks

Goags said:


> You'll only disappoint evergreen loggers
> 
> L O G G R


Look out!! Girls gone rouge!!!

GIRLS


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Look out!! Girls gone rouge!!!
> 
> GIRLS


Girls I remember, love silver.

P A Y E R


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Girls I remember, love silver.
> 
> P A Y E R


Pray about your enemies regularly.

DIXIE


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Pray about your enemies regularly.
> 
> DIXIE


Don't include x image extensions.

T E X A S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Don't include x image extensions.
> 
> FAIL!!! "x" is not a word
> 
> T E X A S


"Take every Xerox and shred"! (Hillary - hee hee)

XEROX


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> "Take every Xerox and shred"! (Hillary - hee hee)
> 
> XEROX


Xeric environments require organic xysts
R E W W W


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Xeric environments require organic xysts
> R E W W W


Impressive!!! I had to look up both xeric and xyst but that actually makes sense! LOL Kudos to the Queen of the 5 letter game 

Now about this REWWW:

Really Energetic Wildfowlers Wear Waders

ENERG


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Impressive!!! I had to look up both xeric and xyst but that actually makes sense! LOL Kudos to the Queen of the 5 letter game
> 
> Now about this REWWW:
> 
> Really Energetic Wildfowlers Wear Waders
> 
> ENERG


Every new engineer requires guidance.

N E R D S


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Every new engineer requires guidance.
> 
> N E R D S


Not every room design sucks.

CLINT


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Not every room design sucks.
> 
> CLINT


Currently Laziness Is Not Terminal

LAZIN


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Currently Laziness Is Not Terminal
> 
> LAZIN


Lancing a zit is nasty.

P U R T Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Lancing a zit is nasty.
> 
> P U R T Y


Positively useless reports taken yesterday.

C A V A M


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Positively useless reports taken yesterday.
> 
> C A V A M


Creating a vacuum...all mouth

M O U T H


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Creating a vacuum...all mouth
> 
> M O U T H


My other unique trailer home
O T H E R


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> My other unique trailer home
> O T H E R


Other than her, everyone remembers.

P O U R I


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Other than her, everyone remembers.
> 
> P O U R I


Plant operators understand risks involved.

O D O R S


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Plant operators understand risks involved.
> 
> O D O R S


Outside dogs often ruin silence.

NOISE


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Outside dogs often ruin silence.
> 
> NOISE


New Orleans is something else.

S L U M S


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> New Orleans is something else.
> 
> S L U M S


Several ladies understand my situation
S T A N D


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Several ladies understand my situation
> S T A N D


Some Texans avoid northern Democrats

L V T I O


----------



## Earp

MichaelW said:


> Some Texans avoid northern Democrats
> 
> L V T I O


Loony vociferous Trump is overpowering

L O O N Y


----------



## Goags

Earp said:


> Loony vociferous Trump is overpowering
> 
> L O O N Y


Laughing off obnoxious New Yorkers

S C O W L


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Laughing off obnoxious New Yorkers
> 
> S C O W L


Some candidates openly woo liberals.

M O M I E


----------



## CRGR

My Oh My It's Easy

TROUT


----------



## Ox Eye

CRGR said:


> My Oh My It's Easy
> 
> TROUT


The rest of us tried

Speck


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> The rest of us tried
> 
> Speck


Some People Enjoy Cold Kale

ENJOY


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Some People Enjoy Cold Kale
> 
> ENJOY


Everyone's nearsightedness jaded on youth
Y O U T H


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Reel Time said:


> Everyone's nearsightedness jaded on youth
> Y O U T H


Yodeling out under the house

ZBOMB


----------



## TexasTom

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Yodeling out under the house
> 
> ZBOMB


Zebras Bray Outside My Bunkhouse

BUNKH


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Zebras Bray Outside My Bunkhouse
> 
> BUNKH


Been using new key here.

SPRIG


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Been using new key here.
> 
> SPRIG


Several poachers right inside gate!
R I G H T


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Several poachers right inside gate!
> R I G H T


Really......I go home tonight.

JAILS


----------



## Goags

carryyourbooks said:


> Really......I go home tonight.
> 
> JAILS


Jai alai is losing spectators

D P A T P


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Jai alai is losing spectators
> 
> D P A T P


Darn people ate the pie.

H O U I S


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Darn people ate the pie.
> 
> H O U I S


His Oldest Unicorn Is Sick

UNICO


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> His Oldest Unicorn Is Sick
> 
> UNICO


Unicorn needs immediate critical operation.

W A F E T


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Unicorn needs immediate critical operation.
> 
> W A F E T


What a feast, eating trout.

B U R P S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Unicorn needs immediate critical operation.
> 
> W A F E T


What are fish eating today

Fondu


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> What are fish eating today
> 
> Fondu


Found old neighbor doing usual.

FLAXE


----------



## TexasTom

Goags said:


> What a feast, eating trout.
> 
> B U R P S


Skipped this one 3-4 above

Bleach Usually Removes Pond Scum

FLAXE

Fran Lost A Xylonite Earring

LONIT


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Skipped this one 3-4 above
> 
> Bleach Usually Removes Pond Scum
> 
> FLAXE
> 
> Fran Lost A Xylonite Earring
> 
> LONIT


Lost one nut in Texas.

L O P O P


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Lost one nut in Texas.
> 
> L O P O P


Lots of people oppose people.

POPOL


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Lots of people oppose people.
> 
> POPOL


People opposing people often lie

Popup


----------



## CRGR

Police Often Police Unsuspecting People 

Aeiou


----------



## MichaelW

CRGR said:


> Police Often Police Unsuspecting People
> 
> Aeiou


Are engineers included on upgrade.

E T O U P


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Are engineers included on upgrade.
> 
> E T O U P


Even though officers understand pity.

P I E T Y


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Even though officers understand pity.
> 
> P I E T Y


Pie is Exceptional! Thank you!

PIEIS


----------



## Goags

TexasTom said:


> Pie is Exceptional! Thank you!
> 
> PIEIS


Purty interesting example, I say!

E I P S I


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Purty interesting example, I say!
> 
> E I P S I


Each individual person should inspire.

C A P S I


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Each individual person should inspire.
> 
> C A P S I


Can a politician stay innocent?

N O W A Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Can a politician stay innocent?
> 
> N O W A Y


Never opine with American youth

Naive


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Never opine with American youth
> 
> Naive


Never accept invitation via e-mail.

IBACK


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Never accept invitation via e-mail.
> 
> IBACK


Imagine being a country's King.

P A R T Y


----------



## CRGR

Please Accept Republicans This Year!

DAACY


----------



## I Fall In

CRGR said:


> Please Accept Republicans This Year!
> 
> DAACY


Democrats are angrily criticizing you.

WHINY


----------



## CRGR

With Hate I'll Not Yell 

TCGTH


----------



## Goags

CRGR said:


> With Hate I'll Not Yell
> 
> TCGTH


This could get tricky, here

D I X I E


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> This could get tricky, here
> 
> D I X I E


Don't inhale Xylyl in excess

Xylyl


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Don't inhale Xylyl in excess
> 
> Xylyl


X-rayed your large, yellow liver...

C O R N Y


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> X-rayed your large, yellow liver...
> 
> C O R N Y


Corn often returns nice yield.

Y E L L O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Corn often returns nice yield.
> 
> Y E L L O


You even like leftover okra

Nasty


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> You even like leftover okra
> 
> Nasty


Never allow Sam to yell.

KNOLL


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Never allow Sam to yell.
> 
> KNOLL


Kids Never Overeat Lizzy's Lasagna

LIZZY


----------



## catchemandeatem

Daisy Is Xeroxing Idiotical Emails?

K U D Z U


----------



## sweenyite

catchemandeatem said:


> Daisy Is Xeroxing Idiotical Emails?
> 
> K U D Z U


Kevlar underwear don't zip up.

S L E E P


----------



## catchemandeatem

she looks exceptionally easily pleased.

J I G G Y


----------



## TexasTom

catchemandeatem said:


> she looks exceptionally easily pleased.
> 
> J I G G Y


Jesus Is God! Glorify Yahweh!

LIZZY (somehow got ignored/bypassed 3-4 posts above)


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Jesus Is God! Glorify Yahweh!
> 
> LIZZY (somehow got ignored/bypassed 3-4 posts above)


Let's initiate zero z's, ya'll!

A E I O U


----------



## catchemandeatem

Allowing enjoyment immediately overcomes unhappiness.

K M T W P


----------



## sweenyite

catchemandeatem said:


> Allowing enjoyment immediately overcomes unhappiness.
> 
> K M T W P


Kim motioned to warn passengers

C R A S H


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Kim motioned to warn passengers
> 
> C R A S H


Chasing runaways and shooting helicopters.

FLAGS


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Chasing runaways and shooting helicopters.
> 
> FLAGS


Fleeing lawmen always goes sour.

SWEET


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Fleeing lawmen always goes sour.
> 
> SWEET


Some Women Especially Enjoy Travel

TRAVE


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Some Women Especially Enjoy Travel
> 
> TRAVE


Tom rides a Vespa, embarrassing.

SCOOT


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Tom rides a Vespa, embarrassing.
> 
> SCOOT


Some carpenters often order tools.

W O M E N


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Some carpenters often order tools.
> 
> W O M E N


Women Often Mention Emotional Needs

EMOTI


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Women Often Mention Emotional Needs
> 
> EMOTI


Every man owns this item.

K N I F E


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Every man owns this item.
> 
> K N I F E


Knife Needs Its Fine Edge

SHARP


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Knife Needs Its Fine Edge
> 
> SHARP


Should he acquire razor perhaps.

R A Z O R


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Should he acquire razor perhaps.
> 
> R A Z O R


Recently a Zookeeper Ordered Rhinos

RHINO


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Recently a Zookeeper Ordered Rhinos
> 
> RHINO


Real hyper individuals need order

Order


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Real hyper individuals need order
> 
> Order


On rainy days, enjoy reading.
R A I N Y


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> On rainy days, enjoy reading.
> R A I N Y


******** Alienate Ignorant New Yorkers

W E R T Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

essayons75 said:


> ******** Alienate Ignorant New Yorkers
> 
> W E R T Y


Why's everybody running to yonder??

UOIEA


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Why's everybody running to yonder??
> 
> UOIEA


United Oil is environmentally approved

Unzip


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> United Oil is environmentally approved
> 
> Unzip


Unfortunately No Zebra Is Permitted

RMITT


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Unfortunately No Zebra Is Permitted
> 
> RMITT


Reality matters in tough times.

BLACK


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Reality matters in tough times.
> 
> BLACK


Black Lives Activists choose knuckleheadedness.

P I S S Y


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Black Lives Activists choose knuckleheadedness.
> 
> P I S S Y


Please Invite Seventy Seven Yodelers

SEVEN


----------



## Earp

TexasTom said:


> Please Invite Seventy Seven Yodelers
> 
> SEVEN


Seventy Enthusiastic Virgins Equals Nirvana

HELLO


----------



## TexasTom

Earp said:


> Seventy Enthusiastic Virgins Equals Nirvana
> 
> HELLO


Help Energize Lethargic Lotharios Organically

ENERG


----------



## FishingMudGuy

TexasTom said:


> Help Energize Lethargic Lotharios Organically
> 
> ENERG


Edward never eats red grapes.

R I S E N


----------



## sweenyite

FishingMudGuy said:


> Edward never eats red grapes.
> 
> R I S E N


Rita is sober enough now.

D R U N K


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Rita is sober enough now.
> 
> D R U N K


Does Rita understand nuclear kinetics?

N U C K I


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Does Rita understand nuclear kinetics?
> 
> N U C K I


New undercover cop killed informants

B A D G E


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> New undercover cop killed informants
> 
> B A D G E


Bring another drunk guy everclear.

RUMMY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Bring another drunk guy everclear.
> 
> RUMMY


Rita usually mentions my yodeling.

Y O K E L


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Rita usually mentions my yodeling.
> 
> Y O K E L


Your Old Kilt Evokes Laughter

LAUGH


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Your Old Kilt Evokes Laughter
> 
> LAUGH


Laughter, and uncontrolled gagging happened

Humor


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Laughter, and uncontrolled gagging happened
> 
> Humor


He usually marketed ordinary relics.

S L I C E


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> He usually marketed ordinary relics.
> 
> S L I C E


Start looking into catching eels.

XOXOX


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Start looking into catching eels.
> 
> XOXOX


Seriously?

S T A R T


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Seriously?
> 
> S T A R T


Fail


----------



## Reel Time

xrays or xerox obscure xanadu

I'm with Sweenyite, that was a challenge!

T O U G H


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> xrays or xerox obscure xanadu
> 
> I'm with Sweenyite, that was a challenge!
> 
> T O U G H


Try our undercooked grouper hoagies!

B L E G H


----------



## Earp

sweenyite said:


> Try our undercooked grouper hoagies!
> 
> B L E G H


Baboons Like Eating Grouper Hoagies

C A L V N


----------



## I Fall In

Earp said:


> Baboons Like Eating Grouper Hoagies
> 
> C A L V N


Carol always looks very nice.

GRINN


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Carol always looks very nice.
> 
> GRINN


Girls reign in naughty nighties.

W A I F S


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Girls reign in naughty nighties.
> 
> W A I F S


Women always insist from someone.

MNBVC


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Women always insist from someone.
> 
> MNBVC


Many new baby vultures caw

Yxwvu


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Many new baby vultures caw
> 
> Yxwvu


Young Xizang women virtually unemployed.

C A C L K


----------



## CRGR

Can A Canadian Like Kangaroos?

Pqlam


----------



## Ox Eye

CRGR said:


> Can A Canadian Like Kangaroos?
> 
> Pqlam


People quietly laugh at mistakes

Quiet


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> People quietly laugh at mistakes
> 
> Quiet


Quite usually, I eat tacos.

OKCKO


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Quite usually, I eat tacos.
> 
> OKCKO


Our kid could kindly oblige.

S W E E T


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Our kid could kindly oblige.
> 
> S W E E T


Some women eat excessive treats.
T R E A T


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Some women eat excessive treats.
> T R E A T


Today, Ruth expected a tornado.

SPEED


----------



## Earp

carryyourbooks said:


> Today, Ruth expected a tornado.
> 
> SPEED


Some people expect Earp's domination

FGHJK


----------



## carryyourbooks

Earp said:


> Some people expect Earp's domination
> 
> FGHJK


Friends get high. Just kidding.

KIDDY


----------



## sweenyite

Earp said:


> Some people expect Earp's domination
> 
> FGHJK


Forget going home, just kill!

F I G H T


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Friends get high. Just kidding.
> 
> KIDDY


Kindly, I don't dare yodel

You beat me to it.


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Forget going home, just kill!
> 
> F I G H T


Finally, I Grew HUGE Tomatoes!

TOMAT


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Finally, I Grew HUGE Tomatoes!
> 
> TOMAT


That orange makeup appears Trumpish.

T R U M P


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> That orange makeup appears Trumpish.
> 
> T R U M P


Trump really unleashes many personalities.

P I P I T


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Trump really unleashes many personalities.
> 
> P I P I T


Perhaps I placed it there.

T H E R E


----------



## CRGR

Trump Has Every Republican Entertained

BOHIC


----------



## Earp

CRGR said:


> Trump Has Every Republican Entertained
> 
> BOHIC


Barack Obama has Indonesian citizenship

BUBBA


----------



## sweenyite

Earp said:


> Barack Obama has Indonesian citizenship
> 
> BUBBA


Bubba's underwater bubble breathing apparatus.

G L U G G


----------



## MichaelW

CRGR said:


> Trump Has Every Republican Entertained
> 
> BOHIC


Bears often hide in caves.

V O C O S


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Bears often hide in caves.
> 
> V O C O S


Vacation often costs overtime savings.

M O N E Y


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Vacation often costs overtime savings.
> 
> M O N E Y


Most of nature evolves yearly.

EVOLV


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Most of nature evolves yearly.
> 
> EVOLV


Even Voles often learn vices.

And missed above.

BUBBA
Bubba's underwater bubble breathing apparatus.

G L U G G

George loves useless giggly girls

H A P P Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Even Voles often learn vices.
> 
> And missed above.
> 
> BUBBA
> Bubba's underwater bubble breathing apparatus.
> 
> G L U G G
> 
> George loves useless giggly girls
> 
> H A P P Y


Heard a peter piping yesterday.

LOLOL


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Heard a peter piping yesterday.
> 
> LOLOL


Laugh out loud, obese ladies.

Fatty


----------



## sotol buster

Fart already tracked to you. Bnlcf

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

sotol buster said:


> Fart already tracked to you. Bnlcf
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Before now lions caught foxes.
F O X E S


----------



## MichaelW

sotol buster said:


> Fart already tracked to you. Bnlcf
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Buy now, last chance friend.

A T A S I


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Buy now, last chance friend.
> 
> A T A S I


Always take another sammich instead.

JUREK


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Always take another sammich instead.
> 
> JUREK


Judge urged recalling electric kites

Urged


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Before now lions caught foxes.
> F O X E S


Missed earlier

Find one x-rated example, sir!

H D O G S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Missed earlier
> 
> Find one x-rated example, sir!
> 
> H D O G S


Hot dogs often get served.

W I E N I


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Hot dogs often get served.
> 
> W I E N I


Will I ever need intervention?

R E H A B


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Will I ever need intervention?
> 
> R E H A B


Rabbits eat hearty amounts, boy!
H A R D Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Rabbits eat hearty amounts, boy!
> H A R D Y


Hate a really dry year.

R A I N Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Hate a really dry year.
> 
> R A I N Y


Rained again in north Yemen.

Y O M E N


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Rained again in north Yemen.
> 
> Y O M E N


Yachting off Miami eases nerves

Y A C H T


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Yachting off Miami eases nerves
> 
> Y A C H T


Yachting around Cuba heightens tension.
C U B A N


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Yachting around Cuba heightens tension.
> C U B A N


Can unruly boys agitate Nancy.

BOTHR


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Can unruly boys agitate Nancy.
> 
> BOTHR


Boys often treat her rudely.

P I P O R


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Boys often treat her rudely.
> 
> P I P O R


Peeing in pot often reeks.

PEEPY


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Peeing in pot often reeks.
> 
> PEEPY


People eating emus probably yuppies.

PIGGS


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> People eating emus probably yuppies.
> 
> PIGGS


People, in general, get stupid

S M I R K


----------



## sweenyite

Goags said:


> People, in general, get stupid
> 
> S M I R K


Sometimes Mandy is really kinky! 

K I N K Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Sometimes Mandy is really kinky!
> 
> K I N K Y


King Isaac never knew yeller.

KNOCK


----------



## CRGR

Keeping Nasty Oysters Can Kill 

wwwff


----------



## carryyourbooks

CRGR said:


> Keeping Nasty Oysters Can Kill
> 
> wwwff


What would Waldo fall for?

WALDO


----------



## Skuff Daddy

WALDO 

*Will All Ladies Disco Openly?*

*PDEDT*


----------



## MichaelW

Skuff Daddy said:


> WALDO
> 
> *Will All Ladies Disco Openly?*
> 
> *PDEDT*


Please deposit enough Dinero today.

R E T R O


----------



## fishbowl365

retro
rotten eggs taste really off

frost


----------



## Reel Time

fishbowl365 said:


> retro
> rotten eggs taste really off
> 
> frost


First rains often save trees.
T R E E S


----------



## CRGR

Trout Really Eat Every Shad

SHEEP


----------



## MichaelW

CRGR said:


> Trout Really Eat Every Shad
> 
> SHEEP


She heard Eddie eating pie.

P E E H S


----------



## CRGR

Perhaps Easter Eggs Have Spoiled 

BPRAF


----------



## Goags

CRGR said:


> Perhaps Easter Eggs Have Spoiled
> 
> BPRAF


Being priggish really affects friendships

L S M F T


----------



## carryyourbooks

CRGR said:


> Trout Really Eat Every Shad
> 
> SHEEP


She heard every eye peering.

HEARS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> She heard every eye peering.
> 
> HEARS


Hillary eliminated all Red Snapper.

WRONG


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Hillary eliminated all Red Snapper.
> 
> WRONG


Wild ride on north gale.

J E E P R


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Wild ride on north gale.
> 
> J E E P R


Jeep enthusiasts enjoy poor roads.

B U M P Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Jeep enthusiasts enjoy poor roads.
> 
> B U M P Y


Being unusual means probably younger.

FARTS


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Being unusual means probably younger.
> 
> FARTS


Favorite areas rate top spots.
S P O T S


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Favorite areas rate top spots.
> S P O T S


She poured on the sauce!

S P I C Y


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> She poured on the sauce!
> 
> S P I C Y


She purposely inched closer yo.

TOUCH


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> She purposely inched closer yo.
> 
> TOUCH


Thawing out under central heat.

W A R M S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Thawing out under central heat.
> 
> W A R M S


Women always remember motherly stories.

S W E R P


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Women always remember motherly stories.
> 
> S W E R P


Some women earn rare prizes.
P R I Z E


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Some women earn rare prizes.
> P R I Z E


Primates remain inside Zoo enclosure.

C T A B T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Primates remain inside Zoo enclosure.
> 
> C T A B T


Can the atom be tamed

Tamed


----------



## dbarham

That's a massive emu dude 


Seson


----------



## sweenyite

dbarham said:


> That's a massive emu dude
> 
> Seson


She excused Sam's occasional noises.

S O U N D


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

sweenyite said:


> She excused Sam's occasional noises.
> 
> S O U N D


Simply outstanding uniformed Navy diver.....

aeiou


----------



## sweenyite

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Simply outstanding uniformed Navy diver.....
> 
> aeiou


After each incident, Oscar unwinds.

P U S H Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> After each incident, Oscar unwinds.
> 
> P U S H Y


Please, understand: Sanders + Hillary = YUCK!!!

WHITE


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Please, understand: Sanders + Hillary = YUCK!!!
> 
> WHITE


While hungover, I told everything.... 

S H A M E


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> While hungover, I told everything....
> 
> S H A M E


So how about more ethanol?
W R O N G


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> So how about more ethanol?
> W R O N G


We respectfully offer no guarantee.

C H I N A


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> We respectfully offer no guarantee.
> 
> C H I N A


Cold hash is never appetizing.

P E R T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Cold hash is never appetizing.
> 
> P E R T Y


People enjoy remembering their youth

Youth


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> People enjoy remembering their youth
> 
> Youth


You only understand the heart.

HEART


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> You only understand the heart.
> 
> HEART


Her every answer rang true.

TROOF


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Her every answer rang true.
> 
> TROOF


Truth reveals obvious odious facts
F A C T S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Truth reveals obvious odious facts
> F A C T S


Fred actually creates terrific stories.

S T O I D


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Fred actually creates terrific stories.
> 
> S T O I D


Sand trout on, I declare!!

IOUSA


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Sand trout on, I declare!!
> 
> IOUSA


If one understands, stop asking

Scram


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> If one understands, stop asking
> 
> Scram


Some cars really aren't metal.

L A T E M


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Some cars really aren't metal.
> 
> L A T E M


Losers attack the easy marks

Added


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Losers attack the easy marks
> 
> Added


A ding dong eats dung.

DONGY


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> A ding dong eats dung.
> 
> DONGY


Dandelions oppress nice grassy yards.
Y A R D S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Dandelions oppress nice grassy yards.
> Y A R D S


You are really dressed sharp.

P R A S S


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> You are really dressed sharp.
> 
> P R A S S


Purple Rattletrap a slow sinker.

SHALO


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Purple Rattletrap a slow sinker.
> 
> SHALO


Several helicopters are located overhead.

A F T E R


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Several helicopters are located overhead.
> 
> A F T E R


A freighter tried each route.

H M B A W


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> A freighter tried each route.
> 
> H M B A W


Heavy metal bands are wild

Noisy


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Heavy metal bands are wild
> 
> Noisy


"Never own igloos," says yeti.
Y E T I S


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> "Never own igloos," says yeti.
> Y E T I S


Your ego turns into slander.

RIPPB


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Your ego turns into slander.
> 
> RIPPB


Reading intensely popular paperback book.

C Y R M M


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Reading intensely popular paperback book.
> 
> C Y R M M


Can you remember Monday morning?

CAUSE


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Can you remember Monday morning?
> 
> CAUSE


Can anyone use stupid excuses?

OFTEN


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Can anyone use stupid excuses?
> 
> OFTEN


Once, Fred tried entering naked.

D E I R T


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Once, Fred tried entering naked.
> 
> D E I R T


Dancers even included rowdy twerking.

TWERK


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Dancers even included rowdy twerking.
> 
> TWERK


Today we exemplified real kindness.
E X A M S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Today we exemplified real kindness.
> E X A M S


Excessive Xanex and Mom's silly.

HABIT


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Excessive Xanex and Mom's silly.
> 
> HABIT


Having a blast in Tahiti.

T A B F C


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Having a blast in Tahiti.
> 
> T A B F C


Take another bass fishing class

Class


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Take another bass fishing class
> 
> Class


Classic lures are so special
T U N E R


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Classic lures are so special
> T U N E R


Tried using new electric reel.

R E A L Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Tried using new electric reel.
> 
> R E A L Y


Roasted ears are likely yummy.

KORNS


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Roasted ears are likely yummy.
> 
> KORNS


Knots on rope never slip.

P A P P Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Knots on rope never slip.
> 
> P A P P Y


Please advance perspicacious principles, y'all

Whaaa


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Please advance *perspicacious* principles, y'all
> 
> Whaaa


Is this a real word? 

Would Hillary allow alien association?

UFOSA


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Is this a real word?
> 
> Would Hillary allow alien association?
> 
> UFOSA


United Federation of Samoa approves (along with Webster)


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> United Federation of Samoa approves (along with Webster)


Well the only 5 letter word I see is " along " so

Along
Around London only Nightingales gathered.

S K I P Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Well the only 5 letter word I see is " along " so
> 
> Along
> Around London only Nightingales gathered.
> 
> S K I P Y


Schlitz kept in Pete's Yeti.

BEERZ


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Schlitz kept in Pete's Yeti.
> 
> BEERZ


Beer Evaporates Early Regarding Zeitgeist!

C F I S H


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Beer Evaporates Early Regarding Zeitgeist!
> 
> C F I S H


Could fishing include some hiking.

C A M E O


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Could fishing include some hiking.
> 
> C A M E O


Camels and mules eat oats.
M U L E S


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Reel Time said:


> Camels and mules eat oats.
> M U L E S


Miss Ubertini likeS eatING shrimp

BILDB


----------



## Ox Eye

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Miss Ubertini likeS eatING shrimp
> 
> BILDB


Baking involves large dough balls

Dough


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Baking involves large dough balls
> 
> Dough


Don't officers understand ghetto hazards?

S W A G A


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

sweenyite said:


> Don't officers understand ghetto hazards?
> 
> S W A G A


Steve want's a girl around..

aaoov


----------



## sweenyite

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Steve want's a girl around..
> 
> aaoov


Ask about our orange vodka.

V O D K A


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Ask about our orange vodka.
> 
> V O D K A


Victor outsmarted, Dad knows all!

K N O W S


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Victor outsmarted, Dad knows all!
> 
> K N O W S


Kevin never owned walking shoes.

S H O E S


----------



## dk2429

Sam Has Ovalation Every Saturday

S A L T S


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> Sam Has Ovalation Every Saturday
> 
> S A L T S


Sweeny always lags, technologically speaking.

P D U N K


----------



## dk2429

Pam Doesn't Understand ****** Killers

T R U M P


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> Pam Doesn't Understand ****** Killers
> 
> T R U M P


Tried running under maniacal principles.

T C R U Z


----------



## dk2429

Ted's Corrupt Ridiculous Underestimating Zuchini

R U B I O


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> Ted's Corrupt Ridiculous Underestimating Zuchini
> 
> R U B I O


Republicans undo Barack's idiocies overnight.

R E P U B


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Republicans undo Barack's idiocies overnight.
> 
> R E P U B


Recently entered puberty uttered Barrack.

NO SET


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Recently entered puberty uttered Barrack.
> 
> NO SET


No one should experience treason.

C A T T O


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> No one should experience treason.
> 
> C A T T O


Clinton attempted to toss out

BERNI


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Clinton attempted to toss out
> 
> BERNI


Berni's election requires numbing ignorance

Idiot


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Berni's election requires numbing ignorance
> 
> Idiot


I did insist on that.

M I N O T


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> I did insist on that.
> 
> M I N O T


Michael insisted no one tonight.

BURNS


----------



## OnedayScratch

carryyourbooks said:


> Michael insisted no one tonight.
> 
> BURNS


Bernie Understands Retarded Nimrod Songs

SANDY


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Bernie Understands Retarded Nimrod Songs
> 
> SANDY


Sometimes a noble desires yogurt.
N O B L E


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Sometimes a noble desires yogurt.
> N O B L E


Nearly obsessive boy learns etiquette.

RAINS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Nearly obsessive boy learns etiquette.
> 
> RAINS


Rank air in navy submarines.

S T I N K


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Rank air in navy submarines.
> 
> S T I N K


Still today, I never know.

KNOWN


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Still today, I never know.
> 
> KNOWN


Knowledge no one will need.

D O N U T


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Knowledge no one will need.
> 
> D O N U T


Drain our new underground tunnel .

PLUMP


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Drain our new underground tunnel .
> 
> PLUMP


Please light up my prescription. :rotfl:

S M O K E


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Please light up my prescription. :rotfl:
> 
> S M O K E


Stupid moron Obama keeps ethanol.

GASSY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Stupid moron Obama keeps ethanol.
> 
> GASSY


Good administration systems should yield.

Y I E L D


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Good administration systems should yield.
> 
> Y I E L D


You insisted everyone lay down

Every


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> You insisted everyone lay down
> 
> Every


Every veteran earned respect, yes?

H O N O R


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Every veteran earned respect, yes?
> 
> H O N O R


Hair on noggins or razor?
R A Z O R


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Hair on noggins or razor?
> R A Z O R


Robert ate zucchini, often raw.

V E G G Y


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Robert ate zucchini, often raw.
> 
> V E G G Y


Vegans eat green goo yogurt.

HLTHY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Vegans eat green goo yogurt.
> 
> HLTHY


He let them have yams.

Y A M M Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> He let them have yams.
> 
> Y A M M Y


You ain't making me yams

Tater


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> You ain't making me yams
> 
> Tater


Talking about ta-tas encourages replies.

T A T A S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Talking about ta-tas encourages replies.
> 
> T A T A S


Tackling a Tyrannosaurus aint smart.

C Y B T O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Tackling a Tyrannosaurus aint smart.
> 
> C Y B T O


Can you beat that observation

Buried


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Can you beat that observation
> 
> Buried


Being under restraints, I endured debridement.

B U R N T


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Being under restraints, I endured debridement.
> 
> B U R N T


What is this? Now its 5 or 6 letters? LOL Fail on "BURIED" Pass for your handling it anyway.

Big Ugly Rash Needs Treatment

TMENT


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Being under restraints, I endured debridement.
> 
> B U R N T


I would have failed him........lol



TexasTom said:


> What is this? Now its 5 or 6 letters? LOL Fail on "BURIED" Pass for your handling it anyway.
> 
> Big Ugly Rash Needs Treatment
> 
> TMENT


Too many enemies never talk.

IGIGN


----------



## OnedayScratch

carryyourbooks said:


> I would have failed him........lol
> 
> Too many enemies never talk.
> 
> IGIGN


Intentional gouging independent gaming nuts

FIVES


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Intentional gouging independent gaming nuts
> 
> FIVES


Faith in victory eventually saves.

C A N D Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Faith in victory eventually saves.
> 
> C A N D Y


Can another noun disqualify you

Mybad
************



TexasTom said:


> What is this? Now its 5 or 6 letters? LOL Fail on "BURIED" Pass for your handling it anyway


Deduct 5 points and demote me one level in rank


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Can another noun disqualify you
> 
> Mybad
> ************
> 
> Deduct 5 points and demote me one level in rank


My Yardbirds Baste and Dredge

TUSKI


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> My Yardbirds Baste and Dredge
> 
> TUSKI


Tried understanding some kleptomaniac's instinct.

M O P I R


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Tried understanding some kleptomaniac's instinct.
> 
> M O P I R


Many Often Post Inspirational Rants

BEACH


----------



## Goags

OnedayScratch said:


> Many Often Post Inspirational Rants
> 
> BEACH


Big egos are challenging humps

H U M P S


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Big egos are challenging humps
> 
> H U M P S


His unified missile plan stinks.

C A T T Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> His unified missile plan stinks.
> 
> C A T T Y


Crabs are totally the yummiest.
C R A B S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Crabs are totally the yummiest.
> C R A B S


Croakers really attract big Specs.

SOKER


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Croakers really attract big Specs.
> 
> SOKER


Sometimes our kids earn rewards.

W A R D S


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Sometimes our kids earn rewards.
> 
> W A R D S


****** always receives Democrats scorn.

RACIS


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> ****** always receives Democrats scorn.
> 
> RACIS


Rats are contained inside snakes.
S N A K E (I hope this doesn't get sent to the Jungle!)


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Rats are contained inside snakes.
> S N A K E (I hope this doesn't get sent to the Jungle!)


Snipers need a keen eye.

V I P E R


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Snipers need a keen eye.
> 
> V I P E R


Violins instill proper ecclesiastical reform.
S T I L L


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> Violins instill proper ecclesiastical reform.
> S T I L L


Stop Tinkering in Lake Livingston.

YSPTG


----------



## Reel Time

essayons75 said:


> Stop Tinkering in Lake Livingston.
> 
> YSPTG


You stop peeing there, goodness!
G O O D Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> You stop peeing there, goodness!
> G O O D Y


Get out of Dodge Yankee.

ALONE


----------



## RAYSOR

Goo on odometer dash yearly

M A K S B


----------



## Ox Eye

RAYSOR said:


> Goo on odometer dash yearly
> 
> M A K S B


Most American kids sass back

Spank
12345


----------



## Goags

I Fall In said:


> Get out of Dodge Yankee.
> 
> ALONE


All loud, obnoxious New Englanders

S C R A M


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Most American kids sass back
> 
> Spank
> 12345


Some people and never kind.

And it looks like Goags was missed, so.

Quote:
Originally Posted by I Fall In View Post
Get out of Dodge Yankee.

ALONE
All loud, obnoxious New Englanders

S C R A M

Some citizens really are mad.

W I L C O


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Some people and never kind.
> 
> And it looks like Goags was missed, so.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by I Fall In View Post
> Get out of Dodge Yankee.
> 
> ALONE
> All loud, obnoxious New Englanders
> 
> S C R A M
> 
> Some citizens really are mad.
> 
> W I L C O


Will I like croakers offseason?

VOVAX


----------



## dbarham

Victims
Of
Violently 
Abusing 
Xanax





COORS


----------



## Reel Time

dbarham said:


> Victims
> Of
> Violently
> Abusing
> Xanax
> 
> COORS


Clothes, offensively odorous, require soaking.
O F T E N


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Clothes, offensively odorous, require soaking.
> O F T E N


Ovulating females take extra naps.

TRIPS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Ovulating females take extra naps.
> 
> TRIPS


Touring Rome, I purchased souvenirs.

S T U F F


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Touring Rome, I purchased souvenirs.
> 
> S T U F F


Some teenagers underestimate forest fires.
F I R E S


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Some teenagers underestimate forest fires.
> F I R E S


Flooding is really elevating stress.

F L O O D


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Flooding is really elevating stress.
> 
> F L O O D


Food left out often disappears.

FLOAT


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Flooding is really elevating stress.
> 
> FLOAT
> 
> Freedom Lovers Often Atttack Terrorism
> 
> F L O O D
> 
> Foxes Like Obviously Odiferous Delicacies
> 
> ODIFE


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> sweenyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flooding is really elevating stress.
> 
> FLOAT
> 
> Freedom Lovers Often Atttack Terrorism
> 
> F L O O D
> 
> Foxes Like Obviously Odiferous Delicacies
> 
> ODIFE
> 
> 
> 
> Office decor is finally elegant.
> DECOR
Click to expand...


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> TexasTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Office decor is finally elegant.
> DECOR
> 
> 
> 
> Decorated elegantly , customers often return.
> 
> C A N D O
Click to expand...


----------



## sweenyite

Cloudy and nasty day out.



R A I N Y


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Cloudy and nasty day out.
> 
> R A I N Y


Raw Armadillo Is Never Yummy

YUMMY


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Raw Armadillo Is Never Yummy
> 
> YUMMY


You understand me, moron? Yo!

MUMMY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> You understand me, moron? Yo!
> 
> MUMMY


Must use my massive Yeti.

B U B B Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Must use my massive Yeti.
> 
> B U B B Y


Bubba's ugly big brother, yikes!

FUGLY


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Bubba's ugly big brother, yikes!
> 
> FUGLY


Fred unfriended Gus last year.

F C E B K


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Fred unfriended Gus last year.
> 
> F C E B K


 Every Bee Keeper

Few Children Enjoy Beef Kidneys

BROCC


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Every Bee Keeper
> 
> Few Children Enjoy Beef Kidneys
> 
> BROCC


Britches roaches or crotch crickets?

C R A B S


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

sweenyite said:


> Britches roaches or crotch crickets?
> 
> C R A B S


***** running across bridge span....

Q R Q Q x


----------



## sweenyite

Mountaineer Mark said:


> ***** running across bridge span....
> 
> Q R Q Q x


Quiet resident quickly queuing x-rays.

D O C T R


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Quiet resident quickly queuing x-rays.
> 
> D O C T R


Does Obama control total ratings?
T O T A L


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Does Obama control total ratings?
> T O T A L


Time out teaches a lesson

T E A C H


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Time out teaches a lesson
> 
> T E A C H


Try eating a cold hamburger.

B E C D T


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Try eating a cold hamburger.
> 
> B E C D T


Bernie eventually congratulated Donald Trump.

T R U M P


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Bernie eventually congratulated Donald Trump.
> 
> T R U M P


Trump ruined Uncle Mitt's party.

ELECT


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Trump ruined Uncle Mitt's party.
> 
> ELECT


Erin left envelopes containing timesheets.

C H E C K


----------



## Earp

sweenyite said:


> Erin left envelopes containing timesheets.
> 
> C H E C K


Chief Hillary Equals Captain Kangaroo

E Q U A L


----------



## MichaelW

Earp said:


> Chief Hillary Equals Captain Kangaroo
> 
> E Q U A L


Everyone questioned using a loan.

L O L T Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Everyone questioned using a loan.
> 
> L O L T Y


Laggards often litter their yard
L A Z Y S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Laggards often litter their yard
> L A Z Y S


Lazers always zap your system.

Z I P P O


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Lazers always zap your system.
> 
> Z I P P O


Zero inches precipitation probable overnight.

R A I N Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Zero inches precipitation probable overnight.
> 
> R A I N Y


Ran again, in New York.

Y O R K Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Ran again, in New York.
> 
> Y O R K Y


Yesterday Obama raked Kasics yard.

RAKER


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Yesterday Obama raked Kasics yard.
> 
> RAKER


Rats at Kroger eat regularly

Maybe


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Rats at Kroger eat regularly
> 
> Maybe


Moving a Yacht became easy.

R O T I E


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Moving a Yacht became easy.
> 
> R O T I E


Reaching out to include everyone.

FLOOR


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Reaching out to include everyone.
> 
> FLOOR


For love of our Republic.

Z A N E Y


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> For love of our Republic.
> 
> Z A N E Y


Zechariah and Nehemiah Esteemed Yahweh

YAHWE


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Zechariah and Nehemiah Esteemed Yahweh
> 
> YAHWE


Yes, and hallelujah we exclaim!
E X C L M


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Yes, and hallelujah we exclaim!
> E X C L M


Every Xray could limit mobility.

QUOTE


----------



## TexasTom

carryyourbooks said:


> Every Xray could limit mobility.
> 
> QUOTE


Quitters Usually Offer Timid Excuses

TIMID


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Every Xray could limit mobility.
> 
> QUOTE


Quit untieing Obama to eat.

STARV


----------



## TexasTom

I Fall In said:


> Quit untieing Obama to eat.
> 
> STARV


Siberian Tigers Are Really Vicious

TIMID


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Siberian Tigers Are Really Vicious
> 
> TIMID


Tourism in Malta is declining.

D I M I T


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Tourism in Malta is declining.
> 
> D I M I T


Do ideal moms initiate trust?
T R U S T


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Do ideal moms initiate trust?
> T R U S T


Two Rogue Unicorns Spotted Trotting

UNICO


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Two Rogue Unicorns Spotted Trotting
> 
> UNICO


Unless notified, I continue on.

M A R T O


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Unless notified, I continue on.
> 
> M A R T O


Maybe a republican takes over?

N O W A Y (much to my dismay)


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Maybe a republican takes over?
> 
> N O W A Y (much to my dismay)


No one was asked yet

Asked


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> No one was asked yet
> 
> Asked


All skinny kids eat donuts.

FATTY


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> All skinny kids eat donuts.
> 
> FATTY


Father, art thou the Yahweh

GHOST


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Father, art thou the Yahweh
> 
> GHOST


Good hosts often serve tea.

V A L O R


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Good hosts often serve tea.
> 
> V A L O R


Venus aligned later over rainbow.

TRICK


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Venus aligned later over rainbow.
> 
> TRICK


Talking rude incites crazy karma.

Karma


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Talking rude incites crazy karma.
> 
> Karma


Kicking a Rhino might anger.

M E L L O


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Kicking a Rhino might anger.
> 
> M E L L O


My eye looks like oval.

BEYED


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> My eye looks like oval.
> 
> BEYED


Best ever yellow eyed dog.

P O P S Y


----------



## CRGR

Please Oh Please Say Yes

WDIST


----------



## Reel Time

CRGR said:


> Please Oh Please Say Yes
> 
> WDIST


Why do I stay thirsty?
STAYS


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Why do I stay thirsty?
> STAYS


She took all your stuff

Stuff


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> She took all your stuff
> 
> Stuff


She took up fly fishing.
FLIES


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> She took up fly fishing.
> FLIES


Felt like I escaped somehow.

TIRES


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Felt like I escaped somehow.
> 
> TIRES


Torpedo is running errant, Sir!

D I V E S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Torpedo is running errant, Sir!
> 
> D I V E S


Did I view every synopsis?

S Y N O P


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Did I view every synopsis?
> 
> S Y N O P


Stop yawning, Nancy, or pay!!

YAWNS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Stop yawning, Nancy, or pay!!
> 
> YAWNS


Yankees always whine non-stop.

HATIT


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Yankees always whine non-stop.
> 
> HATIT


How are the "irrational" tolerated?
I R R A T


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> How are the "irrational" tolerated?
> I R R A T


I'm really rational, and tolerant.

NOTME


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> I'm really rational, and tolerant.
> 
> NOTME


Not over the muddy estuary.

MUDDY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Not over the muddy estuary.
> 
> MUDDY


Messed up duck dinner yesterday.

M O R O N


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Messed up duck dinner yesterday.
> 
> M O R O N


My only reply observes nicetys

Reply


----------



## Rubberback

Ox Eye said:


> My only reply observes nicetys
> 
> Reply


Really ethanol people like you.
Sorry!


----------



## Reel Time

Rubberback said:


> Really ethanol people like you.
> Sorry!


Some oreos regarded right yummy
O R E O S


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Some oreos regarded right yummy
> O R E O S


Ordering rodent entrails offended servers.

C H I N A


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Ordering rodent entrails offended servers.
> 
> C H I N A


Can't hide in North America.

N O R T H


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Can't hide in North America.
> 
> N O R T H


No one reads the handbook!

R S T U V


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> No one reads the handbook!
> 
> R S T U V


Really Strong Teams Understand Victory

CTORY


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Really Strong Teams Understand Victory
> 
> CTORY


Company traded our radios yesterday.

V E S O R


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Company traded our radios yesterday.
> 
> V E S O R


Vultures Enjoy Smelly Old Roadkill

LLIKD


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Vultures Enjoy Smelly Old Roadkill
> 
> LLIKD


Leaders lead in kicking drugs

Pdqdp


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Leaders lead in kicking drugs
> 
> Pdqdp


Pretty darn quick double play.

Q U I C K


----------



## OnedayScratch

Goags said:


> Pretty darn quick double play.
> 
> Q U I C K


Quantum Underbelly Initiates Culinary Kings

B A C O N


----------



## carryyourbooks

OnedayScratch said:


> Quantum Underbelly Initiates Culinary Kings
> 
> B A C O N


Been accumulating croakers over night.

HUHUH


----------



## dbarham

Hemmroids under Hemmroids under Hemmroids 











Cqxzp


----------



## Ox Eye

dbarham said:


> Hemmroids under Hemmroids under Hemmroids
> 
> Cqxzp


Catch Quintin's xylophone zapping performance

Catch


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Catch Quintin's xylophone zapping performance
> 
> Catch


Cheating at taxes causes heartache.

T A X E S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Cheating at taxes causes heartache.
> 
> T A X E S


Tuning a xylophone , easy Sam.

V A L V E


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Tuning a xylophone , easy Sam.
> 
> V A L V E


Vultures and loud vacuums echo
V A C U U


----------



## rsoria1

Reel Time said:


> Vultures and loud vacuums echo
> V A C U U


 Vents are closed until useful

BOOGR


----------



## WoundedMinnow

rsoria1 said:


> Vents are closed until useful
> 
> BOOGR


Back out or get ready

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

WoundedMinnow said:


> Back out or get *ready*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


Read essay and discipline yourself.

LETRS


----------



## RedFlounderBass

I Fall In said:


> Read essay and discipline yourself.
> 
> LETRS


Love Eating Trout Reds Shrimp

PUNTS


----------



## Reel Time

RedFlounderBass said:


> Love Eating Trout Reds Shrimp
> 
> PUNTS


Painting underwater nymphs takes skill
S K I L L


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Painting underwater nymphs takes skill
> S K I L L


Silly kid is living large.

SILLY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Silly kid is living large.
> 
> SILLY


Stood in long line yesterday.

R U K U S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Stood in long line yesterday.
> 
> R U K U S


Reprimand unruly kids under stress

Scare


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Reprimand unruly kids under stress
> 
> Scare


Sacrificing character arguably reveals enough.
A R G U E


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Sacrificing character arguably reveals enough.
> A R G U E


A real guide understands ecosystems.

G U I D E


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> A real guide understands ecosystems.
> 
> G U I D E


Guides use impressively designed equipment.

D E S I G


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Guides use impressively designed equipment.
> 
> D E S I G


David employs strippers in Galveston.

P O L E S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> David employs strippers in Galveston.
> 
> P O L E S


People often loan extra supplies.

L O U D Y


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> People often loan extra supplies.
> 
> L O U D Y


Living on unemployment disheartens you.

M O N E Y


----------



## Ox Eye

sweenyite said:


> Living on unemployment disheartens you.
> 
> M O N E Y


Many often never enjoy yachts

Yacht


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Many often never enjoy yachts
> 
> Yacht


Yet another croaker hooking trout.

HARDY


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Yet another croaker hooking trout.
> 
> HARDY


Hooked any red drum yet

Jetty


----------



## jewfish

Ox Eye said:


> Hooked any red drum yet
> 
> Jetty


Just Enjoy Those Trout Ya'll

TROUT


----------



## MichaelW

jewfish said:


> Just Enjoy Those Trout Ya'll
> 
> TROUT


The rookies often underestimate trout.

R O O L E


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> The rookies often underestimate trout.
> 
> R O O L E


Rely on ones life experiences

Guess


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Rely on ones life experiences
> 
> Guess


Going until each ship sails.

S A I L S


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Going until each ship sails.
> 
> S A I L S


Should all illegals leave soon?

DPORT


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Should all illegals leave soon?
> 
> DPORT


Do pastors offer real testimonies?
O F F E R


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Do pastors offer real testimonies?
> O F F E R


Officer finally found enough remains.

LEOEL


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Officer finally found enough remains.
> 
> LEOEL


Let every officer eat lunch.

H A R P O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Let every officer eat lunch.
> 
> H A R P O


Help a retired person out

Zeppo


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Help a retired person out
> 
> Zeppo


Zinc ensures plentiful pecan output.

P E C A N


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Zinc ensures plentiful pecan output.
> 
> P E C A N


First, I'm impressed with your knowledge of the use of zinc on pecan production!

Puppie's excitement can achieve noisiness.
P U P P Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> First, I'm impressed with your knowledge of the use of zinc on pecan production!
> 
> Puppie's excitement can achieve noisiness.
> P U P P Y


Planning ups plentiful pecan yield.

P E N T Y


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Planning ups plentiful pecan yield.
> 
> P E N T Y


Patrick earned nothing this year.

P O B O Y


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Patrick earned nothing this year.
> 
> P O B O Y


Parties on boats overjoy youth
Y O U T H


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Parties on boats overjoy youth
> Y O U T H


You only use topwaters here.

F L A T S


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> You only use topwaters here.
> 
> F L A T S


Flounder lay along the shore.

Flaty


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Flounder lay along the shore.
> 
> Flaty


Fell , laying a trapline yesterday.

P A N T E


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Fell , laying a trapline yesterday.
> 
> P A N T E


Plants are not the enemy.
E N E M Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Plants are not the enemy.
> E N E M Y


Each new enemy must yield.

C A R T O


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Each new enemy must yield.
> 
> C A R T O


Can all rebels train offenders?
R E B E L


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Can all rebels train offenders?
> R E B E L


Recall eating baked eggplant lately ?

E D G I E


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Recall eating baked eggplant lately ?
> 
> E D G I E


Every dollar goes into escrow

Bucks


----------



## RedFlounderBass

Ox Eye said:


> Every dollar goes into escrow
> 
> Bucks


Bubba Used Chickenboys Knife Sharpener

C R A B S


----------



## Ox Eye

RedFlounderBass said:


> Bubba Used Chickenboys Knife Sharpener
> 
> C R A B S


Chickenboy recommends above blade sharpener

Blade


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Chickenboy recommends above blade sharpener
> 
> Blade


Before long, a dull edge.

S H A R P


----------



## Rubberback

sweenyite said:


> Before long, a dull edge.
> 
> S H A R P


Sure hers are really perfect
KLUXS:ac550:


----------



## sweenyite

Rubberback said:


> Sure hers are really perfect
> KLUXS:ac550:


King Leonidas upset Xerxes severely.

U P S E T


----------



## jewfish

sweenyite said:


> King Leonidas upset Xerxes severely.
> 
> U P S E T


Unite People, Start Encouraging Trump

TRUMP


----------



## sweenyite

jewfish said:


> Unite People, Start Encouraging Trump
> 
> TRUMP


Tanks really unleash massive power!

T A N K S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Tanks really unleash massive power!
> 
> T A N K S


Tanks and napalm killed soldiers.

P A L M Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Tanks and napalm killed soldiers.
> 
> P A L M Y


Police Athletic League mentors youth

Youth


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Police Athletic League mentors youth
> 
> Youth


You often underestimate the hurricane.

S T O R M


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> You often underestimate the hurricane.
> 
> S T O R M


Storm troopers often rationalize may-lay 
T R O O P


----------



## SurfHippie

try rationalizing obama's offensive presidency

N A I V E


----------



## MichaelW

SurfHippie said:


> try rationalizing obama's offensive presidency
> 
> N A I V E


Negotiations always includes various entities.

T R E T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Negotiations always includes various entities.
> 
> T R E T Y


To relax, ever try Yoga

Swami


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> To relax, ever try Yoga
> 
> Swami


Someone wants a mighty idol
I D O L S


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Someone wants a mighty idol
> I D O L S


Idiotic deeds often leave scars.

S C A R S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Idiotic deeds often leave scars.
> 
> S C A R S


Some cats are really silly.

S R A C S


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Some cats are really silly.
> 
> S R A C S


Specs really admire croaker snacks.

CROAK


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Specs really admire croaker snacks.
> 
> CROAK


Croakers rely on alternate knoshes

Knosh


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Croakers rely on alternate knoshes
> 
> Knosh


Keeping notes on studies helps.

S T U D Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Keeping notes on studies helps.
> 
> S T U D Y


Started teaming up. Did you?

FULLY


----------



## OnedayScratch

carryyourbooks said:


> Started teaming up. Did you?
> 
> FULLY


Fish Usually Like Limits Ya'll

LIMIT


----------



## MarkU

OnedayScratch said:


> Fish Usually Like Limits Ya'll
> 
> LIMIT


Look, It's My Incisor Tooth!

TOOTH


----------



## MichaelW

MarkU said:


> Look, It's My Incisor Tooth!
> 
> TOOTH


The other one tried honey.

H O N E Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> The other one tried honey.
> 
> H O N E Y


He only needed encouragement yesterday

Cheer


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> He only needed encouragement yesterday
> 
> Cheer


Can Henry ever endorse reality?

TRUMP


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Can Henry ever endorse reality?
> 
> TRUMP


Try returning unused materials periodically.

V I C O R


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Try returning unused materials periodically.
> 
> V I C O R


Victory is capturing our reality
G R E E K


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Victory is capturing our reality
> G R E E K


Giant Reds even eat Kingfish.

SILVR


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Giant Reds even eat Kingfish.
> 
> SILVR


Son in law votes Republican

S O N I N


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Son in law votes Republican
> 
> S O N I N


Spent one night in Nevada

Poker


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Spent one night in Nevada
> 
> Poker


 Promiscuity of king ended reign.

R E I G N


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Promiscuity of king ended reign.
> 
> R E I G N


Recent environmental information generates news

Earth


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Recent environmental information generates news
> 
> Earth


Eradicate all rats that hide.
W R A T H


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Eradicate all rats that hide.
> W R A T H


We'll rally and trounce Hillary

E J E C T


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> We'll rally and trounce Hillary
> 
> E J E C T


Every Jew, every Christian..........trusts!

CHRIS


----------



## MarkU

Can Hippos Run In Sewers?

SEWER


----------



## sweenyite

MarkU said:


> Can Hippos Run In Sewers?
> 
> SEWER


She entertains while everyone rests.

S P L A T


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

Some People Laugh At Trump

M L S C Z


----------



## sweenyite

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Some People Laugh At Trump
> 
> M L S C Z


My little sister's cooking ziti.

P A S T A


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> My little sister's cooking ziti.
> 
> P A S T A


Parents are sharing their assets.
A S S E T


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Parents are sharing their assets.
> A S S E T


A solid Spec engulfs topwaters.

SKITR


----------



## mjz

I Fall In said:


> A solid Spec engulfs topwaters.
> 
> SKITR


Stupid Kids In The Road

HIPPY


----------



## MichaelW

mjz said:


> Stupid Kids In The Road
> 
> HIPPY


He inspected playful puppy yesterday.

E A R L Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> He inspected playful puppy yesterday.
> 
> E A R L Y


Each active roadster lasts years
I I I I X


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Each active roadster lasts years
> I I I I X


Items inspected , initialed, indexed , xeroxed.

Y A H O O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Items inspected , initialed, indexed , xeroxed.
> 
> Y A H O O


You and he ordered oysters

Yummy


----------



## RAYSOR

Your urologist might make yams

Y A R N S


----------



## dk2429

RAYSOR said:


> Your urologist might make yams
> 
> Y A R N S


You are really nig*** stupid..

B A N J O


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> You are really nig*** stupid..
> 
> B A N J O


Bought a nice juicy orange.

F R U I T


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Bought a nice juicy orange.
> 
> F R U I T


Fried redfish usually is tasty.

T T T T O


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Fried redfish usually is tasty.
> 
> T T T T O


Tom talked to Tim outside.

EASYR


----------



## MarkU

MichaelW said:


> Fried redfish usually is tasty.
> 
> T T T T O


Thinking Tomorrows Time To Offend

DORKS


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Tom talked to Tim outside.
> 
> EASYR


Earning a steady yearly return.

H O M E R


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Earning a steady yearly return.
> 
> H O M E R


Homeowners often make emergency repairs

Overlooked:
Dorks
Donâ€™t order Rice Krispy snacks

Fixed


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Homeowners often make emergency repairs
> 
> Overlooked:
> Dorks
> Donâ€™t order Rice Krispy snacks
> 
> Fixed


Ford Iridescents / Xenon electronically Died.

C H E B Y


----------



## MarkU

OnedayScratch said:


> Ford Iridescents / Xenon electronically Died.
> 
> C H E B Y


Can't Help Everyone Bathe Yearly

B A T H E


----------



## sweenyite

MarkU said:


> Can't Help Everyone Bathe Yearly
> 
> B A T H E


Be at the helipad early.

R O T O R


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Be at the helipad early.
> 
> R O T O R


Round off to other rotor.

OFFER


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Round off to other rotor.
> 
> OFFER


Offering fine furniture excludes rubbish
R U B B Q


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Offering fine furniture excludes rubbish
> R U B B Q


Reach under big Bertha's quilt. 

N A S T Y


----------



## dk2429

Never A Single Tangy Yoyo 

C O S T A


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> Never A Single Tangy Yoyo
> 
> C O S T A


Cheap, overpriced spectacles targeting anglers.

S E N S E


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Cheap, overpriced spectacles targeting anglers.
> 
> S E N S E


Summer's Eve never smells enough.

ADAMS


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Summer's Eve never smells enough.
> 
> ADAMS


Always do as Momma says.

M O M M A


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Summer's Eve never smells enough.
> 
> ADAMS


Allowable dimensions are mandatory sizes.

SHORT


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Allowable dimensions are mandatory sizes.
> 
> SHORT


She hit our rat terrier.

D O G G Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> She hit our rat terrier.
> 
> D O G G Y


Dined on great gumbo yesterday.

G U M B O


----------



## dk2429

MichaelW said:


> Dined on great gumbo yesterday.
> 
> G U M B O


Get Under My Blanket Oscar

P O W E R


----------



## Ox Eye

dk2429 said:


> Get Under My Blanket Oscar
> 
> P O W E R


Prisoners of war earned respect

Heros


----------



## Hotrod

Ox Eye said:


> Prisoners of war earned respect
> 
> Heros


He Eats Redfish over Snapper

Wahoo


----------



## jewfish

Hotrod said:


> He Eats Redfish over Snapper
> 
> Wahoo


Why are humans online overnight

HUMAN


----------



## OnedayScratch

jewfish said:


> Why are humans online overnight
> 
> HUMAN


Hideous Underlings Making A Nasty

E A R T H


----------



## dk2429

Everyone Always Redirects The Heists 

F A C T S


----------



## Reel Time

dk2429 said:


> Everyone Always Redirects The Heists
> 
> F A C T S


Face all crises that surface.
S U R F S


----------



## dk2429

Stupid Under Rated Fisherman Suck

D U N E S


----------



## sweenyite

dk2429 said:


> Stupid Under Rated Fisherman Suck
> 
> D U N E S


Dirty underwear never entice sex.

F U N K Y


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Dirty underwear never entice sex.
> 
> F U N K Y


Funky underwear nearly killed Yolanda.

STANK


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Funky underwear nearly killed Yolanda.
> 
> STANK


She tied a new knot.

R O P E S


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> She tied a new knot.
> 
> R O P E S


Rained on parade early saturday.

T Y K E S


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Rained on parade early saturday.
> 
> T Y K E S


Travon, Yolanda, Kanye Eerk Sweenyite

C A U S E


----------



## carryyourbooks

OnedayScratch said:


> Travon, Yolanda, Kanye Eerk Sweenyite
> 
> C A U S E


Clinton: always using someone else

BILLY


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Clinton: always using someone else
> 
> BILLY


Billy immediately liked lady yodeler.

P A N I C


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Billy immediately liked lady yodeler.
> 
> P A N I C


Pilings are not in channel.

GUIDE


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Pilings are not in channel.
> 
> GUIDE


Give useful ideas due entertainment

Ideas


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Give useful ideas due entertainment
> 
> Ideas


I didn't eat any snails.

S N A I L


----------



## no mas feech heads

Silver nike's always incite laughter

Pokey


----------



## Hotrod

no mas feech heads said:


> Silver nike's always incite laughter
> 
> Pokey


President Obama Keeps Everyone Yacking

POTUS


----------



## sweenyite

Hotrod said:


> President Obama Keeps Everyone Yacking
> 
> POTUS


Please oust this useless scumbag.

E L E C T


----------



## dk2429

Elsa Lied Especially Convicting Trump

T R U M P


----------



## Reel Time

dk2429 said:


> Elsa Lied Especially Convicting Trump
> 
> T R U M P


Try running up Mount Pelee
P E L E E


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Try running up Mount Pelee
> P E L E E


Paul's evil laughter echoed eerily.

S P O O K


----------



## dk2429

Sally Patiently Opposed Orlandos Keg

F I R S T


----------



## MichaelW

dk2429 said:


> Sally Patiently Opposed Orlandos Keg
> 
> F I R S T


Finally , I read something true.

T R U L Y


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Finally , I read something true.
> 
> T R U L Y


Ted really upset liberal youth.

CALIF


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> Ted really upset liberal youth.
> 
> CALIF


Cancel all liberal intelligence functions

Goofy


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Cancel all liberal intelligence functions
> 
> Goofy


General's office ordered flowers yesterday.

C A N D O


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> General's office ordered flowers yesterday.
> 
> C A N D O


Can anyone navigate Democrats Obamacare?

STANK


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Can anyone navigate Democrats Obamacare?
> 
> STANK


Some tactics adjure no knowledge
A D J U R


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Some tactics adjure no knowledge
> A D J U R


Aren't Democrats just unhappy Republicans

Happy


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Aren't Democrats just unhappy Republicans
> 
> Happy


Hillary assisted poor people yesterday. (You missed it, sorry too late)sad3sm

LIARS


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Hillary assisted poor people yesterday. (You missed it, sorry too late)sad3sm
> 
> LIARS


Liars inevitably are revealed someday

E I E I O


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Liars inevitably are revealed someday
> 
> E I E I O


Every industry employees idiots occasionally.

I D I O T


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Every industry employees idiots occasionally.
> 
> I D I O T


I didn't insist on Ted.

MYSTS


----------



## Ox Eye

carryyourbooks said:


> I didn't insist on Ted.
> 
> MYSTS


May you suffer Trump Syndrome

Medic


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> May you suffer Trump Syndrome
> 
> Medic


Must every day include coffee.

C O O L E


----------



## RAYSOR

Can opec offer lawn equipment

DRANO


----------



## Reel Time

RAYSOR said:


> Can opec offer lawn equipment
> 
> DRANO


Dew rags are not absent
D O W E L


----------



## Goags

RAYSOR said:


> Can opec offer lawn equipment
> 
> DRANO





Reel Time said:


> Dew rags are not absent
> D O W E L


Absent? I'm gonna let it slide. :wink:

Doing outstanding work entails learning

D A I R Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Absent? I'm gonna let it slide. :wink:
> 
> Doing outstanding work entails learning
> 
> D A I R Y


Did any information reach you

Reach


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Did any information reach you
> 
> Reach


Refuel each available cargo helicopter.

C A R G O


----------



## dk2429

Caity And Ron Got Onions

A D O L F


----------



## MichaelW

dk2429 said:


> Caity And Ron Got Onions
> 
> A D O L F


A domino ordinarily lies flat.

P R I C Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> A domino ordinarily lies flat.
> 
> P R I C Y


 Place Reds in Carrie's Yeti.

XPENS


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Place Reds in Carrie's Yeti.
> 
> XPENS


Xenophobes prevent enemies not screened

Xylyx


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Xenophobes prevent enemies not screened
> 
> Xylyx


Xray your lungs yearly Xavier

B A N J O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Xray your lungs yearly Xavier
> 
> B A N J O


Bank announces new job openings

Clerk


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Bank announces new job openings
> 
> Clerk


Certainly Leroy enjoys real knockers.

L E R O Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Certainly Leroy enjoys real knockers.
> 
> L E R O Y


Let every remembrance overjoy you.

L A R G E


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Let every remembrance overjoy you.
> 
> L A R G E


 Leroy ate raw gator, eww.

YOREL


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Leroy ate raw gator, eww.
> 
> YOREL


Yelling only reveals emotional lapse
L A P S E


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Yelling only reveals emotional lapse
> L A P S E


Let all participants start evenly.

G A R B O


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Let all participants start evenly.
> 
> G A R B O


Great ammunition requires buying often.
G R E A T


----------



## fritz423

Gulls roam everyday around trout

PASHA


----------



## Ox Eye

fritz423 said:


> Gulls roam everyday around trout
> 
> PASHA


Put all selfish habits aside

Habit


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Put all selfish habits aside
> 
> Habit


How about buying igloos too?

IGLOO


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> How about buying igloos too?
> 
> IGLOO


I guess Lucky opted out.

L U C K Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> I guess Lucky opted out.
> 
> L U C K Y


Look under cheeky kids' yachts.
S S T S S


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Steve steals the stolen stash

B I S O N


----------



## MichaelW

Shallow Minded said:


> Steve steals the stolen stash
> 
> B I S O N


Buddy, I see one now.

Y A N K E


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Buddy, I see one now.
> 
> Y A N K E


You are not kneeling either.
K N E E L


----------



## RAYSOR

Kind nerd ending evil letter 


S E E H O


----------



## Ox Eye

RAYSOR said:


> Kind nerd ending evil letter
> 
> S E E H O


So, everyone's equal here, ok

Equal


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> So, everyone's equal here, ok
> 
> Equal


Each qualified user as listed.

T T T T O


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Each qualified user as listed.
> 
> T T T T O


 Taking this topwater to overdrive.

CRANK


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Taking this topwater to overdrive.
> 
> CRANK


Cutting remarks are not kind

Nasty


----------



## Hotrod

Ox Eye said:


> Cutting remarks are not kind
> 
> Nasty


Not as special to you

Chevy


----------



## MichaelW

Hotrod said:


> Not as special to you
> 
> Chevy


Could he eventually vindicate you.

D U M P Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Could he eventually vindicate you.
> 
> D U M P Y


Dogs understand my peculiar yabber.
U N D E R


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Dogs understand my peculiar yabber.
> U N D E R


 Underwear never dries exactly right.

CREEP


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Underwear never dries exactly right.
> 
> CREEP


Carl really expected extra pie.

P A S T O


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Carl really expected extra pie.
> 
> P A S T O


Pretty actress saves the opera.
O P E R A


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Pretty actress saves the opera.
> O P E R A


Opera performers eagerly require attention

Pleas


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Opera performers eagerly require attention
> 
> Pleas


Please let each applicant sing.

S O N G S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Please let each applicant sing.
> 
> S O N G S


Some ought never give song

Sound


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Some ought never give song
> 
> Sound


Sea otters use nice dens
O T T E R


----------



## tpool

Oranges though tough, easily rot

S K I M P


----------



## Earp

tpool said:


> Oranges though tough, easily rot
> 
> S K I M P


She knows I meant please.

KNOWS


----------



## MichaelW

Earp said:


> She knows I meant please.
> 
> KNOWS


King now owns wooden shoes.

T H I N K


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> King now owns wooden shoes.
> 
> T H I N K


That hardly inspires needy kings

Kings


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> That hardly inspires needy kings
> 
> Kings


Kindness is not greedily sown.
G R E E D


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Kindness is not greedily sown.
> G R E E D


Greedy rulers earn early demise.

W W J T N


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Greedy rulers earn early demise.
> 
> W W J T N


World wars just turn nasty

Peace


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> World wars just turn nasty
> 
> Peace


People easily accept crazy editorials.
C R A Z Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> People easily accept crazy editorials.
> C R A Z Y


Charlie rescued a Zebra yesterday.

H A G M D ( Ya earn a greenie if ya get this right.)


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Charlie rescued a Zebra yesterday.
> 
> H A G M D ( Ya earn a greenie if ya get this right.)


Have a good Monday, Dude


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Have a good Monday, Dude


Missed it by thaaaat much. Now, get back here and leave five letters for the next player.


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Missed it by thaaaat much. Now, get back here and leave five letters for the next player.


Whoops.

W H O O P


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Whoops.
> W H O O P


Thank You

White House opposes open process

House

(Have a great Memorial Day)


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Have a good Monday, Dude


Have a great Memorial Day. OxEye got it, greenie for both of you.


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Thank You
> 
> White House opposes open process
> 
> House
> 
> (Have a great Memorial Day)


He often used stolen equipment.

B A D L Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> He often used stolen equipment.
> 
> B A D L Y


Begin all days like yesterday

Begin

(Thanks for the green)


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> Begin all days like yesterday
> 
> Begin
> 
> (Thanks for the green)


By enabling George, I noticed.

MOVIE


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> By enabling George, I noticed.
> 
> MOVIE


Make our Veterans idols, everyone.

T A V F F


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Make our Veterans idols, everyone.
> 
> T A V F F


Take a Vet fishing, folks

Proud


----------



## gigem87

Preferred Revolution Over Unending Dictatorship

BEACH


----------



## MichaelW

gigem87 said:


> Preferred Revolution Over Unending Dictatorship
> 
> BEACH


Because even a cat hunts.

M O N I E


----------



## RAYSOR

My own nanny in Egypt 

A P P L E


----------



## Reel Time

RAYSOR said:


> My own nanny in Egypt
> 
> A P P L E


All precious puppies like everyone.
P U P P Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> All precious puppies like everyone.
> P U P P Y


Picking up puppy poo's yucky.

S T I N K


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Picking up puppy poo's yucky.
> 
> S T I N K


Some tigers in Nepal, kill.

F A T S O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Some tigers in Nepal, kill.
> 
> F A T S O


Fat Albert turned so obese

Obese


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Fat Albert turned so obese
> 
> Obese


Our brothers eat sushi excitedly.
B R O T H


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Our brothers eat sushi excitedly.
> B R O T H


 Broiled Redfish on the half-shell.

EATIT


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Broiled Redfish on the half-shell.
> 
> EATIT


Every Assassin Thinks It's Torture

R A I N S


----------



## Flounder Face

OnedayScratch said:


> Every Assassin Thinks It's Torture
> 
> R A I N S


 Red And Itchy Need Soap

C H U T E


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Red And Itchy Need Soap
> 
> C H U T E


Chased her up the escalator.

C S S T R


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Chased her up the escalator.
> 
> C S S T R


Critics say strange things routinely.
C R I T I


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Critics say strange things routinely.
> C R I T I


Critic's reasoning is the issue

Issue


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Critic's reasoning is the issue
> 
> Issue


Intelligent souls solve unsolvable enigmas.
S O U L S


----------



## MichaelW

Quote:
Originally Posted by MichaelW View Post
Chased her up the escalator.

C S S T R Critics say strange things routinely. ]What I was thinking, Could someone stop this rain. 
[/COLOR]
C R I T I



Reel Time said:


> Intelligent souls solve unsolvable enigmas.
> S O U L S


Should one use lye soap.

S O A P Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MichaelW View Post
> Chased her up the escalator.
> 
> C S S T R Critics say strange things routinely. ]What I was thinking, Could someone stop this rain.
> [/COLOR]
> C R I T I
> 
> Should one use lye soap.
> 
> S O A P Y


 So Obama ate puppies yesterday?

AWIPE


----------



## dk2429

I Fall In said:


> So Obama ate puppies yesterday?
> 
> AWIPE


Always whip it proud eh?

OBAMA


----------



## Reel Time

dk2429 said:


> Always whip it proud eh?
> 
> OBAMA


Our birds are making ateliers.
B I R D S


----------



## Goags

Reel Time said:


> Our birds are making ateliers.
> B I R D S


Being I'm Republican, Democrats .....smirk?

C R A T S


----------



## MichaelW

Goags said:


> Being I'm Republican, Democrats .....smirk?
> 
> C R A T S


Can republicans attend the seminar.

S T A R S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Can republicans attend the seminar.
> 
> S T A R S


Sarcastic tone always requires sass.
S A S S Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Sarcastic tone always requires sass.
> S A S S Y


She acted so snooty yesterday

Snoot


----------



## RAYSOR

She's not on ox train

B A K E S


----------



## I Fall In

RAYSOR said:


> She's not on ox train
> 
> B A K E S


 Barrack *** kissers easily spotted.

SHAME


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Barrack *** kissers easily spotted.
> 
> SHAME


Some howitzers are made exceptionally.
H O W I T


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Some howitzers are made exceptionally.
> H O W I T


How often will it turn.

H O O T R


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> How often will it turn.
> 
> H O O T R


Help out others treading rain

Tread


----------



## RAYSOR

True readers enter a door

FOODS


----------



## Goags

RAYSOR said:


> True readers enter a door
> 
> FOODS


Foraging outdoors only delays supper

S T E A K


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> Foraging outdoors only delays supper
> 
> S T E A K


 Sweet, Texas executed another killer.

AOBTD


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Sweet, Texas executed another killer.
> 
> AOBTD


Another one bites the dust.
B I T E S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> B I T E S


 Biting insects take extra spray.

SPRAY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Biting insects take extra spray.
> 
> SPRAY


Should people race after Yeti's.

P I C K S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Should people race after Yeti's.
> 
> P I C K S


Personal involvement changes karma sometimes

Karma


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Personal involvement changes karma sometimes
> 
> Karma


Killing a rogue mosquito aggravates

R O G U E


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Killing a rogue mosquito aggravates
> 
> R O G U E


Rocky outcrops give unique elation.
R O C K Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Rocky outcrops give unique elation.
> R O C K Y


Roll overs can kill you.

CRASH


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Roll overs can kill you.
> 
> CRASH


Can reality always seem harsh.

H A R S H


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Can reality always seem harsh.
> 
> H A R S H


Her arms really seem hairy.

F U R R Y


----------



## Ox Eye

sweenyite said:


> Her arms really seem hairy.
> 
> F U R R Y


Fear underscored Roy Roger's yell

Cacti


----------



## Sunbeam

Ox Eye said:


> Fear underscored Roy Roger's yell
> 
> Cacti


Can a cow take insulin?

Yohoo


----------



## Ox Eye

Sunbeam said:


> Can a cow take insulin?
> 
> Yohoo


You often hear orderly opposition.

Hoyoo


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> You often hear orderly opposition.
> 
> Hoyoo


How are you offering options?
O F F E R


----------



## Ox Eye

Ox Eye said:


> You often hear orderly opposition.
> 
> Hoyoo





Reel Time said:


> How are you offering options?


Close, but no cigar. You get one free retry, then you're on the meter. lol


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Close, but no cigar. You get one free retry, then you're on the meter. lol


Whoops! I'll try again.

YOHOO

You owe him one original.

P I C K Y (lol)


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Whoops! I'll try again.
> 
> YOHOO
> 
> You owe him one original.
> 
> P I C K Y (lol)


Perhaps I could kiss you.

K I S S Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Perhaps I could kiss you.
> 
> K I S S Y


Kiddo, I seriously suspect you

Hoyoo (really)


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Kiddo, I seriously suspect you
> 
> Hoyoo (really)


Harry offered you origami owls.
H A R R Y


----------



## RedFlounderBass

Reel Time said:


> Harry offered you origami owls.
> H A R R Y


Hey Awesome Rockport Rattlers Y'all

ASTRO


----------



## Ox Eye

RedFlounderBass said:


> Hey Awesome Rockport Rattlers Y'all
> 
> ASTRO


Apple strudel tastes real organic

Apple


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Apple strudel tastes real organic
> 
> Apple


Aged people prefer less excitement.

F O G I E


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Aged people prefer less excitement.
> 
> F O G I E


For old geezers I expect.

M O M B A


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> For old geezers I expect.
> 
> M O M B A


My obsessive makeup brings addiction.
I R Q Y M


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> My obsessive makeup brings addiction.
> I R Q Y M


 I really question your motives.

ASKIN


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> I really question your motives.
> 
> ASKIN


Anybody seen kinky internet news

Kinky


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Anybody seen kinky internet news
> 
> Kinky


Kinfolk introduced newest kid yesterday.

Y A P P Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Kinfolk introduced newest kid yesterday.
> 
> Y A P P Y


Yachts are pretty pricey y'all

Mulah


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Kinfolk introduced newest kid yesterday.
> 
> Y A P P Y


Yesterday a pied piper yodeled.
Y O D E L


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Yachts are pretty pricey y'all
> 
> Mulah


Made using lead and heat.

And from ReelTime - - - Yesterday a pied piper yodeled.

Y O D E L - - - You once displayed emotional love.

M U D A L


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Made using lead and heat.
> 
> And from ReelTime - - - Yesterday a pied piper yodeled.
> 
> Y O D E L - - - You once displayed emotional love.
> 
> M U D A L


Marijuana users develop acute laziness

S M O K E


----------



## MarkU

sweenyite said:


> Marijuana users develop acute laziness
> 
> S M O K E


Sh**! My Only Kitty Exploded!

K I T T Y


----------



## MichaelW

MarkU said:


> Sh**! My Only Kitty Exploded!
> 
> K I T T Y


Keep it tip top, y'all.

M I M I C


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Keep it tip top, y'all.
> 
> M I M I C


Midnight is morning in Canada

Yukon


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Midnight is morning in Canada
> 
> Yukon


You usually know others names.
N A M E S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> You usually know others names.
> N A M E S


 Nollej aint my exakt strainth.

LIBRL


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Nollej aint my exakt strainth.
> 
> LIBRL


Life is better really lived
Q K Z Y W


----------



## Goags

Quiet, kids, zip your wants.

B W A A A


----------



## Reel Time

Goags said:


> Quiet, kids, zip your wants.
> 
> B W A A A


But why are aquacultures amazing?
A M A Z E


----------



## Rubberback

Reel Time said:


> But why are aquacultures amazing?
> A M A Z E


All maters are zesty energy.
Zesty


----------



## MichaelW

Rubberback said:


> All maters are zesty energy.
> Zesty


Zinnias, Earl started them yesterday.

L O L L Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Zinnias, Earl started them yesterday.
> 
> L O L L Y


Lots of liberals lost yesterday.
J T X Y Q


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Lots of liberals lost yesterday.
> J T X Y Q


Just take Xanax you Queen!

X A N A X


----------



## luv2fish

xylitol and xanthan and xerox



H E L L O


----------



## MichaelW

luv2fish said:


> xylitol and xanthan and xerox
> 
> H E L L O


Heard Edith locked Luv2fish outside. 

S M I L E


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Heard Edith locked Luv2fish outside.
> 
> S M I L E


Some monkeys illicit loud emissions. 
G A S S Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Some monkeys illicit loud emissions.
> G A S S Y


Grab a salad, seat yourself.

S A L A D


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Grab a salad, seat yourself.
> 
> S A L A D


Surely a lady always dreams.

D R E A M


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Surely a lady always dreams.
> 
> D R E A M


Do rabbits eat any meat?
M E A T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Do rabbits eat any meat?
> M E A T Y


May every apple taste yummy

Yummy


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> May every apple taste yummy
> 
> Yummy


You're Under My Meal Yo!

B A C O N


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> You're Under My Meal Yo!
> 
> B A C O N


Bring all cats out nightly.
H H G H H


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Bring all cats out nightly.
> H H G H H


Her Highness generally has hash.

P U N E Y


----------



## no mas feech heads

MichaelW said:


> Her Highness generally has hash.
> 
> P U N E Y


Parrots usually need everyone yapping

First


----------



## OnedayScratch

no mas feech heads said:


> Parrots usually need everyone yapping
> 
> First


Friday Is Ready So, Tango!

D A N C E


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Friday Is Ready So, Tango!
> 
> D A N C E


Diving at night certainly endangers.

K A R O T


----------



## RAYSOR

Kickers and ******** on tomorrow 

S L I P S


----------



## Sunbeam

Shoot low. Its pooping, sheriff.

YANKS


----------



## Reel Time

Sunbeam said:


> Shoot low. Its pooping, sheriff.
> 
> YANKS


You are not kidding, Sunbeam!
R E B E L


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> You are not kidding, Sunbeam!
> R E B E L


Roast, easily beats eating liver.

L I V E R


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Roast, easily beats eating liver.
> 
> L I V E R


Love is virtually everlastingly revered.
L O V E R


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Love is virtually everlastingly revered.
> L O V E R


 Livers often vilified, even refused.

DLISH


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Livers often vilified, even refused.
> 
> DLISH


Delicious liver is so healthful.
O R G A N


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Delicious liver is so healthful.
> O R G A N


Our readers got another newspaper.

H O W D Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Our readers got another newspaper.
> 
> H O W D Y


How often weary dog's yap.
W E A R Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> How often weary dog's yap.
> W E A R Y


 Wash each armpit regularly ya'll.

SMELL


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Wash each armpit regularly ya'll.
> 
> SMELL


Some men earn lasting love.

T A N G O


----------



## reb

MichaelW said:


> Some men earn lasting love.
> 
> T A N G O


Take all necessary gear option


----------



## Ox Eye

reb said:


> Take all necessary gear option


reb, I'm pretty sure you forgot something!


----------



## reb

Ox Eye said:


> reb, I'm pretty sure you forgot something!


Oh yea,

P E A C H


----------



## MichaelW

reb said:


> Oh yea,
> 
> P E A C H


Pretty easy after climbing higher.

V E N U E


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Pretty easy after climbing higher.
> 
> V E N U E


Verify every newly used excuse

Verify


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Verify every newly used excuse
> 
> Verify


Try, try again.


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Try, try again.


How about ...

Newly


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> How about ...
> 
> Newly


Now, every woman loves you.

G A R B S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Now, every woman loves you.
> 
> G A R B S


Gambling addiction rarely brings satisfaction.
B R I N G


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Gambling addiction rarely brings satisfaction.
> B R I N G


 Betting rent is never good.

BROKE


----------



## jewfish

I Fall In said:


> Betting rent is never good.
> 
> BROKE


 been robbed of key employment

TRANS


----------



## MichaelW

jewfish said:


> been robbed of key employment
> 
> TRANS


Tried racing a Ninja Sunday.

A D O B E


----------



## gigem87

MichaelW said:


> Tried racing a Ninja Sunday.
> 
> A D O B E


Americans Despise Obamas Bullsh.t Everywhere

PROXY


----------



## Sunbeam

MichaelW said:


> Tried racing a Ninja Sunday.
> 
> A D O B E


Alan doesn't own baby elephants

BREAM


----------



## Reel Time

Sunbeam said:


> Alan doesn't own baby elephants
> 
> BREAM


Barry really excels at marketing.
T R O U T


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Barry really excels at marketing.
> T R O U T


Trump Routinely Over Utilizes Talent.

F I R E D


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Trump Routinely Over Utilizes Talent.
> 
> F I R E D


First I read every direction.

D E R I S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> First I read every direction.
> 
> D E R I S


Desert eagles resist inhaling smoke.
S M O K E


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Desert eagles resist inhaling smoke.
> S M O K E


Sometimes mothers ominously know everything.

G U I L T


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Sometimes mothers ominously know everything.
> 
> G U I L T


Gnomes use ideal little tools.

M O N K S


----------



## Sunbeam

MichaelW said:


> Gnomes use ideal little tools.
> 
> M O N K S


Many octopi never keep still.

OCEAN


----------



## Ox Eye

(Missed)



gigem87 said:


> Americans Despise Obamas Bullsh.t Everywhere
> 
> PROXY


Police release obnoxious Xmas yodeler



Sunbeam said:


> Many octopi never keep still.
> 
> OCEAN


Old ***** eat at night

*****


----------



## RAYSOR

Could Oprah open Nilgi steaks

NILGI


----------



## MichaelW

RAYSOR said:


> Could Oprah open Nilgi steaks
> 
> NILGI


Never inspected large glass items.

I G L O O


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Never inspected large glass items.
> 
> I G L O O


I gotta love outdoors occupations.
O W S D R


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> I gotta love outdoors occupations.
> O W S D R


Opinionated Women Seem Driven Radically

T I M E S


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Opinionated Women Seem Driven Radically
> 
> T I M E S


The intense male eshews sultanas.
E S H E W


----------



## Flounder Face

OnedayScratch said:


> Opinionated Women Seem Driven Radically
> 
> T I M E S


 This Is My Easy Sister

H O U R S


----------



## sweenyite

E S H E W

Edward sure hates eating watermelon.

H O U R S

He only understands rude sentiments.


B R I T S


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> E S H E W
> 
> Edward sure hates eating watermelon.
> 
> H O U R S
> 
> He only understands rude sentiments.
> 
> B R I T S


British royalty in threatened society.
U N I O N


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> British royalty in threatened society.
> U N I O N


Useless news is offered nightly

Night


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Useless news is offered nightly
> 
> Night


Nobody is getting hired today.

Z I P P O


----------



## hsif

Zippers in pants, prevent obstructions.

L M N O P


----------



## Reel Time

hsif said:


> Zippers in pants, prevent obstructions.
> 
> L M N O P


Let men nap often, please.
S L E E P


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> Let men nap often, please.
> S L E E P


 Supreme Leaders Escape Every Punishment

L I A R S


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Supreme Leaders Escape Every Punishment
> 
> L I A R S


Life is always really special.

F A C I T


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Life is always really special.
> 
> F A C I T


Facts are certainly innately truthful.
T R U T H


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Facts are certainly innately truthful.
> T R U T H


Texans roast under Texas heat

Roast


----------



## Goags

Ox Eye said:


> Texans roast under Texas heat
> 
> Roast


Ribs or a steak, tasty!

T A S T Y


----------



## I Fall In

Goags said:


> Ribs or a steak, tasty!
> 
> T A S T Y


 Tasted a Sea Turtle yesterday.

JRGWO


----------



## jewfish

I Fall In said:


> Tasted a Sea Turtle yesterday.
> 
> JRGWO


just remember "Go Wide Open"

TLVWI


----------



## OnedayScratch

jewfish said:


> just remember "Go Wide Open"
> 
> TLVWI


Two Ladies Vocally Wail Intensely

H E A R T


----------



## Flounder Face

OnedayScratch said:


> Two Ladies Vocally Wail Intensely
> 
> H E A R T


 Hairy Ears Are Rarely Trimmed

L U N G S


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Hairy Ears Are Rarely Trimmed
> 
> L U N G S


Lions undoubtedly need great strength.

P I T O T


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Lions undoubtedly need great strength.
> 
> P I T O T


 People insist that Obama's terrible.

SEEYA


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> People insist that Obama's terrible.
> 
> SEEYA


Some exit elevators yelling anathemas.
E X I T S


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Some exit elevators yelling anathemas.
> E X I T S


Every Xenophobe In Texas Sweats

G R I L L


----------



## Sunbeam

onedayscratch said:


> every xenophobe in texas sweats
> 
> g r i l l


going right in left lane

xerox


----------



## Flounder Face

Sunbeam said:


> going right in left lane
> 
> xerox


Xerophyte's Environment Requires Ongoing Xeric

L A U G H


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Xerophyte's Environment Requires Ongoing Xeric
> 
> L A U G H


Leave all unopened gifts hidden.

V A L O R


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Leave all unopened gifts hidden.
> 
> V A L O R


Venison And Legumes On Rice

T A S T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Venison And Legumes On Rice
> 
> T A S T Y


Taste America's spiciest taco yet

Spicy


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Taste America's spiciest taco yet
> 
> Spicy


Some people included chocolate yesterday.

M E L O T


----------



## longhorn75

Make everyone laugh over this

horns


----------



## Flounder Face

longhorn75 said:


> Make everyone laugh over this
> 
> horns


 Welcome to 2cool.....

Hilarious Ongoing Retorts Needlessly Sent

N E E D S


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Welcome to 2cool.....
> I don't think he is new. Look at the join date. He must have lost his greenies in the great password event of 2016.
> 
> Hilarious Ongoing Retorts Needlessly Sent
> 
> N E E D S


Needlessly, Evelyn executed dying soldiers.
D Y I N G


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Needlessly, Evelyn executed dying soldiers.
> D Y I N G


Did you invest nothing guys.

B A L D O


----------



## MichaelW

longhorn75 said:


> Make everyone laugh over this
> 
> horns


Welcome to 2 Cool .


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Did you invest nothing guys.
> 
> B A L D O


 Big *** liar describes Obama.

TRUTH


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Big *** liar describes Obama.
> 
> TRUTH


 Transient Recklessness Undermines The Health

T H I N K


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Transient Recklessness Undermines The Health
> 
> T H I N K


Try hiding in North Kenya.

R A M B O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Try hiding in North Kenya.
> 
> R A M B O


Read a macrame book once

Knots


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Read a macrame book once
> 
> Knots


Knees necessarily ought to swing.
S W I N G


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Knees necessarily ought to swing.
> S W I N G


She was into naughty games.

G A M E S


----------



## Flounder Face

sweenyite said:


> She was into naughty games.
> 
> G A M E S


Giant Amoebas Mating Excrete Slime

S C A R Y


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Giant Amoebas Mating Excrete Slime
> 
> S C A R Y


Thanks for that vision.

Some cakes are really yummy
Y U M M Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Thanks for that vision.
> 
> Some cakes are really yummy
> Y U M M Y


You understood my mother, yes?

D B V J P


----------



## Flounder Face

sweenyite said:


> You understood my mother, yes?
> 
> D B V J P


Drug Bust Violated Judicial Process

P L E R H


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Drug Bust Violated Judicial Process
> 
> P L E R H


Please let everyone remain hidden.

Z I P P Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Please let everyone remain hidden.
> 
> Z I P P Y


Zoning is people-partitioning, ya'll

Zoned


----------



## RAYSOR

Zombies or nurds end disfunctional 

HELPS


----------



## gary.curlin

RAYSOR said:


> Zombies or nurds end disfunctional
> 
> HELPS


He eats little peoples shoes.

Aesty


Ox Eye said:


> Zoning is people-partitioning, ya'll
> 
> Zoned


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

gary.curlin said:


> He eats little peoples shoes.
> 
> Aesty
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


All excellent salads taste yummy.
E X C E L


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> All excellent salads taste yummy.
> E X C E L


Every Xenia can elicit life

Xenia


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Every Xenia can elicit life
> 
> Xenia


Xenophobia exists now in America.

W A L L S


----------



## Flounder Face

sweenyite said:


> Xenophobia exists now in America.
> 
> W A L L S


Wanting A Long Lasting Siesta

B R A V O


----------



## steve holchak

Will this thread ever go away


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Wanting A Long Lasting Siesta
> 
> B R A V O


British regular army victorious overnight.

P O P I T


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> British regular army victorious overnight.
> 
> P O P I T


Pepperoni On Pizza Is Tremendous

D O U G H


----------



## sweenyite

steve holchak said:


> Will this thread ever go away


Only if you quit opening it.


----------



## sweenyite

Flounder Face said:


> Pepperoni On Pizza Is Tremendous
> 
> D O U G H


Dogs only understand good handlers.

S T E V E


----------



## steve holchak

Sweenyite thinks elderly virgins exist.


IDIOT...


----------



## I Fall In

steve holchak said:


> Sweenyite thinks elderly virgins exist.
> 
> IDIOT...


 Idiot did insist on twerking.

DANCE


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Idiot did insist on twerking.
> 
> DANCE


Daring answers never concern educators.
I R O N Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Daring answers never concern educators.
> I R O N Y


 I really offend New Yorkers

YANKY


----------



## Sunbeam

i fall in said:


> i really offend new yorkers
> 
> yanky


you and nancy know yoga

twist


----------



## Flounder Face

Sunbeam said:


> you and nancy know yoga
> 
> twist


Terrorists Wreck Istanbul's Secure Terminal

T U R D S


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Terrorists Wreck Istanbul's Secure Terminal
> 
> T U R D S


Turtle udders really don't sag

Blush


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Turtle udders really don't sag
> 
> Blush


Bakers like using sweet honey.

R I B I Y


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Bakers like using sweet honey.
> 
> R I B I Y


Righteous Improvement Begins Inside Yourself

H O P E S


----------



## huntinguy

Hovers over perfectly even surfaces.

S C A R S


----------



## MichaelW

huntinguy said:


> Hovers over perfectly even surfaces.
> 
> S C A R S


Some cars are really shiny.

W A X I T


----------



## huntinguy

MichaelW said:


> Some cars are really shiny.
> 
> W A X I T


Why are xylophones in town

FLUID


----------



## bdub25

Fishing lovers utilize idiotic locations

VALVE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

bdub25 said:


> Fishing lovers utilize idiotic locations
> 
> VALVE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Violent Aliens leave vault empty.

EMPTY


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Violent Aliens leave vault empty.
> 
> EMPTY


Employee Management Positions Thinning Yearly

I D E A S


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Employee Management Positions Thinning Yearly
> 
> I D E A S


I didn't eat anything spicy.

S P I C Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> I didn't eat anything spicy.
> 
> S P I C Y


Special Police indicted criminals yesterday

Crime


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Special Police indicted criminals yesterday
> 
> Crime


Criminals realize indictments mean everything.
T H I N G


----------



## Sunbeam

Reel Time said:


> Criminals realize indictments mean everything.
> T H I N G


The hooker is not going.

pussy


----------



## Ox Eye

Sunbeam said:


> The hooker is not going.
> 
> pussy


Please use sensible selections, yâ€™all

And at your age, too!hwell:


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Criminals realize indictments mean everything.
> T H I N G


Tell him I'm not going.

C L E A N

(Just pretending the above post did not happen....in case it gets deleted) :rotfl:


----------



## huntinguy

Christ loves even at night. 

LOVES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

huntinguy said:


> Christ loves even at night.
> 
> LOVES
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left on vacation early Saturday.

V O L E R


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Left on vacation early Saturday.
> 
> V O L E R


Violent Organizations Leader's Execution Realized

L E A D R


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Face said:


> Violent Organizations Leader's Execution Realized
> 
> L E A D R


 Leave early and drive right.

CARFL


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Leave early and drive right.
> 
> CARFL


 Carcinogens Are Really Freaking Lethal

S M O K E?


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Carcinogens Are Really Freaking Lethal
> 
> S M O K E?


Silly monkeys often keep eating. (I know it's not a question)
S I L L Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Silly monkeys often keep eating. (I know it's not a question)
> S I L L Y


 Swam in Lake Livingston yesterday.

HAPPY


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Swam in Lake Livingston yesterday.
> 
> HAPPY


Ham And Pineapple Pretty Yummy

B U G A R


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Ham And Pineapple Pretty Yummy
> 
> B U G A R


Buzzards usually gather at remains.
I I I I I


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Buzzards usually gather at remains.
> I I I I I


Intelligence information, interesting isn't it

Intel


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Intelligence information, interesting isn't it
> 
> Intel


I never take electricity lightly.

S H O C K


----------



## gigem87

Stupid Houston Oilers Choke Kickoff

AGGIE


----------



## I Fall In

gigem87 said:


> Stupid Houston Oilers Choke Kickoff
> 
> AGGIE


 Aggies go gigem in excess.

HORNS (still unpaid)


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Aggies go gigem in excess.
> 
> HORNS (still unpaid)


Hungry Ornery ******** Need Space

G I V I T


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Hungry Ornery ******** Need Space
> 
> G I V I T


Government involved vacations initiate trouble
B W A A A


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Government involved vacations initiate trouble
> B W A A A


Bubba was an astounding actor.

P O P P E


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Bubba was an astounding actor.
> 
> P O P P E


Poor old pipe polisher exhaled.

PIPER


----------



## Flounder Face

carryyourbooks said:


> Poor old pipe polisher exhaled.
> 
> PIPER


People Injured Protesting Election Results

D U M E T


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Face said:


> People Injured Protesting Election Results
> 
> D U M E T


 Don't underestimate minnows eating turtles.

HNGRY


----------



## Sunbeam

I Fall In said:


> Don't underestimate minnows eating turtles.
> 
> HNGRY


he never got real yellow

color


----------



## Flounder Face

Sunbeam said:


> he never got real yellow
> 
> color


Clinton Orders Lockdown On Rifles

A H E A D


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Clinton Orders Lockdown On Rifles
> 
> A H E A D


Air horns easily achieve decibels

Noise


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Air horns easily achieve decibels
> 
> Noise


No other ignoramus sells emus.
Q Y K V X


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> No other ignoramus sells emus.
> Q Y K V X


Quiet young Kinesiologist valued X-ray

Y E E H A


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Quiet young Kinesiologist valued X-ray
> 
> Y E E H A


 Young energetic experts have arrived.

VOTER


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> Young energetic experts have arrived.
> 
> VOTER


Viagra Opponents Target Erectile Remorse

TAFFY


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Viagra Opponents Target Erectile Remorse
> 
> TAFFY


Truly Affectionate Fido's Feel You.

PEACE


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Truly Affectionate Fido's Feel You.
> 
> PEACE


Prayer exhibits a caring expression.
G O D L Y


----------



## gigem87

Grandma opens door looking yummy!

What the heck is wrong with me today?!?

S M O K E


----------



## I Fall In

gigem87 said:


> Grandma opens door looking yummy!
> 
> What the heck is wrong with me today?!?
> 
> S M O K E


 Smokin Mommas on kayaks exillirate.

LOOKY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Smokin Mommas on kayaks exillirate.
> 
> LOOKY


Launched our only keelboat yesterday.

K E E T S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Launched our only keelboat yesterday.
> 
> K E E T S


Knowing everything essentially tries stoicism.
S T O I C


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Knowing everything essentially tries stoicism.
> S T O I C


 Sow Trout often inhale Croakers.

CROAK


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Knowing everything essentially tries stoicism.
> S T O I C


Some traits openly invite consequences

Trait

ooops


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Sow Trout often inhale Croakers.
> 
> CROAK


Can't really offer anything knowledgeable

Trait

(I think we're back on keel)


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Can't really offer anything knowledgeable
> 
> Trait
> 
> (I think we're back on keel)


The rains ain't in Texas.

W I F E Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> The rains ain't in Texas.
> 
> W I F E Y


 William inhaled five extra yams.

FATSO


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> William inhaled five extra yams.
> 
> FATSO


Fat Albert, the star obese

Obese


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Fat Albert, the star obese
> 
> Obese


One boss expected some experience.

H A G J F - - ( a greenie for getting this one right. )


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> One boss expected some experience.
> 
> H A G J F - - ( a greenie for getting this one right. )


Have A Great July Fourth

E A T I N


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Have A Great July Fourth
> 
> E A T I N


Eat at Tina's in Newton

Yummy


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Eat at Tina's in Newton
> 
> Yummy


Yeast usually Makes Me Yodel

B R E A D


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Yeast usually Makes Me Yodel
> 
> B R E A D


Bears rarely eat a doe.
C K N T Z


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> Bears rarely eat a doe.
> C K N T Z


Carol Keeps Non-Trained Zebras

GIGIT


----------



## Reel Time

essayons75 said:


> Carol Keeps Non-Trained Zebras
> 
> GIGIT


Go inside, get inebriated, Ty
D R U N K


----------



## RAYSOR

Drug running underage nighttime Knights 

P R O U D


----------



## MichaelW

RAYSOR said:


> Drug running underage nighttime Knights
> 
> P R O U D


Please return our unused desks. ( - - A greenie to you Flounder )

A M A R S


----------



## jewfish

MichaelW said:


> Please return our unused desks. ( - - A greenie to you Flounder )
> 
> A M A R S


anyone messing around regrets something

PROUD


----------



## sweenyite

jewfish said:


> anyone messing around regrets something
> 
> PROUD


Perfume rarely outperforms underarm deodorant.

S T I N K


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Perfume rarely outperforms underarm deodorant.
> 
> S T I N K


Such things indicate no knowledge.
L E D G E


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Such things indicate no knowledge.
> L E D G E


Lightning easily displays great energy.

M I Y O N


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Lightning easily displays great energy.
> 
> M I Y O N


 Many insist your opinion's nonsense.

SILLY


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Many insist your opinion's nonsense.
> 
> SILLY


Superb Intelligence Likely Last Years

SMART


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Superb Intelligence Likely Last Years
> 
> SMART


Some marksmen acquire rare talent.
S H O O T


----------



## jewfish

Reel Time said:


> Some marksmen acquire rare talent.
> S H O O T


sometime having opinions offers trouble

Hvcit


----------



## Ox Eye

jewfish said:


> sometime having opinions offers trouble
> 
> Hvcit


Hillary's very criminal intent trivialized

Crook


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Hillary's very criminal intent trivialized
> 
> Crook


Careful review often opens knots.
K N O T S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Careful review often opens knots.
> K N O T S


Knowing nothing often tempts someone..

H A N G H


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Knowing nothing often tempts someone..
> 
> H A N G H


Houston Aeros Needed Goaltending Help

S C O R E


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Houston Aeros Needed Goaltending Help
> 
> S C O R E


Some companies offer retiring early

Yowza


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Some companies offer retiring early
> 
> Yowza


Yesteryear, one wrote, Zero's attacked.

N E W L Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Yesteryear, one wrote, Zero's attacked.
> 
> N E W L Y


 Never expected waves like yesterday's.

WHTCP


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Never expected waves like yesterday's.
> 
> WHTCP


What happens there concerns police.
T R T R I


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> What happens there concerns police.
> T R T R I


Turn right, turn right, immediately

Steer


----------



## Flounder Face

Ox Eye said:


> Turn right, turn right, immediately
> 
> Steer


Substandard Tacos Evacuated Extremely Rapidly

W I P E S


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Substandard Tacos Evacuated Extremely Rapidly
> 
> W I P E S


Will I perhaps earn something.

Z A L D M


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Will I perhaps earn something.
> 
> Z A L D M


Zany Ammo Loads Disintegrate Morons

L I B Z Z


----------



## Sunbeam

OnedayScratch said:


> Zany Ammo Loads Disintegrate Morons
> 
> L I B Z Z


Look Inez Brown Zorro's Zebra!

wormy


----------



## MichaelW

Sunbeam said:


> Look Inez Brown Zorro's Zebra!
> 
> wormy


Working on repairing my Yeti.

C A R Y T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Working on repairing my Yeti.
> 
> C A R Y T


Can anyone repair your tote

Fried


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Can anyone repair your tote
> 
> Fried


 Fried Redfish is extremely delicious.

FORKS


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Fried Redfish is extremely delicious.
> 
> FORKS


Flew over rural Kenya Sunday.

M I C K E


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Flew over rural Kenya Sunday.
> 
> M I C K E


Make it classical kazoo entertainment

Kazoo


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Make it classical kazoo entertainment
> 
> Kazoo


 Killing a zebra often offends.

PCBSS


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Killing a zebra often offends.
> 
> PCBSS


Peace corps builds solid structures.
V A P O R


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Peace corps builds solid structures.
> V A P O R


 Vicious ants prey on Reeltime.

BITES


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Vicious ants prey on Reeltime.
> 
> BITES


But I tried eating Sriracha.

Y U C K Y


----------



## Sunbeam

MichaelW said:


> But I tried eating Sriracha.
> 
> Y U C K Y


Yesterday uncle charlie killed yupon.

brush


----------



## I Fall In

Sunbeam said:


> Yesterday uncle charlie killed yupon.
> 
> brush


 Beginner ******** usually shoot high.

PAPYM


----------



## bdub25

POST A PRAYER YOU MORMOM


SELFY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

bdub25 said:


> POST A PRAYER YOU MORMOM
> 
> SELFY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 She eventually lied for you.

TRUTH


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> She eventually lied for you.
> 
> TRUTH


The real unspoken truth hurts.

S A M B A


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> The real unspoken truth hurts.
> 
> S A M B A


Such answers make birthdays awful.
A W F U L


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Such answers make birthdays awful.
> A W F U L


 A wish for un-dying love.

LUCKY


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> A wish for un-dying love.
> 
> LUCKY


Love Unfortunately Causes Killer Yawns

SLEEP


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Love Unfortunately Causes Killer Yawns
> 
> SLEEP


So lets enjoy eating pie.

O I L E R


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> So lets enjoy eating pie.
> 
> O I L E R


Obstinate infants love eschewing rabble.
R I O T S


----------



## jewfish

Reel Time said:


> Obstinate infants love eschewing rabble.
> R I O T S


restless insomnia on tap sometimes
NIGHT


----------



## MichaelW

jewfish said:


> restless insomnia on tap sometimes
> NIGHT


Nighttime is generally high tide.

N O R T H


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Nighttime is generally high tide.
> 
> N O R T H


 Notice only Republicans take heat?

WRONG


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Notice only Republicans take heat?
> 
> WRONG


What republicans own no guns?
J U D G E


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> What republicans own no guns?
> J U D G E


Jury Unanimously Defends Gorilla's Execution

G O F G R


----------



## MarkU

Groundhogs Only Forage Green Roughage

SPINK


----------



## bdub25

Stop Poaching in Northern Kentucky


BLURB


----------



## I Fall In

bdub25 said:


> Stop Poaching in Northern Kentucky
> 
> BLURB


 Bubba laid under running backhoe.

SHADE


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Bubba laid under running backhoe.
> 
> SHADE


She had a dreadful escort.

O O G L E


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> She had a dreadful escort.
> 
> O O G L E


 Obama obviously gets legal exemption.

CROOK


----------



## Sunbeam

I Fall In said:


> Obama obviously gets legal exemption.
> 
> CROOK


collar ring on our kangaroo.

OOGAH


----------



## OnedayScratch

Sunbeam said:


> collar ring on our kangaroo.
> 
> OOGAH


Obviously Obammy Gropes Aunt Hildabeast

F U N K Y


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Obviously Obammy Gropes Aunt Hildabeast
> 
> F U N K Y


Funky uncle needed kneading yesterday.

K U T G W


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Funky uncle needed kneading yesterday.
> 
> K U T G W


Keep upsetting the game warden.
G A M E S


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Keep upsetting the game warden.
> G A M E S


Generals Always Make Exciting Strategies

B O M B S


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> Generals Always Make Exciting Strategies
> 
> B O M B S


Bring one more beer sir.

B E E R S


----------



## OnedayScratch

sweenyite said:


> Bring one more beer sir.
> 
> B E E R S


Babes Enjoy Early Refreshments Served

P A R T Y


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Babes Enjoy Early Refreshments Served
> 
> P A R T Y


Potatoes and ranch taste yummy.

A A Y S R


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Potatoes and ranch taste yummy.
> 
> A A Y S R


America abhors your Syrian refugees.

S Y R I A


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> America abhors your Syrian refugees.
> 
> S Y R I A


Sorry your Racehorse is Ailing

SORRY


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Sorry your Racehorse is Ailing
> 
> SORRY


So our rookie receiver yielded.

M O P U P


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> So our rookie receiver yielded.
> 
> M O P U P


My only puppy uses pads.
T K Q R A


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> My only puppy uses pads.
> T K Q R A


 The kids quit roaming aimlessly.

POKGO


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> The kids quit roaming aimlessly.
> 
> POKGO


Politicians once kept girls out.

Y O T A L


----------



## RAYSOR

Your on tonight and last 

Y E L P S


----------



## OnedayScratch

RAYSOR said:


> Your on tonight and last
> 
> Y E L P S


You Excel Long Past Some

D R I V E


----------



## Flounder Face

OnedayScratch said:


> You Excel Long Past Some
> 
> D R I V E


 Dang Right I'm Very Exceptional

I R U L E


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Dang Right I'm Very Exceptional
> 
> I R U L E


I really use less energy.

K I T T E


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> I really use less energy.
> 
> K I T T E


 Keep it to the extreme.

ETTIK


----------



## TexasTom

I Fall In said:


> Keep it to the extreme.
> 
> ETTIK


Extremely Tough Terrain Is Kilimanjaro

NJARO


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Extremely Tough Terrain Is Kilimanjaro
> 
> NJARO


Navel jelly arrests rust often.
J E L L Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Navel jelly arrests rust often.
> J E L L Y


 Justice eliminated lazy liberal Yankees.

YLLEJ


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Navel jelly arrests rust often.
> J E L L Y


"Navel jelly"??? LOL why would anyone put jelly in their navel? Nevermind! I don't really want to know. 

Jousting Eventually Leaves Lords Yelling

YELLI

YLLEJ[/QUOTE]

Young Lads Like Energetic Jumping

YELLI


----------



## Flounder Face

TexasTom said:


> "Navel jelly"??? LOL why would anyone put jelly in their navel? Nevermind! I don't really want to know.
> 
> Jousting Eventually Leaves Lords Yelling
> 
> YELLI


 Yelling Eventually Loosens Lords Inhibitions

S C A R Y


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Face said:


> Yelling Eventually Loosens Lords Inhibitions
> 
> S C A R Y


 Steamed clams and roasted yams.

RHYME


----------



## Sunbeam

I Fall In said:


> Steamed clams and roasted yams.
> 
> RHYME


run home you mini elephant

tusks


----------



## MichaelW

Sunbeam said:


> run home you mini elephant
> 
> tusks


Try using some kinky stuff.

C E R T P


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> "Navel jelly"??? LOL why would anyone put jelly in their navel? Nevermind! I don't really want to know.
> 
> Surely you have used it before?


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Try using some kinky stuff.
> 
> C E R T P


Chewy Edible Red Thong Perhaps?

W E I R D


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Chewy Edible Red Thong Perhaps?
> 
> W E I R D


Well, everyone's into Retro diets

Taste


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Well, everyone's into Retro diets
> 
> Taste


 Taters and squash taste excellent.

HNGRY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Taters and squash taste excellent.
> 
> HNGRY


How nice getting rain yesterday. ( not )

G R A V A


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> How nice getting rain yesterday. ( not )
> 
> G R A V A


Getting rain and very appreciative

Dusty


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Getting rain and very appreciative
> 
> Dusty


Dirty underwear smells too yucky.
D I R T Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Dirty underwear smells too yucky.
> D I R T Y


 Did I respond to you?

SLEEP


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Did I respond to you?
> 
> SLEEP


Sleazy Leader Expected Extreme Protection

D O F U S


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Sleazy Leader Expected Extreme Protection
> 
> D O F U S


Did our friend use sunscreen.

M I O Y D


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Did our friend use sunscreen.
> 
> M I O Y D


My inexpensive only yaupon died.
I O U A T


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> My inexpensive only yaupon died.
> I O U A T


Independents Outweigh Usually Adequate Taxpayers

V O T E S


----------



## Sunbeam

OnedayScratch said:


> Independents Outweigh Usually Adequate Taxpayers
> 
> V O T E S


victor only takes easy stuff

carol


----------



## Flounder Face

Sunbeam said:


> victor only takes easy stuff
> 
> carol


Carol's Also Reportedly Overly Lazy

T I M M Y


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Carol's Also Reportedly Overly Lazy
> 
> T I M M Y


The immensely melodious Mozart yodeled.

T O T O T


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> The immensely melodious Mozart yodeled.
> 
> T O T O T


 Take out the overflowing trash.

OBAMA


----------



## Sunbeam

I Fall In said:


> Take out the overflowing trash.
> 
> OBAMA


Anther Bad A** mistake America

mussy


----------



## MichaelW

Sunbeam said:


> Anther Bad A** mistake America
> 
> mussy


Musher used snow shoes yesterday.

T Q I W W


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Musher used snow shoes yesterday.
> 
> T Q I W W


The question is why wuss?

S H O E S


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> The question is why wuss?
> 
> S H O E S


South Houston opens Eugenics school

Fails


----------



## Sunbeam

funny and idiotic lunacy stories

idiot


----------



## TexasTom

Sunbeam said:


> funny and idiotic lunacy stories
> 
> idiot


Ill-Informed Democrats Idolize Obama's Thoughts

ILLIN


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Ill-Informed Democrats Idolize Obama's Thoughts
> 
> ILLIN


Island languages link immigrants nativism.
N A R K O


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Island languages link immigrants nativism.
> N A R K O


Novice Angler Releases Killer Orca

NOVIC


----------



## MarkU

TexasTom said:


> Novice Angler Releases Killer Orca
> 
> NOVIC


Not One Victory Is Credited

VICTY


----------



## Flounder Face

MarkU said:


> Not One Victory Is Credited
> 
> VICTY


Vicious Intercity Crime Threatens Yonkers

M O L E Y


----------



## TexasTom

Flounder Face said:


> Vicious Intercity Crime Threatens Yonkers
> 
> M O L E Y


Most Opossums Love Eating Yams

OPOSS


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Most Opossums Love Eating Yams
> 
> OPOSS


Occasionally, people occupy shanty sanctuaries.
S H A N T


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Occasionally, people occupy shanty sanctuaries.
> S H A N T


Some Harps are Nicely Tuned

HARPS


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Some Harps are Nicely Tuned
> 
> HARPS


Have a really pleasant supper.

P A N D L


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Have a really pleasant supper.
> 
> P A N D L


Prenuptial Agreements Need Dependable Lawyers

C A S H C


----------



## OnedayScratch

Flounder Face said:


> Prenuptial Agreements Need Dependable Lawyers
> 
> C A S H C


Casinos Advance Some Having Crisis

P O K E R


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Casinos Advance Some Having Crisis
> 
> P O K E R


Is that in the Pokemon Go game?

Pray old kneecaps endure running.
P R A Y S


----------



## jewfish

Reel Time said:


> Is that in the Pokemon Go game?
> 
> Pray old kneecaps endure running.
> P R A Y S


pokemon revives a youths sanity

MAYBE


----------



## Flounder Face

jewfish said:


> pokemon revives a youths sanity
> 
> MAYBE


Many A Youth Being Entertained

B O O K S


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Many A Youth Being Entertained
> 
> B O O K S


Bring out other kittens, Sally.
S A L L Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Bring out other kittens, Sally.
> S A L L Y


Saw a lucky lady yesterday.

L U C Y S


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Saw a lucky lady yesterday.
> 
> L U C Y S


 Let's use Carol's yacht Saturday.

FLOAT


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Let's use Carol's yacht Saturday.
> 
> FLOAT


Fish Love Oblivious Anglers Tactics

YACHT


----------



## Flounder Face

OnedayScratch said:


> Fish Love Oblivious Anglers Tactics
> 
> YACHT


You Aint Catching Heavy Trout

T R O F Y


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Face said:


> You Aint Catching Heavy Trout
> 
> T R O F Y


 Terrible rollers over-turned fancy yacht.

WAVES


----------



## Category6

Watching American Values Eroding Systematically 

POTUS


----------



## TexasTom

Category5 said:


> Watching American Values Eroding Systematically
> 
> POTUS


Please Obliterate Tricky Unscrupulous Snakes

UPULO


----------



## Flounder Face

TexasTom said:


> Please Obliterate Tricky Unscrupulous Snakes
> 
> UPULO


Uncanny Persistence Usurps Lazy Outlook

H U S T L


----------



## Sunbeam

Flounder Face said:


> Uncanny Persistence Usurps Lazy Outlook
> 
> H U S T L


Harry uses slow traffic lane

Ozzie


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Uncanny Persistence Usurps Lazy Outlook
> 
> H U S T L


Howard usually sends tasty liquor.

Q U A I B


----------



## MichaelW

Sunbeam said:


> Harry uses slow traffic lane
> 
> Ozzie


Old zany zebras intimidate everyone

Q U A I B


----------



## Sunbeam

MichaelW said:


> Old zany zebras intimidate everyone
> 
> Q U A I B


Quiet under an inverted bucket.

UNDER


----------



## bdub25

Utah never deserved extra radishes

AMINE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earp

bdub25 said:


> Utah never deserved extra radishes
> 
> AMINE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A minute is never enough.

SLEEP


----------



## MichaelW

Earp said:


> A minute is never enough.
> 
> SLEEP


So lets eliminate every poll.

I O T T R


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> So lets eliminate every poll.
> 
> I O T T R


Imagine opportunities to trust Republicans
T R U S T


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> Imagine opportunities to trust Republicans
> T R U S T


Trained Rottweiler's Usually Scare Thieves

M Y D O G


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Trained Rottweiler's Usually Scare Thieves
> 
> M Y D O G


May your days observe greatness

Great


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> May your days observe greatness
> 
> Great


Good readers easily ace test.

Y C A L W


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Good readers easily ace test.
> 
> Y C A L W


You can always lose weight.
L O S E R


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> You can always lose weight.
> L O S E R


Life of service earns retirement

Enjoy


----------



## bdub25

Ox Eye said:


> Life of service earns retirement
> 
> Enjoy


Everyone needs juice of yucca

PLAZA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

bdub25 said:


> Everyone needs juice of yucca
> 
> PLAZA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please leave all zookeepers alone.

Y B C O T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Please leave all zookeepers alone.
> 
> Y B C O T


You better come on time

Scoot


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> You better come on time
> 
> Scoot


 Small Croaker often obliterate Trout.

STIRR


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Small Croaker often obliterate Trout.
> 
> STIRR


Several times I read Revelations.

K U T G W


----------



## bdub25

MichaelW said:


> Several times I read Revelations.
> 
> K U T G W


Keep Using The Green Windex

HIHAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

bdub25 said:


> Keep Using The Green Windex
> 
> HIHAT


Houston is hot at times

Sweat


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Houston is hot at times
> 
> Sweat


Some Women Ease Attitudes Tremendously

T E M P S


----------



## bdub25

OnedayScratch said:


> Some Women Ease Attitudes Tremendously
> 
> T E M P S


The Exlax may produce squirts

SNUFF


----------



## MichaelW

bdub25 said:


> The Exlax may produce squirts
> 
> SNUFF


Some need unlimited french fries.

H W A T T


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Some need unlimited french fries.
> 
> H W A T T


High waders are totally Texas
W A D E R


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> High waders are totally Texas
> W A D E R


Wearing Adult Diapers Explains Rash

O K I E D


----------



## gigem87

Obama's Kin Is Ethiopian Dictator

V O M I T


----------



## MichaelW

gigem87 said:


> Obama's Kin Is Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> V O M I T


Victory often means, It's Teamwork.

H Y G S R


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Victory often means, It's Teamwork.
> 
> H Y G S R


Hitlary's Youth Gauge Sander's Recovery

PAWNS


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> Hitlary's Youth Gauge Sander's Recovery
> 
> PAWNS


 People always whining, never satisfied.

GIMME


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> People always whining, never satisfied.
> 
> GIMME


Gonna invest my money eventually.

T K O L U


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Gonna invest my money eventually.
> 
> T K O L U


 Tough kids often left uneducated.

SLEEP


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Tough kids often left uneducated.
> 
> SLEEP


Socialists Laud Europe's Euros Penniless

B R O K E


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Socialists Laud Europe's Euros Penniless
> 
> B R O K E


Black Rifles often keep evolving.

G A D A T


----------



## bdub25

MichaelW said:


> Black Rifles often keep evolving.
> 
> G A D A T


Giving A Democrat A Ticket

YOLKS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch

bdub25 said:


> Giving A Democrat A Ticket
> 
> YOLKS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're Only Lucky Kissing Squid

SQUID


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> You're Only Lucky Kissing Squid
> 
> SQUID


 She quickly used incompetent democrats.

LIBRL


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> She quickly used incompetent democrats.
> 
> LIBRL


Lighting in basements requires lanterns.
L I G H T


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Lighting in basements requires lanterns.
> L I G H T


 LEOs in Galveston hate tourists.

LEAVE


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> LEOs in Galveston hate tourists.
> 
> LEAVE


Lets eat at Vinney's everybody.

C I H A D


----------



## Goags

MichaelW said:


> Lets eat at Vinney's everybody.
> 
> C I H A D


Circling is hardly a destination

C I R C L


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Circling is hardly a destination
> 
> C I R C L


Certain information readily confirms logic

Logic


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Certain information readily confirms logic
> 
> Logic


Laughing or giggling is critical.
L A U G H


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Laughing or giggling is critical.
> L A U G H


Let all underdogs get help.

T T T O M


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Let all underdogs get help.
> 
> T T T O M


To the top outrages moderators.
A N N O Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> To the top outrages moderators.
> A N N O Y


 Another nitpicking Nancy offended yesterday.

CRYIN


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Another nitpicking Nancy offended yesterday.
> 
> CRYIN


Cannot Refute Your Incessant Nattering

F U N N Y


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Cannot Refute Your Incessant Nattering
> 
> F U N N Y


Found unopened noted novel yesterday.

T W E E D


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Found unopened noted novel yesterday.
> 
> T W E E D


Tsunami Wave Enveloped Everything Dude

J A P A N


----------



## bdub25

Flounder Face said:


> Tsunami Wave Enveloped Everything Dude
> 
> J A P A N


Japanese Associates Pulling American Nickels

SLOPE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

bdub25 said:


> Japanese Associates Pulling American Nickels
> 
> SLOPE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some letters often perplex everyone.

H O W D Y


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Some letters often perplex everyone.
> 
> H O W D Y


How Onedayscratch's Witticisms Developed Yearly

H U M O R


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> How Onedayscratch's Witticisms Developed Yearly
> 
> H U M O R


He unloaded many outstanding relics.

R E L I C


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> He unloaded many outstanding relics.
> 
> R E L I C


 Republicans eat liberal's ice cream.

SHARE


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Republicans eat liberal's ice cream.
> 
> SHARE


Some hats are ridiculously exotic.
Y W Q M E


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Some hats are ridiculously exotic.
> Y W Q M E


 You women questioning my ethics?

VRYLO


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> You women questioning my ethics?
> 
> VRYLO


Virtual reality yields little options

Yield


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Virtual reality yields little options
> 
> Yield


You invested every last dime ?

I G O W A


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> You invested every last dime ?
> 
> I G O W A


I go often, wading alone.

W A D E R


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> I go often, wading alone.
> 
> W A D E R


Why are dogs eating radishes?
R F V C I


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Why are dogs eating radishes?
> R F V C I


Fred's favorite vice, chocolate icing.

T A R G E


----------



## Ox Eye

*R* F V C I



MichaelW said:


> Fred's favorite vice, chocolate icing.
> 
> (Clearly Michael's eyesight is failing, but I vote we allow the error without penalty.)
> 
> T A R G E


The argument really got entertaining

Argue


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> *R* F V C I
> 
> The argument really got entertaining
> 
> Argue


 All radical guys usually explode.

KBOOM


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> *R* F V C I
> 
> The argument really got entertaining
> 
> Argue


All Republican Governors Understand Ethics

ETHIC


----------



## Sunbeam

TexasTom said:


> All Republican Governors Understand Ethics
> 
> ETHIC


ethics through Hillary is crazy

crook


----------



## MichaelW

Sunbeam said:


> ethics through Hillary is crazy
> 
> crook


Crazy rebels often oversee killings.

B T W A T


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Crazy rebels often oversee killings.
> 
> B T W A T


Seeing Hildabeast and BTWAT in the same post made me chuckle there for a sec....

Barry Throws ****** A Tantrum

CHILD


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Seeing Hildabeast and BTWAT in the same post made me chuckle there for a sec....
> 
> Barry Throws ****** A Tantrum
> 
> Didn't think about that when I posted it. What I was thinking was -
> 
> Back to work again tomorrow.


----------



## Duckchasr

OnedayScratch said:


> Seeing Hildabeast and BTWAT in the same post made me chuckle there for a sec....
> 
> Barry Throws ****** A Tantrum
> 
> CHILD


Interesting game. 
Chain Hillary In Locked Dungeon!:texasflag
GHAFD


----------



## dbarham

Duckchasr said:


> Interesting game.
> Chain Hillary In Locked Dungeon!:texasflag
> GHAFD


Go Head And Forget Democrats

QZXVS


----------



## sweenyite

dbarham said:


> Go Head And Forget Democrats
> 
> QZXVS


Quickly zapping x-rays, verifying solidity.

Z A P P S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Quickly zapping x-rays, verifying solidity.
> 
> Z A P P S


Zebras Always Present Plenty Stripes

ARBEZ


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Zebras Always Present Plenty Stripes
> 
> ARBEZ


Are ravenous birds eating Zander.

P O P I K


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Are ravenous birds eating Zander.
> 
> P O P I K


 Please OH Please indict Killary

PRISN


----------



## Ox Eye

In fairness to I Fall In at an earlier date...


I Fall In said:


> All radical guys usually explode.
> 
> KBOOM


Kittenâ€™s birth occurred on Monday

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program
******


I Fall In said:


> Please OH Please indict Killary
> 
> PRISN


Presidential realism is seriously needed

Trump


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> In fairness to I Fall In at an earlier date...
> 
> Kittenâ€™s birth occurred on Monday
> 
> And now, back to our regularly scheduled program
> ******
> 
> Presidential realism is seriously needed
> 
> Trump


Texas' Republics Usher Many Patience.

TEXIT


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Texas' Republics Usher Many Patience.
> 
> TEXIT


Try explaining Xylyl in text.

C R A Z E


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Try explaining Xylyl in text.
> 
> C R A Z E


Cajuns Rarely Ate Zebra Etouffe

CAJUN


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Cajuns Rarely Ate Zebra Etouffe
> 
> CAJUN


Created a jackpot using nickels.

B T W A C


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Created a jackpot using nickels.
> 
> B T W A C


Best times were at camp

Scout


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Best times were at camp
> 
> Scout


So, can one undo temptation.

D L T O S


----------



## Sunbeam

MichaelW said:


> So, can one undo temptation.
> 
> D L T O S


Don't let the others see

other


----------



## I Fall In

Sunbeam said:


> Don't let the others see
> 
> other


 Obama the hater encourages racism.

DVISN


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Obama the hater encourages racism.
> 
> DVISN


Doesn't voter identification sound necessary

Valid


----------



## had2reg

Ox Eye said:


> Doesn't voter identification sound necessary
> 
> Valid


Violent Aliens Land In Detroit.

Bogus.


----------



## Flounder Face

had2reg said:


> Violent Aliens Land In Detroit.
> 
> Bogus.


Benign Organisms Growing Under Skin

F L E S H


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Benign Organisms Growing Under Skin
> 
> F L E S H


Fires left each state hurting.

Y K A A H


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Fires left each state hurting.
> 
> Y K A A H


Your kids are awful hooligans

Awful


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Your kids are awful hooligans
> 
> Awful


A wise friend usually leads.

H A G T T


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> A wise friend usually leads.
> 
> H A G T T


Humidity Always Greets Tampa Tourists

APMAT


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Humidity Always Greets Tampa Tourists
> 
> APMAT


All people must advance truth

Truth


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> All people must advance truth
> 
> Truth


The real ugly truth hurts.

H A G D T


----------



## steve holchak

MichaelW said:


> The real ugly truth hurts.
> 
> H A G D T


Had a good day today.

P R I S M


----------



## OnedayScratch

steve holchak said:


> Had a good day today.
> 
> P R I S M


Patron Raised Is Superior Margaritas

M U C H O


----------



## Ox Eye

OnedayScratch said:


> Patron Raised Is Superior Margaritas
> 
> M U C H O


Momma used chicken helper often

Momma


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Momma used chicken helper often
> 
> Momma


Mother Once Made Meringue Awesome

C A J U N


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Mother Once Made Meringue Awesome
> 
> C A J U N


Could a jumper use netting.

O R D E R


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Could a jumper use netting.
> 
> O R D E R


 Overweight ******* died eating rumproast.

OBESE


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Overweight ******* died eating rumproast.
> 
> OBESE


 Only Bees Eat Sugar Exclusively

N E C T R


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Only Bees Eat Sugar Exclusively
> 
> N E C T R


Never expected crime to return.

L A W Y R


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Never expected crime to return.
> 
> L A W Y R


Laughing Aloud With Your Reply

N A I V E


----------



## OnedayScratch

Flounder Face said:


> Laughing Aloud With Your Reply
> 
> N A I V E


Nobel Animals Imitate Various Equestrians

ZEBRA


----------



## Ox Eye

OnedayScratch said:


> Nobel Animals Imitate Various Equestrians
> 
> ZEBRA


Zesty evening breezes refreshes all

Windy


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Zesty evening breezes refreshes all
> 
> Windy


Windy in North Dakota yesterday.

C Y T I A


----------



## Palerider

MichaelW said:


> Windy in North Dakota yesterday.
> 
> C Y T I A


Can You Tell I'm African

O B A M A


----------



## I Fall In

Palerider said:


> Can You Tell I'm African
> 
> O B A M A


 Oh Boy, a million aliens.

ILEGL


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Oh Boy, a million aliens.
> 
> ILEGL


I like eating grilled lamb.

C Y H M N


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> I like eating grilled lamb.
> 
> C Y H M N


Can you hear me now

Hello


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Can you hear me now
> 
> Hello


 How everyone likes living offended?

PANSY


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> How everyone likes living offended?
> 
> PANSY


Phelps Accepted Noteworthy Silver Yesterday

N O G L D


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Phelps Accepted Noteworthy Silver Yesterday
> 
> N O G L D


No older gentlemen live dangerously.
O Y R N F


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> No older gentlemen live dangerously.
> O Y R N F


Ollie, your really not funny.

I P T G A


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Ollie, your really not funny.
> 
> I P T G A


I predicted the great avalanche.

THRTH


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> I predicted the great avalanche.
> 
> THRTH


Transylvania Horror Reportedly Tremendous Hoax

G T C H A


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Transylvania Horror Reportedly Tremendous Hoax
> 
> G T C H A


Good things can happen anytime.

W T K P B


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Wow.. that keeps popping balloons. 

C E T P J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

Copano/Aransas said:


> Wow.. that keeps popping balloons.
> 
> C E T P J


Certainly everyone tells private jokes

Laugh


----------



## jewfish

Ox Eye said:


> Certainly everyone tells private jokes
> 
> Laugh


Lonely ***holes unknowingly give hate

THINK


----------



## MichaelW

jewfish said:


> Lonely ***holes unknowingly give hate
> 
> THINK


The hope I never knew.

F I A G H


----------



## CRGR

Fishing Is Always Getting Hooked

TGBTG


----------



## Copano/Aransas

CRGR said:


> Fishing Is Always Getting Hooked
> 
> TGBTG


The ground before the groundbreaking.

F T M I G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags

Copano/Aransas said:


> The ground before the groundbreaking.
> 
> F T M I G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fear that might invite groans

G R O A N


----------



## Ox Eye

Goags said:


> Fear that might invite groans
> 
> G R O A N


Great resale on Asian Nukes

Kapow


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Great resale on Asian Nukes
> 
> Kapow


Knew a pair of warriors.

D T C W A


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Knew a pair of warriors.
> 
> D T C W A


Democrats tried condemning white America.

D C R A T


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Democrats tried condemning white America.
> 
> D C R A T


 Democrats creating racism are traitors.

POSRB


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I Fall In said:


> Democrats creating racism are traitors.
> 
> POSRB


Politics or socialist radical bigots.

B I G O T


----------



## MichaelW

Copano/Aransas said:


> Politics or socialist radical bigots.
> 
> B I G O T


Believe I'll get one too.

T O P S Y


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Believe I'll get one too.
> 
> T O P S Y


Took one penicillin shot yesterday. sad3sm :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

G O N O R


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Took one penicillin shot yesterday. sad3sm :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Greed Often Nets Only Remorse
> 
> GREED


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> sweenyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took one penicillin shot yesterday. sad3sm :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Greed Often Nets Only Remorse
> 
> GREED
> 
> 
> 
> Go Right every election day
> 
> Smart
Click to expand...


----------



## no mas feech heads

Ox Eye said:


> TexasTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Right every election day
> 
> Smart
> 
> 
> 
> Same morons always repeat trouble
> 
> Pokey
Click to expand...


----------



## OnedayScratch

no mas feech heads said:


> Ox Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same morons always repeat trouble
> 
> Pokey
> 
> 
> 
> People Only Keep Empty Yesterday's
> 
> D R E A M
Click to expand...


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> no mas feech heads said:
> 
> 
> 
> People Only Keep Empty Yesterday's
> 
> D R E A M
> 
> 
> 
> Do runners earn any money.
> 
> W T O O T
Click to expand...


----------



## Reel Time

Women take out our trash
M B S A P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> Women take out our trash
> M B S A P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maple Brown Syrup And Pancakes

B F A S T


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Women take out our trash
> M B S A P


Must be soon as possible

Quick


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Maple Brown Syrup And Pancakes
> 
> B F A S T


Broiled fish and some taters.

T S G T M


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Broiled fish and some taters.
> 
> T S G T M


 Try some Gulp tomorrow morning.

CATCH


----------



## bdub25

Try some Gulp tomorrow morning.

CATCH

Can Anyone Teach Children Humility

CHRIS


----------



## Reel Time

bdub25 said:


> Try some Gulp tomorrow morning.
> 
> CATCH
> 
> Can Anyone Teach Children Humility
> 
> CHRIS


Can handouts raise illegal's status?
W O R R Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Can handouts raise illegal's status?
> W O R R Y


Worked on road repairs yesterday.

S O A K S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Worked on road repairs yesterday.
> 
> S O A K S


Sale on all kitchen stuff

Stuff


----------



## Profish00

Sit tight you fn fool

start


----------



## TexasTom

Profish00 said:


> Sit tight you fn fool
> 
> start


Small Trout are Rarely Trophies

QUICK (this was skipped over a page back)


----------



## Duckboys42

Quiet, Uakari in can kill. That swas a tough one..

TEXAS


----------



## TexasTom

Duckboys42 said:


> Quiet, Uakari in can kill. That swas a tough one..
> 
> TEXAS


Truly, Extraneous Xrays Are Superfluous

YLURT


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Truly, Extraneous Xrays Are Superfluous
> 
> YLURT


You love using rightful terminology.
W O R D S


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> You love using rightful terminology.
> W O R D S


 Words of Reverend demand silence.

CHRCH


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Words of Reverend demand silence.
> 
> CHRCH


Can he really can halibut.

C Y T A C


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Can he really can halibut.
> 
> C Y T A C


Can you teach art class?

S K O O L


----------



## OnedayScratch

sweenyite said:


> Can you teach art class?
> 
> S K O O L


Skinny Kinesiologist Often Overlook Lard

B A C O N


----------



## gigem87

Breakfast Arthroshlorosis Coronary Oncologist Neurologist 

G H O S T


----------



## sweenyite

gigem87 said:


> Breakfast Arthroshlorosis Coronary Oncologist Neurologist
> 
> G H O S T


Good hosts offer sweet tea.

S O U T H


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Good hosts offer sweet tea.
> 
> S O U T H


Singing OffKey Unravels True Harmony

UNRAV


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Singing OffKey Unravels True Harmony
> 
> UNRAV


Uncle Nate readily ate venison.

B B P A B


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Uncle Nate readily ate venison.
> 
> B B P A B


Bass, Bream, Perch, and Bluecats

BREAM


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Bass, Bream, Perch, and Bluecats
> 
> BREAM


 Big rumps excite all men.

LOOKY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Big rumps excite all men.
> 
> LOOKY


Laying on our kinfolks yacht.

H A G S A


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Laying on our kinfolks yacht.
> 
> H A G S A


Having another great summer, all

Great


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Having another great summer, all
> 
> Great


Gotta reach East Africa tomorrow.

J F T A B


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Gotta reach East Africa tomorrow.
> 
> J F T A B


Just Flap Those Arms Buddy

W O R K S


----------



## TexasTom

Flounder Face said:


> Just Flap Those Arms Buddy
> 
> W O R K S


Working on Reaching Kenya Soon

KENYA


----------



## Palerider

TexasTom said:


> Working on Reaching Kenya Soon
> 
> KENYA


Kurdistan Ends North Yemen Alliance

YEMEN


----------



## TexasTom

Palerider said:


> Kurdistan Ends North Yemen Alliance
> 
> YEMEN


Your Egotism Means Excessive Narcissism

EGOTI


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Your Egotism Means Excessive Narcissism
> 
> EGOTI


Everyone's got one trip included.

T Y H M T


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Everyone's got one trip included.
> 
> T Y H M T


Truly You Have Mother-in-law Trouble!!!!

INLAW


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Truly You Have Mother-in-law Trouble!!!!
> 
> INLAW


Inlaws never loaded a wagon.

LAZYS


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Inlaws never loaded a wagon.
> 
> LAZYS


Looking At Zeitgeists Youtube Stuff

G E I S T


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Looking At Zeitgeists Youtube Stuff
> 
> G E I S T


Get everyone interested some tickets.

W L W S A


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Get everyone interested some tickets.
> 
> W L W S A


What Language We Speaking Again?

K I N G S


----------



## TexasTom

Flounder Face said:


> What Language We Speaking Again?
> 
> K I N G S


Kayakers Iced Nine Giant Specks

TNAIG


----------



## sweenyite

TexasTom said:


> Kayakers Iced Nine Giant Specks
> 
> TNAIG


Their newest ale is good!

B E E R S


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Their newest ale is good!
> 
> B E E R S


Beavers Enjoy Eating Raw Sycamore

SPRUC


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Beavers Enjoy Eating Raw Sycamore
> 
> SPRUC


Some politicians really upset citizens.

H T R T A


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Some politicians really upset citizens.
> 
> H T R T A


Having to rationalize takes artistry.
I R Y D C


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Having to rationalize takes artistry.
> I R Y D C


Inspectors raided your dirty cafÃ©.

S L I M E


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Inspectors raided your dirty cafÃ©.
> 
> S L I M E


So lets include my equation.

G T P G T


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> So lets include my equation.
> 
> G T P G T


Gracious talk prepares godly throngs.
G R A C E


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Gracious talk prepares godly throngs.
> G R A C E


 God runs a celestial empire.

BLESS


----------



## gigem87

Big Ladyfish Eat Smelly Shrimp

F U S E D


----------



## MichaelW

gigem87 said:


> Big Ladyfish Eat Smelly Shrimp
> 
> F U S E D


Found under some earthen dams.

J F B T E


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Found under some earthen dams.
> 
> J F B T E


Just Flew Back This Evening

T I R E D


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Just Flew Back This Evening
> 
> T I R E D


The irate remark ended discussion

Ended


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> The irate remark ended discussion
> 
> Ended


Endless Nonsense Dialogue Elicits Drowsiness

LOGUE


----------



## george59

Puppies Yelp More After Dark.

BKLWT


----------



## george59

Lets Order Green Uniform Everyday

My bad I didn't go to last page. Sorry

Here is another is you all want to continue.


----------



## george59

Dtyra


----------



## travis0611

Hardhead59 said:


> Puppies Yelp More After Dark.
> 
> BKLWT


Blue kites like white twine.

TRNLH


----------



## reb

travis0611 said:


> Blue kites like white twine.
> 
> TRNLH


Trump releases new Latino headlines

SDEFY


----------



## JakeNeil

reb said:


> Trump releases new Latino headlines
> 
> SDEFY


Sugar Daddy Ended Funding Yesterday.

Daddy


----------



## I Fall In

JakeNeil said:


> Sugar Daddy Ended Funding Yesterday.
> 
> Daddy


 Ducking and dodging duties yesterday.

HIDIN


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Ducking and dodging duties yesterday.
> 
> HIDIN


Here is definitely informational news

Rerun


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Ducking and dodging duties yesterday.
> 
> HIDIN


How is Denver in November.

G T T A T


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> How is Denver in November.
> 
> G T T A T


Got Those Temps Alaskans Treasure

C O O L D


----------



## Ox Eye

Flounder Face said:


> Got Those Temps Alaskans Treasure
> 
> C O O L D


Count on old loyal dogs

(Now, here's a missed rerun.)

Rerun


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

Ox Eye said:


> Count on old loyal dogs
> 
> (Now, here's a missed rerun.)
> 
> Rerun


Rare elephants run until noon

TAZER


----------



## TexasTom

Eat Sleep Fish said:


> Rare elephants run until noon
> 
> TAZER


Typically, Are Zebras Excellent Runners?

TYPIC


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Typically, Are Zebras Excellent Runners?
> 
> TYPIC


That Yeti produces ice cubes.

CHILL


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> That Yeti produces ice cubes.
> 
> CHILL


Could he include legitimate limits.

J A H F V


----------



## carryyourbooks

MichaelW said:


> Could he include legitimate limits.
> 
> J A H F V


Just about had fishing victory.

KATYF


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Just about had fishing victory.
> 
> KATYF


 Kayaks appeal to young fisherpeople(PC)

PCBIA


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Kayaks appeal to young fisherpeople(PC)
> 
> PCBIA


Point, Curse, Belittle, Innate Audiences

SMILE


----------



## gigem87

Sunday Means I Lose Everything

FRITZ


----------



## I Fall In

gigem87 said:


> Sunday Means I Lose Everything
> 
> FRITZ


 Football ready, in the zone!

TPTCW


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Football ready, in the zone!
> 
> TPTCW


To protect them, call warden.

T H T M L


----------



## RAYSOR

The humidity tonight might linger

A L P G R


----------



## sweenyite

RAYSOR said:


> The humidity tonight might linger
> 
> A L P G R


After long patrols, grunts recreate.

G R U N T


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> After long patrols, grunts recreate.
> 
> G R U N T


General's radio uses new technology.

H A G C T


----------



## Palerider

MichaelW said:


> General's radio uses new technology.
> 
> H A G C T


Had A Great Cigar Today

CIGAR


----------



## I Fall In

Palerider said:


> Had A Great Cigar Today
> 
> CIGAR


 Can I get a reason?

XCUSE


----------



## gigem87

Xylophones Create Unusually Silly Echoes

STORM


----------



## MichaelW

gigem87 said:


> Xylophones Create Unusually Silly Echoes
> 
> STORM


Should the order really matter.

H Y G G F


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Should the order really matter.
> 
> H Y G G F


Have you got great friends

Enjoy


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Have you got great friends
> 
> Enjoy


Excellent Ninjas Jump Over You

NINJA


----------



## OnedayScratch

TexasTom said:


> Excellent Ninjas Jump Over You
> 
> NINJA


Nine Inch Nails Jingle Amusingly

ROCKS


----------



## TexasTom

OnedayScratch said:


> Nine Inch Nails Jingle Amusingly
> 
> ROCKS


Rugged Old Cowboys Know Stallions

RUGGE


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Rugged Old Cowboys Know Stallions
> 
> RUGGE


Rounding up golden goose eggs ?

T T M T L


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Rounding up golden goose eggs ?
> 
> T T M T L


 The top man totally lied.

PRGRY


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> The top man totally lied.
> 
> PRGRY


Police raided gambling resort yesterday.

T H T G O


----------



## Palerider

MichaelW said:


> Police raided gambling resort yesterday.
> 
> T H T G O


They Had To Get Out

HOGGS


----------



## carryyourbooks

Palerider said:


> They Had To Get Out
> 
> HOGGS


He obviously got good stuff.

DEERS


----------



## steve holchak

carryyourbooks said:


> He obviously got good stuff.
> 
> DEERS


Drivers, especially elderly,really stink.

LABORD


----------



## MichaelW

steve holchak said:


> Drivers, especially elderly,really stink.
> 
> LABORD


 Steve, I guess we get our choice of the first 5 or the last five letters. Lets go with the first 5.

Laughing at big Ostrich running.

G W H A C


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Steve, I guess we get our choice of the first 5 or the last five letters. Lets go with the first 5.
> 
> Laughing at big Ostrich running.
> 
> G W H A C


God Watches His Awesome Creation

CREAT


----------



## peckerwood

TexasTom said:


> God Watches His Awesome Creation
> 
> CREAT


Can't really eat another taco.

M M U R V


----------



## MichaelW

peckerwood said:


> Can't really eat another taco.
> 
> M M U R V


Made my upscale recreational vehicle.

T W A D O


----------



## ossnap

MichaelW said:


> Made my upscale recreational vehicle.
> 
> T W A D O


Today we all drive Ostriches.

O N I H R


----------



## tpool

ossnap said:


> Today we all drive Ostriches.
> 
> O N I H R


 Oh NOW I Have Respect

Y A L I C


----------



## TexasTom

tpool said:


> Oh NOW I Have Respect
> 
> Y A L I C


You're Acting Like A Child

DLIHC


----------



## carryyourbooks

tpool said:


> Oh NOW I Have Respect
> 
> Y A L I C





TexasTom said:


> You're Acting Like A Child
> 
> DLIHC


FAIL................

Does Larry include hunting classes?

FAILS


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> FAIL................
> 
> Does Larry include hunting classes?
> 
> FAILS


 Finally an interesting life starts.

HURRU


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Finally an interesting life starts.
> 
> HURRU


Her unreasonable recollection requires unreasonableness.
U N R E A


----------



## TexasTom

Carryyourbooks is correct, I FAILED!!! There's a first time for everything! :walkingsm Allow me to fix:
Quote:
Originally Posted by *tpool*  
_Oh NOW I Have Respect

Y A L I C_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TexasTom*  
_You're Acting Like A Child

DLIHC_

FAIL................
YALIC

Y'all Are Like Immature Children!



Reel Time said:


> Her unreasonable recollection requires unreasonableness.
> U N R E A


Usually Normal Review Ensures Accuracy

EVIEW


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Carryyourbooks is correct, I FAILED!!! There's a first time for everything! :walkingsm Allow me to fix:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpool*
> _Oh NOW I Have Respect
> 
> Y A L I C_
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexasTom*
> _You're Acting Like A Child
> 
> DLIHC_
> 
> FAIL................
> YALIC
> 
> Y'all Are Like Immature Children!
> 
> Usually Normal Review Ensures Accuracy
> 
> EVIEW


Every victory is ending war.

G W G P T


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Every victory is ending war.
> 
> G W G P T


 Gonna wade Galveston, possibly tomorrow.

WADIN


----------



## jewfish

I Fall In said:


> Gonna wade Galveston, possibly tomorrow.
> 
> WADIN


What a day in neoprene

TROUT


----------



## MichaelW

jewfish said:


> What a day in neoprene
> 
> TROUT


The rain often upsets tourists.

A Y B H T


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> The rain often upsets tourists.
> 
> A Y B H T


Are You Boys Hunting Turkeys?

URKEY


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> Are You Boys Hunting Turkeys?
> 
> URKEY


Usually, Randy kills every year.

FBALL


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> Usually, Randy kills every year.
> 
> FBALL


Festive ballets are lively ladies
L I V E L


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Festive ballets are lively ladies
> L I V E L


Lately I've viewed every lake.

H A G D H


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Lately I've viewed every lake.
> 
> H A G D H


Has Almighty God Demanded Holiness

Hell Always Gets Devastingly Hot

HOLIN


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Has Almighty God Demanded Holiness
> 
> Hell Always Gets Devastingly Hot
> 
> HOLIN


 Holding off lions in Nigeria.

LUNCH


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Holding off lions in Nigeria.
> 
> LUNCH


Lions, using nighttime, create havoc.

H A G S A


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Lions, using nighttime, create havoc.
> 
> H A G S A


Had A Great Saturday Afternoon

RNOON


----------



## I Fall In

TexasTom said:


> Had A Great Saturday Afternoon
> 
> RNOON


 Richards never offer opportunities, never.

NOTHN


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Richards never offer opportunities, never.
> 
> NOTHN


Now, only Texas has Ninja's.

H C I T F


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Now, only Texas has Ninja's.
> 
> H C I T F


Hot Chocolate Is Truly Fattening

YLURT


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Hot Chocolate Is Truly Fattening
> 
> YLURT


You learn using reliable techniques

Using


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> You learn using reliable techniques
> 
> Using


Unicorn Sighting Is Never Genuine

GENUI


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Unicorn Sighting Is Never Genuine
> 
> GENUI


Greet each new Unicorn individually.

C Y B I N


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Greet each new Unicorn individually.
> 
> C Y B I N


 Could you believe in nonsense?

RUMOR


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Could you believe in nonsense?
> 
> RUMOR


Rich Uncle's money obliges retirement

Uncle


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Rich Uncle's money obliges retirement
> 
> Uncle


Unknowingly, new couples live extravagantly.
I N G L Y


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Unknowingly, new couples live extravagantly.
> I N G L Y


I needlessly got lost yesterday.

L B N I F


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> I needlessly got lost yesterday.
> 
> L B N I F


Let's buy new inventory Friday

Quick


----------



## sweenyite

Ox Eye said:


> Let's buy new inventory Friday
> 
> Quick


Quit undressing in Carol's kitchen! :rotfl:

C R E E P


----------



## oc_steve

sweenyite said:


> Quit undressing in Carol's kitchen! :rotfl:
> 
> C R E E P


Creep rode every elephant, personally.

M O N D O


----------



## MichaelW

oc_steve said:


> Creep rode every elephant, personally.
> 
> M O N D O


Make one new department only.

M O N C T


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Make one new department only.
> 
> M O N C T


Money often negates critical thinking

Hurry


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Money often negates critical thinking
> 
> Hurry


Happy Unicorns Run Rampant Yearly

RAMPA


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Happy Unicorns Run Rampant Yearly
> 
> RAMPA


Removed a mad personal assistant.

D Y R A F


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Removed a mad personal assistant.
> 
> D Y R A F


 Do you refrigerate apples frequently?

APPLE


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Do you refrigerate apples frequently?
> 
> APPLE


Applied police policies lessen emergencies

Apply


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Applied police policies lessen emergencies
> 
> Apply


Apparently, People Prefer Large Yards!

YARDS


----------



## Palerider

TexasTom said:


> Apparently, People Prefer Large Yards!
> 
> YARDS


Your Aardvark Really Does Stink

STINK


----------



## gigem87

Smart Teams Ice Nervous Kickers

BRONC


----------



## TexasTom

gigem87 said:


> Smart Teams Ice Nervous Kickers
> 
> BRONC


Bull Riders Often Need Crutches

NNEED


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

TexasTom said:


> Bull Riders Often Need Crutches
> 
> NNEED


Not now everyone else delayed.

SPUDS


----------



## MichaelW

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Not now everyone else delayed.
> 
> SPUDS


Some people use dark shades.

H T C O V


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Some people use dark shades.
> 
> H T C O V


Hot Tamales Confuse Older Vegetarians

TAMAL


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Hot Tamales Confuse Older Vegetarians
> 
> TAMAL


Troubled airplane makes aquatic landing

Splat


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Troubled airplane makes aquatic landing
> 
> Splat


 Sully perfected landing at touchdown.

AHERO


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Sully perfected landing at touchdown.
> 
> AHERO


A Hero easily remembers others.

I C R T D


----------



## Capt. Hooky

MichaelW said:


> A Hero easily remembers others.
> 
> I C R T D


 Ice Cold Roadie To Drink

BOATS


----------



## TexasTom

Capt. Hooky said:


> Ice Cold Roadie To Drink
> 
> BOATS


Bass Often Attempt Topwater Strikes

TOPWA


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Bass Often Attempt Topwater Strikes
> 
> TOPWA


To outdoor people ,waters' adventure !

R T T H F


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> To outdoor people ,waters' adventure !
> 
> R T T H F


Real tough thugs hate feds
T O U G H


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Real tough thugs hate feds
> T O U G H


Tournament opens under gray heavens

Cover


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Tournament opens under gray heavens
> 
> Cover


Could our vessel ever recover.

D F O F A


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Could our vessel ever recover.
> 
> D F O F A


 Dentist fingers obliterated after attack.

BITES


----------



## Ox Eye

i fall in said:


> dentist fingers obliterated after attack.


Fail

d f o *f* a


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> BITES


Better ideas take educated smarts

Ideas


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Better ideas take educated smarts
> 
> Ideas


I didn't eat any snails.

E S C A R


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> I didn't eat any snails.
> 
> E S C A R


Everyone should carry a revolver.

T X L T C


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Everyone should carry a revolver.
> 
> T X L T C


That Xerox Left Tiny Creases

XEROX


----------



## gigem87

X-ray Early Recordings Of Xylophones 

VOTER


----------



## OnedayScratch

gigem87 said:


> X-ray Early Recordings Of Xylophones
> 
> VOTER


Volatile Oligarchy Teams Early Resentment

RELAX


----------



## TexasTom

OnedayScratch said:


> Volatile Oligarchy Teams Early Resentment
> 
> RELAX


Really Enjoy Laughing at Xenophobes

EALLY


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Really Enjoy Laughing at Xenophobes
> 
> EALLY


Every artist likes lilly yellow.

Y E L L O


----------



## TexasTom

MichaelW said:


> Every artist likes lilly yellow.
> 
> Y E L L O


Your Energetic Lab Loves Outings

GETIC


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Your Energetic Lab Loves Outings
> 
> GETIC


Great entertainment takes intelligent co-writers.
G R E A T


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Great entertainment takes intelligent co-writers.
> 
> G R E A T


Good reactions eliminate actual trouble

Quick


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Good reactions eliminate actual trouble
> 
> Quick


Quit using inept college kickers.

I N A C R


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Quit using inept college kickers.
> 
> I N A C R


It's not all clear really

Vague


----------



## carryyourbooks

Ox Eye said:


> It's not all clear really
> 
> Vague


Viagra ain't gonna undo erections.

CLINT


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> Viagra ain't gonna undo erections.
> 
> CLINT


Corporate likes invading new territory.

H O W D Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Corporate likes invading new territory.
> 
> H O W D Y


Helped out with driving yesterday.

D I N E S


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Helped out with driving yesterday.
> 
> D I N E S


Dinner is nasty every Saturday.

Y U C K Y


----------



## TexasTom

sweenyite said:


> Dinner is nasty every Saturday.
> 
> Y U C K Y


Your Unruly Child Keeps Yelling

LLING


----------



## MichaelW

TexasTom said:


> Your Unruly Child Keeps Yelling
> 
> LLING


Less loving is never good.

M B I B M


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Less loving is never good.
> 
> M B I B M


Malevolent burritos invite bad memories

Oowee


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Malevolent burritos invite bad memories
> 
> Oowee


Owls often win eagle encounters.
E A G L E


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Owls often win eagle encounters.
> E A G L E


Each assistant gets less efficient.

M N D T M


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Each assistant gets less efficient.
> 
> M N D T M


Many nations display terrible morals

Moral


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Many nations display terrible morals
> 
> Moral


Man once rode a llama.

L L A M A


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Man once rode a llama.
> 
> L L A M A


 Lady Luck always makes amends.

LUCKY


----------



## RAYSOR

Lucky unions can keep you

Manly


----------



## MichaelW

RAYSOR said:


> Lucky unions can keep you
> 
> Manly


Met a nice lady yesterday.

M T S S B


----------



## RAYSOR

My tomato seeds sure burned

A P P L E


----------



## Ox Eye

RAYSOR said:


> My tomato seeds sure burned
> 
> A P P L E


Awesome people post lovely emails

Email


----------



## TexasTom

Ox Eye said:


> Awesome people post lovely emails
> 
> Email


Egotistical Males Are Inciting Looting

EGOTI


----------



## Ox Eye

TexasTom said:


> Egotistical Males Are Inciting Looting
> 
> EGOTI


Ego governs only the ignorant

Bnonb


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Ego governs only the ignorant
> 
> Bnonb


By now only nitwits believe

T E C I N


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> By now only nitwits believe
> 
> T E C I N


Touchy egos can ignite nastiness.
T O U C H


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Touchy egos can ignite nastiness.
> T O U C H


 That's one untrustworthy cat hider.:biggrin: (Sorry that was too easy)

APRIL


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> That's one untrustworthy cat hider.:biggrin: (Sorry that was too easy)
> 
> APRIL


Another personal risk is looming.

I T O E A


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Another personal risk is looming.
> 
> I T O E A


It's the only Earth available

Earth


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> It's the only Earth available
> 
> Earth


Eating a rat's tongue- hideous!
R A T T S


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Eating a rat's tongue- hideous!
> R A T T S


Rage Against The Tyrannosaurus Smurfs

G I A N T


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> Rage Against The Tyrannosaurus Smurfs
> 
> G I A N T


Go inside and negotiate together.

P E A C E


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Go inside and negotiate together.
> 
> P E A C E


People expect a choice eventually.

H A G G R


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> People expect a choice eventually.
> 
> H A G G R


Have Another Gas Guzzling Ride

G U L P R


----------



## Solodaddio

Flounder Face said:


> Have Another Gas Guzzling Ride
> 
> G U L P R


Give up letting people risk

N I C E R


----------



## Reel Time

Solodaddio said:


> Give up letting people risk
> 
> N I C E R


Never invite crazy eyed racists.
N E V E R


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Never invite crazy eyed racists.
> N E V E R


New energy ventures ended recently.

K A P U T


----------



## gigem87

Kill All Pakistanis Undermining Texas

G L O C K


----------



## MichaelW

gigem87 said:


> Kill All Pakistanis Undermining Texas
> 
> G L O C K


Good ladies often cook kabobs.

W A A T P


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Good ladies often cook kabobs.
> 
> W A A T P


 Walking around and taking pictures.

TOURS


----------



## mike flores

I Fall In said:


> Walking around and taking pictures.
> 
> TOURS


Texas over Utah, really simple

SMILE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

mike flores said:


> Texas over Utah, really simple
> 
> SMILE


Summer months invite lazy evenings

Chill


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Summer months invite lazy evenings
> 
> Chill


Could he include landscape leveling.

M L P F T


----------



## mike flores

'MERICAS LOSER PRESIDENT'S FOR TREASON 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores

MichaelW said:


> Could he include landscape leveling.
> 
> M L P F T


'MERICAS LOSER PRESIDENT'S FOR TREASON

TRUMP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

mike flores said:


> 'MERICAS LOSER PRESIDENT'S FOR TREASON
> 
> TRUMP
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Talking reasonably usually makes presidents.
T A L K Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Talking reasonably usually makes presidents.
> T A L K Y


Traded a leaky kayak yesterday.

D E A L S


----------



## mike flores

sweenyite said:


> traded a leaky kayak yesterday.
> 
> D e a l s


don't ever accept lousy service

blimp


----------



## MichaelW

mike flores said:


> don't ever accept lousy service
> 
> blimp


But lets improve my portfolio.

P O R T O


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> But lets improve my portfolio.
> 
> P O R T O


People often resort to opinions

Wrong


----------



## ossnap

Ox Eye said:


> People often resort to opinions
> 
> Wrong


Will rotten Obama never go?

House


----------



## MichaelW

ossnap said:


> Will rotten Obama never go?
> 
> House


His only use seems elusive.

B I B Y E


----------



## Palerider

MichaelW said:


> His only use seems elusive.
> 
> B I B Y E


Bring It Back You Egotist!

BRING


----------



## sweenyite

Palerider said:


> Bring It Back You Egotist!
> 
> BRING


Bull riding is never gentle.

R O D E O


----------



## steve holchak

sweenyite said:


> Bull riding is never gentle.
> 
> R O D E O


Rare opossum died excessively obstinate.

Z I P P O


----------



## MichaelW

steve holchak said:


> Rare opossum died excessively obstinate.
> 
> Z I P P O


Zoos include popular panthers occasionally.

V I S I T


----------



## mike flores

MichaelW said:


> Zoos include popular panthers occasionally.
> 
> V I S I T


Vengeance I Swear, Islamic Terrorist

SPLAT


----------



## Ox Eye

mike flores said:


> Vengeance I Swear, Islamic Terrorist
> 
> SPLAT


Stop polluting lakes and tributaries

Yhear


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Stop polluting lakes and tributaries
> 
> Yhear


You have eliminated all requirements!
R E Q U I


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> You have eliminated all requirements!
> R E Q U I


Raise every quart until incapacitated.

SOBER


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Raise every quart until incapacitated.
> 
> SOBER


So old Bubba eats rattlesnake.

T R Y I T


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> So old Bubba eats rattlesnake.
> 
> T R Y I T


Tried rattlesnake yesterday in town!
Y U C K Y


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Tried rattlesnake yesterday in town!
> Y U C K Y


Yellow umbrellas compliment killer yaks

Style


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Yellow umbrellas compliment killer yaks
> 
> Style


Sometimes the youth leave Europe.

L E V E L


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Sometimes the youth leave Europe.
> 
> L E V E L


Let's envision visiting every lake

Trips


----------



## Palerider

Ox Eye said:


> Let's envision visiting every lake
> 
> Trips


Tour reports in popular spots

SPOTS


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Palerider said:


> Tour reports in popular spots
> 
> SPOTS


Sorry Potus Over Troubled Society

X A N A X


----------



## mike flores

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sorry Potus Over Troubled Society
> 
> X A N A X


Xavier and Nathan are x-men

Spray

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

mike flores said:


> Xavier and Nathan are x-men
> 
> Spray
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Shouldn't people really ask Yoda.

B Y B Y E


----------



## I Fall In

mike flores said:


> Xavier and Nathan are x-men
> 
> Spray
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Some people ran around yelling.

FARTS


----------



## Ox Eye

I Fall In said:


> Some people ran around yelling.
> 
> FARTS


Farts aren't really topical subjects

Shame


----------



## Palerider

Ox Eye said:


> Farts aren't really topical subjects
> 
> Shame


Some have a magical effervescence.

SKUNK


----------



## MichaelW

Palerider said:


> Some have a magical effervescence.
> 
> SKUNK


Some kids undoubtedly need knowledge.

P O P U P


----------



## TxFig

MichaelW said:


> Some kids undoubtedly need knowledge.
> 
> P O P U P


President obfuscates; Populace universally pizzed.

AGGIES


----------



## TxFig

side: does anyone remember the game "Acrophobia?"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrophobia_(game)


----------



## Ox Eye

TxFig said:


> side: does anyone remember the game "Acrophobia?"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrophobia_(game)


Tried to fix it for you. Came out the same. ??????

And, btw, your last submission was a FAIL. Just so you know.


----------



## MichaelW

TxFig said:


> President obfuscates; Populace universally pizzed.
> 
> AGGIES


Guess we'll use the first five letters.

All good Galas include elegance.

W T T T A


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Guess we'll use the first five letters.
> 
> All good Galas include elegance.
> 
> W T T T A


 Who took Tom's Tramadol away?

P I L L S


----------



## Ox Eye

sweenyite said:


> Who took Tom's Tramadol away?
> 
> P I L L S


Party in Lafayette Louisiana Sunday

Cajun


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Party in Lafayette Louisiana Sunday
> 
> Cajun


Can a jet unleash nukes.

C L O U D


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Can a jet unleash nukes.
> 
> C L O U D


Clowns: Loud obnoxious uneducated Democrats.

CLOWN


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Clowns: Loud obnoxious uneducated Democrats.
> 
> CLOWN


Caught lazy otter wiggling nightcrawlers.
N I G H T


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Caught lazy otter wiggling nightcrawlers.
> N I G H T


Never imagined getting hurt tonight.

S M A S H


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Never imagined getting hurt tonight.
> 
> S M A S H


Smart money ain't supporting Hillary

Crook


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Smart money ain't supporting Hillary
> 
> Crook


Cooks really often overlook kabobs.

T R U M P


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Cooks really often overlook kabobs.
> 
> T R U M P


Tally Request Under My Post

1 M I L L


----------



## Ox Eye

OnedayScratch said:


> Tally Request Under My Post
> 
> 1 M I L L


One Million is lotsa lookers

Bunch


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> One Million is lotsa lookers
> 
> Bunch


But unknown numbers can hide.
F O R T Y


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> But unknown numbers can hide.
> F O R T Y


 Feisty ole retired tooth yanker.

C A R O L


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Feisty ole retired tooth yanker.
> 
> C A R O L


Compaigners are really often liars.

T R U T H


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Compaigners are really often liars.
> 
> T R U T H


Tremendous Rash Under The Hood

I T C H Y


----------



## Reel Time

Flounder Face said:


> Tremendous Rash Under The Hood
> 
> I T C H Y


I tried Cortizone healing yesterday.
R O B E R


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> I tried Cortizone healing yesterday.
> R O B E R


Reality often bites early retirees

Money


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Reality often bites early retirees
> 
> Money


Money often nabs every yuppie.
G R E E D


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Money often nabs every yuppie.
> G R E E D


Got really eerie entering Damascus.

E E R I E


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Got really eerie entering Damascus.
> 
> E E R I E


Everyone eats ribs in excess.

BARBQ


----------



## Flounder Face

I Fall In said:


> Everyone eats ribs in excess.
> 
> BARBQ


Biscuits And Roast Beef Quesadillas

I F A L L


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Biscuits And Roast Beef Quesadillas
> 
> I F A L L


I found a little levity.

J O K E S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> I found a little levity.
> 
> J O K E S


Jokes often kindle egocentric spirits.
G H O S T


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Jokes often kindle egocentric spirits.
> G H O S T


Go home or stand tough

Tough


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Go home or stand tough
> 
> Tough


Tiger owners usually get hurt.

O U C H S


----------



## Palerider

MichaelW said:


> Tiger owners usually get hurt.
> 
> O U C H S


Our Ugly Chihuahua Has Spunk

SPUNK


----------



## Reel Time

Palerider said:


> Our Ugly Chihuahua Has Spunk
> 
> SPUNK


Some people underestimate nectarous kabobs
K A B O B


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Some people underestimate nectarous kabobs
> K A B O B


Kicking a bully often benefits.

P O W E R


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Kicking a bully often benefits.
> 
> P O W E R


Power off when entering Rosenberg.

Radar


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Power off when entering Rosenberg.
> 
> Radar


Radical activists doing asinine ruses.
S T E A L


----------



## steve holchak

Reel Time said:


> Radical activists doing asinine ruses.
> S T E A L


Some take each answer literally.

POGIE


----------



## Ox Eye

steve holchak said:


> Some take each answer literally.
> 
> POGIE


Police officers give it everything

Serve


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Police officers give it everything
> 
> Serve


Some engines run very erratically.

H O M E R


----------



## sweenyite

MichaelW said:


> Some engines run very erratically.
> 
> H O M E R


Hillary's old missing emails resurfaced.

C L I N K


----------



## mike flores

sweenyite said:


> Hillary's old missing emails resurfaced.
> 
> C L I N K


Clinton lied I now know

Hello

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

mike flores said:


> Clinton lied I now know
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


He evidently let Lucky out.

H I A H L


----------



## Palerider

MichaelW said:


> He evidently let Lucky out.
> 
> H I A H L


High in Appalachia he lives.

LIVES


----------



## sweenyite

Palerider said:


> High in Appalachia he lives.
> 
> LIVES


Lewinski ingested vile executive secretions.

D R E S S


----------



## Ox Eye

sweenyite said:


> Lewinski ingested vile executive secretions.
> 
> D R E S S


Driving rivers erase scenic shores

Erode


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Driving rivers erase scenic shores
> 
> Erode


Exercise reason or defy evidence

L I A R S


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> Exercise reason or defy evidence
> 
> L I A R S


Like I always reel slow.

NEVER


----------



## MichaelW

carryyourbooks said:


> Like I always reel slow.
> 
> NEVER


Not every veteran eventually returns.

F R E E S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Not every veteran eventually returns.
> 
> F R E E S


Few reasons easily explain stupid

Crazy


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Clinton rode a zombie yesterday 

Gizmo 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Clinton rode a zombie yesterday
> 
> Gizmo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Gorilla in zoo, Michelle Obama? 

WRONG


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Gorilla in zoo, Michelle Obama?
> 
> WRONG


Wrestling rattlers outcome- nasty gashes.
W O U N D


----------



## fishingtwo

Reel Time said:


> Wrestling rattlers outcome- nasty gashes.
> W O U N D


Will Our United Nations Dissolve?

W D T W T


----------



## MichaelW

fishingtwo said:


> Will Our United Nations Dissolve?
> 
> W D T W T


We did the work thursday.

T I P S Y


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Today I practiced shooting ! Yayy 

Elder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Today I practiced shooting ! Yayy
> 
> Elder
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Eating lizards does explain retching.
R E T C H


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Eating lizards does explain retching.
> R E T C H


Resisting each temptation could help.

C A N D Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Resisting each temptation could help.
> 
> C A N D Y


Call any nice day yours

Smile


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Smile 
So mrs. idiot lost election ! 

Booze 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Smile
> So mrs. idiot lost election !
> 
> Booze
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Bring on our zesty economy!
Z E S T Y


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> Bring on our zesty economy!
> Z E S T Y


Zucchini, Eggplant, Squash, Tomato, Yummy

V E G G Y


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Zucchini, Eggplant, Squash, Tomato, Yummy
> 
> V E G G Y


Veterans each gave generously yesterday.

T R I E D


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Veterans each gave generously yesterday.
> 
> T R I E D


Tranquility Realized Is Eradicated Democratically

G I M M E


----------



## OnedayScratch

Flounder Face said:


> Tranquility Realized Is Eradicated Democratically
> 
> G I M M E


Gubment Intrusion Means Many Enemies

TEXAS :texasflag


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Gubment Intrusion Means Many Enemies
> 
> TEXAS :texasflag


Take extensive xylenes and secede!
T O D A Y!


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Take extensive xylenes and secede!
> T O D A Y!


Took one dose after yelling.

C A N D I


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Candi 
Could all Normal deer improve


Spike 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Candi
> Could all Normal deer improve
> 
> Spike
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Several pythons increase kid's excitement.
S N A K E


----------



## Sunbeam

reel time said:


> several pythons increase kid's excitement.
> S n a k e


saw noel and ken evans

evans


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Evans 

Even villians approach nice souls !

Sleet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Sleet


Sharks like eating energetic tunas.

Zesty


----------



## MichaelW

had2reg said:


> Sharks like eating energetic tunas.
> 
> Zesty


Zesty enchiladas sure taste yummy.

B O A T S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Zesty enchiladas sure taste yummy.
> 
> B O A T S


Bold organizations are Trump supporters.
T R U M P


----------



## had2reg

Reel Time said:


> T R U M P


Take refuge under my protection

Queen


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Queen 

Quietly uthinize every enourmous nilgia 

lol can only use 5 letters yes misspelled 
TURKY 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Queen
> 
> Quietly uthinize every enourmous nilgia
> 
> lol can only use 5 letters yes misspelled
> TURKY
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Tried using rusty knife yesterday.

H O M E S


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Tried using rusty knife yesterday.
> 
> H O M E S


Having opinions means explaining sometimes

Opine


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Having opinions means explaining sometimes
> 
> Opine


Opossums possess interesting nighttime expertise.
R T I S E


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Opossums possess interesting nighttime expertise.
> R T I S E


Racing turtles is so exasperating.


----------



## OnedayScratch

MichaelW said:


> Racing turtles is so exasperating.


You're not finished.....I'll help...

M O N E Y


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Many over nighters every year 

Gross

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Many over nighters every year
> 
> Gross
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Get real obstinate secret service.
R E A L Y


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Really every alligator likes yearlings 

Boxer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Really every alligator likes yearlings
> 
> Boxer


But, often xeric environments rock

Getit


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> But, often xeric environments rock
> 
> Getit


Great engineers tolerate interesting tales.
T A L E S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Great engineers tolerate interesting tales.
> T A L E S


The adventurous ladies earned stardom.

S A V E D


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Saved 

Shoot a very enormous deer !

Dodge 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch

:


Reel Time said:


> Great engineers tolerate interesting tales.
> T A L E S


Talk Always Leaves Engineers Speechless.

P M D A S


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> :
> 
> Talk Always Leaves Engineers Speechless.
> 
> P M D A S


Please make David a sundae.

M A L T Y


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Please make David a sundae.
> 
> M A L T Y


Maladies are life trials yokes.
Y O K E S


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Maladies are life trials yokes.
> Y O K E S


You only kill exotic species

H E L L O


----------



## Trouthunter

sweenyite said:


> You only kill exotic species
> 
> H E L L O


Help Elephants Live Longer Overseas

G T F O M

TH


----------



## MichaelW

Trouthunter said:


> Help Elephants Live Longer Overseas
> 
> G T F O M
> 
> TH


Got the first one Monday.

R E N E W


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Got the first one Monday.
> 
> R E N E W


Rain energizes newly emerged weeds.
W E E D S


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Rain energizes newly emerged weeds.
> W E E D S


Winners Eat Endless Dessert Sundays.

C R E A M


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Winners Eat Endless Dessert Sundays.
> 
> C R E A M


Can reality exist among manes?
E X I S T


----------



## Trouthunter

Reel Time said:


> Can reality exist among manes?
> E X I S T


E X I S T

Each Xerox Is Seriously Toasted.

S S S F F

TH


----------



## OnedayScratch

Trouthunter said:


> E X I S T
> 
> Each Xerox Is Seriously Toasted.
> 
> S S S F F
> 
> TH


Ships Sink Slowly From Freeport

R E E F S


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> Ships Sink Slowly From Freeport
> 
> R E E F S


Real electric eels for sale.

T A S T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Real electric eels for sale.
> 
> T A S T Y


Took another Sears tour yesterday

Sears


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Took another Sears tour yesterday
> 
> Sears


Some edible animals really smell.

M U S I C


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Some edible animals really smell.
> 
> M U S I C


Magic unicorns secretly impose contentions.

C E L L O


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Magic unicorns secretly impose contentions.
> 
> C E L L O


Christmas Eve, lights left on.

SANTA


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Christmas Eve, lights left on.
> 
> SANTA


Sends a nice thought anyway.

C L A U S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Sends a nice thought anyway.
> 
> C L A U S


Christmas lights are usually shimmering.
L I G H T


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> Christmas lights are usually shimmering.
> L I G H T


 Larry is giving her tamales.

H A P P Y


----------



## MichaelW

sweenyite said:


> Larry is giving her tamales.
> 
> H A P P Y


Helped a pal's pet yesterday

S N A P Y


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> Helped a pal's pet yesterday
> 
> S N A P Y


Surely Nobody Appreciates Preposterous Yodeling

T O M M Y


----------



## OnedayScratch

Flounder Face said:


> Surely Nobody Appreciates Preposterous Yodeling
> 
> T O M M Y


Today, Oneday Makes Me Yummy....

R E D S Z


----------



## steve holchak

OnedayScratch said:


> Today, Oneday Makes Me Yummy....
> 
> R E D S Z


! Really expected disco songs Zeitgeist.

Tesla


----------



## MichaelW

steve holchak said:


> ! Really expected disco songs Zeitgeist.
> 
> Tesla


The early system lacked appeal

M O T O R


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Motor

More over time on river 

Actor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Motor
> 
> More over time on river
> 
> Actor
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


All Crustations Taste Overly Rigid

S H E L L


----------



## MichaelW

OnedayScratch said:


> All Crustations Taste Overly Rigid
> 
> S H E L L


She helped every little lad.

K I N D S


----------



## Flounder Face

MichaelW said:


> She helped every little lad.
> 
> K I N D S


Kneading Incessantly Negates Doughs Spring

B R E A D


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Face said:


> Kneading Incessantly Negates Doughs Spring
> 
> B R E A D


Be ready, expecting all disasters.

STORM


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Be ready, expecting all disasters.
> 
> STORM


Safe teens often reach maturity.
T E E N S


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Safe teens often reach maturity.
> T E E N S


Teach every employee new systems.

T E A C H


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Thursday evening anyone can hunt

Depth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Thursday evening anyone can hunt
> 
> Depth
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Did every person thank him.

A G N Y E


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

A guy never yields essentials 

Blaze 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> A guy never yields essentials
> 
> Blaze


Better leave all zombie encounters.

Hurry


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> Better leave all zombie encounters.
> 
> Hurry


He unceasingly raced reliable yachts.
C E A S E


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> He unceasingly raced reliable yachts.
> C E A S E


Crazy Eddie actually saved everyone.

P O U T S


----------



## dk2429

MichaelW said:


> Crazy Eddie actually saved everyone.
> 
> P O U T S


Put On Under The Sheets

O B A M A


----------



## I Fall In

dk2429 said:


> Put On Under The Sheets
> 
> O B A M A


Offended Barry and Mooch, ADIOS.....

SEEYA


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Offended Barry and Mooch, ADIOS.....
> 
> SEEYA


Served everyone eggplant yesterday afternoon.

G O C H A


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Served everyone eggplant yesterday afternoon.
> 
> G O C H A


Great outside chairs have arms.
C H A I R


----------



## dk2429

Reel Time said:


> Great outside chairs have arms.
> C H A I R


Cats Have Always Irritated Ryan

P E P S I


----------



## MichaelW

dk2429 said:


> Cats Have Always Irritated Ryan
> 
> P E P S I


Perhaps every person should indulge.

H A U T Y


----------



## Ox Eye

MichaelW said:


> Perhaps every person should indulge.
> 
> H A U T Y


Had an unusual time yesterday

Usual


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ox Eye said:


> Had an unusual time yesterday
> 
> Usual


Urban Syllabus Underline Average Language

L E A R N


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> Urban Syllabus Underline Average Language
> 
> L E A R N


Let's examine a real nucleotide.
D N A D N


----------



## OnedayScratch

Reel Time said:


> Let's examine a real nucleotide.
> D N A D N


Da Vinci's Notebook Access Dentist's Neurophony

T U N E S


----------



## Ox Eye

OnedayScratch said:


> Da Vinci's Notebook Access Dentist's Neurophony
> 
> T U N E S


The United Nations ends soon

Trump


----------



## Reel Time

Ox Eye said:


> The United Nations ends soon
> 
> Trump


Triumphant reigns undermine my people.
Y A H O O


----------



## redspeck

You are horny on Oysters.

Triumph


----------



## Ox Eye

redspeck said:


> You are horny on Oysters.
> 
> Triumph


Epic Fail ... five letters only (1 free re-try/10 point penalty)


----------



## had2reg

redspeck said:


> Triumph


*Tr*olls *i*nsistently *u*se *m*obile *ph*ones.

Bingo


----------



## OnedayScratch

had2reg said:


> *Tr*olls *i*nsistently *u*se *m*obile *ph*ones.
> 
> Bingo


Bob Ingested Nasty Growth Organisms

W O R M S


----------



## Flounder Face

OnedayScratch said:


> Bob Ingested Nasty Growth Organisms
> 
> W O R M S


Wiggling, Organic, Raw, Most Splendid!

U G O T M


----------



## MichaelW

Flounder Face said:


> Wiggling, Organic, Raw, Most Splendid!
> 
> U G O T M


Usually go on the motorcycle.

R I D E S


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> Usually go on the motorcycle.
> 
> R I D E S


Radical illegals dodge each subpoena.
D O D G E


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> Radical illegals dodge each subpoena.
> D O D G E


Dummies often delay getting educated

Delay


----------



## had2reg

Ox Eye said:


> Dummies often delay getting educated
> 
> Delay


Did Elvis leave already yet?

Elvis


----------



## MichaelW

had2reg said:


> Did Elvis leave already yet?
> 
> Elvis


Every little victory is special.

G U A R T


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Got urself a real trophy 

Trump 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Got urself a real trophy
> 
> Trump
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Trolls rarely use mobile phones.

Troll


----------



## Ox Eye

had2reg said:


> Trolls rarely use mobile phones.
> 
> Troll


Trump revelry overshadows loser liberals

Jerks


----------



## MichaelW

Ox Eye said:


> Trump revelry overshadows loser liberals
> 
> Jerks


Johnny eventually remembered kicking someone.

T O T A L


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Johnny eventually remembered kicking someone.
> 
> T O T A L


The Obamas took all linen.

SHEET


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> The Obamas took all linen.
> 
> SHEET


She had every evergreen trimmed

P H O N E


----------



## Reel Time

MichaelW said:


> She had every evergreen trimmed
> 
> P H O N E


Party hats offer nifty entertainment.
P A R T Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Party hats offer nifty entertainment.
> P A R T Y


Protesters are rampant this year.

SILLY


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Protesters are rampant this year.
> 
> SILLY


Some illegal Latinos like yetis.
L A T I N


----------



## MichaelW

Reel Time said:


> Some illegal Latinos like yetis.
> L A T I N


Left a truck in neutral.

N I T A L


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Left a truck in neutral.
> 
> N I T A L


Notice I talk a lot?

MOUTH


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> Notice I talk a lot?
> 
> MOUTH


Maybe outside use total hush.
T O T A L


----------



## Flounder Face

Reel Time said:


> Maybe outside use total hush.
> T O T A L


Thanks Ollie, Thanks A Lot

S T N L Y


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Face said:


> Thanks Ollie, Thanks A Lot
> 
> S T N L Y


So the natives left yesterday?

PIPLN


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> So the natives left yesterday?
> 
> PIPLN


Picked interesting pears last night.

R A D I O


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Picked interesting pears last night.
> 
> R A D I O


Rap and disco is offensive.

DANCE


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> Rap and disco is offensive.
> 
> DANCE


Does Anyone Need Crustations Extracted?

C L A W S


----------



## MarkU

OnedayScratch said:


> Does Anyone Need Crustations Extracted?
> 
> C L A W S


Clams Love A Wet Spot

F U R R Y


----------



## Reel Time

MarkU said:


> Clams Love A Wet Spot
> 
> F U R R Y


Funky underwear rarely receives yodels.
F U N K Y


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> Funky underwear rarely receives yodels.
> F U N K Y


Fun Usually Never Kills You (getting caught might)

WATCH


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Women are the catch here.

murky.


----------



## MichaelW

Poppahobbs said:


> Women are the catch here.
> 
> murky.


Might using radium, kill you.

F O G G Y


----------



## I Fall In

MichaelW said:


> Might using radium, kill you.
> 
> F O G G Y


Fishing on girlfriends green yak.

TURTL


----------



## MichaelW

I Fall In said:


> Fishing on girlfriends green yak.
> 
> TURTL


The unaffected runners traded lanes.

R A D E D


----------

